# Team Competition Folders Needed! - 13 Vacancies



## Lutro0

Bump this to the top!

My quick plug....

I have been in the team comp from about when I started folding.

If you ever want to expand your hardware know how and want to contribute more to folding and even make some awesome friends along the way then the team comp is for you!

Hands down you will have a blast, and be on the cutting edge of folding!

So what are you waiting for?


----------



## *the_beast*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0;13635258*
> Bump this to the top!
> 
> My quick plug....
> 
> I have been in the team comp from about when I started folding.
> 
> If you ever want to expand your hardware know how and want to contribute more to folding and even make some awesome friends along the way then the team comp is for you!
> 
> Hands down you will have a blast, and be on the cutting edge of folding!
> 
> So what are you waiting for?


Can't say it much better then that!

Join up folks


----------



## csm725

I would PM but as you know I'm starting a new team headed by some others.


----------



## MrPrime

no 2600k









ps wheres the new chimp badges


----------



## zodac




----------



## LiLChris

Wish I can put my 9800gtx+ somewhere, not sure if my 480 is going to be 24/7 anymore plus Explosm is moving the members around.


----------



## csm725

Which is better - the 9800GX2 or the 9800GTX+? Is the GX2 a dual-GPU version of the GX+?


----------



## ikem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;13639752*
> Wish I can put my 9800gtx+ somewhere, not sure if my 480 is going to be 24/7 anymore plus Explosm is moving the members around.


same... pumping out 7100ppd and i think i could push it more... wish it could go for a team. I have my x6 @ 4.1ghz folding 23/7 but im only running smp...

<- also dont mine the 5-bits... im not in a team... it was a while ago..


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;13639765*
> Which is better - the 9800GX2 or the 9800GTX+? Is the GX2 a dual-GPU version of the GX+?


9800gx2 if you can get it to cooperate with you and keep the temps down.
It isn't worth buying unless its super cheap, a 450 would be a smarter buy at this point.


----------



## csm725

I was actually wondering because if the GX+ was better I'd have asked you to join a certain team. :/


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;13639844*
> I was actually wondering because if the GX+ was better I'd have asked you to join a certain team. :/


The 9800gtx+ gets around 6-7k PPD depending on clocks, the 9800gx2 gets I believe 11k.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Wish I can put my 9800gtx+ somewhere, not sure if my 480 is going to be 24/7 anymore plus Explosm is moving the members around.


Bah, no-one wants *you* on a team.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


Which is better - the 9800GX2 or the 9800GTX+? Is the GX2 a dual-GPU version of the GX+?


A GX2 has been the best in that category in general.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ikem*


same... pumping out 7100ppd and i think i could push it more... wish it could go for a team. I have my x6 @ 4.1ghz folding 23/7 but im only running smp...


No chance of running -bigadv in a VM?


----------



## 1337LutZ

Z, i want to change the dualcore to a quadcore slot, drmantis his i3 isnt putting alot of PPD at 4 cores, so hes going back to HT off and ima get a new quadcore


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;13639765*
> Which is better - the 9800GX2 or the 9800GTX+? Is the GX2 a dual-GPU version of the GX+?


FYI a 9800GX2 is two 8800GT's.









Also Z I think our Fermi folder is dropping out, waiting for PM confirmation, so looks like we be needing one.


----------



## ikem

got my x6 working bigadv now... but i dont know what a good tpf is... im on a 6901. what would a good tpf be?


----------



## zodac

Dunno about TPF... PPD should be 35k+ though.


----------



## Desert Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem;13650013*
> got my x6 working bigadv now... but i dont know what a good tpf is... im on a 6901. what would a good tpf be?


From what I seen you should be around 28:30-29:00

[URL=http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=17730&start=30[/URL]http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=17730&start=30[/URL]


----------



## Versa

The numbers needed should be going down, not up. Come on people folders


----------



## zodac

I'm still confirming which teams need places, so it might go up even more in the next day or two.


----------



## SS_Patrick

Can a person be on two teams?


----------



## zodac

Nope.


----------



## zodac

Early bump.


----------



## csm725

Bump...


----------



## *the_beast*

Bump?


----------



## zodac

What Gir said.


----------



## Coopa88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13670763*
> What Gir said.


I love Gir! If there is a spot for a 2600k I guess I could join that team.

Sent from my X10a using Tapatalk


----------



## zodac

Not right now I'm afraid.


----------



## Coopa88

Aww bummer. I'd offer my second gpu to fold with but that would take away bigadv from my cpu









Sent from my X10a using Tapatalk


----------



## zodac

A slot *might* open up; if I don't hear back from somoene by tomorrow.


----------



## Lutro0

Bump For Awesomeness.


----------



## 0bit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13671188*
> A slot *might* open up; if I don't hear back from somoene by tomorrow.


Who that?


----------



## zodac

Not you.


----------



## 0bit

I know that. Just wondering who somoene is.


----------



## zodac

OK, found an i7 Folder, and now I need a Fermi Folder. And I'm damn sure there are a few of you lot around.


----------



## zodac

Bah, I've filled 3 slots so far, and then 4 more were needed. :/


----------



## zodac

Found another i7. 9 to go.


----------



## robbo2

I have my sig rig plus a AMD quad core a 2600k and a couple of 480's. If I can help anyone just let me know.


----------



## zodac

That i7. Gimme gimme gimme!


----------



## robbo2

No problemo. Just tell me what to do







Unless you give me a address to ship it to


----------



## jagz

I'll be Fermi folding by friday, Zodac. I'm game. On #2 PC so 24/7 for sure.


----------



## zodac

I've got word out to one Fermi Folder; if that entry is still in the OP when you get your GPU, send me a PM.


----------



## zodac

Another i7 Folder signed up!


----------



## Erick Silver

Captain of The Royal Navy here. Not 100% sure what we are looking for right now. Contact Z to get signed up!


----------



## zodac

I sorted out your i7 guys; just the X6/i5 needed now.


----------



## Erick Silver

Who is our i7 folder?


----------



## SmasherBasher

Can I use the 3x 2600K and 3x GTX 580 and 1x GTX 460 and join a team? Or be my own team?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;13682752*
> Who is our i7 folder?


Newbie as the main i7 on his 980x, and louze as the second i7 with his 930.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;13683522*
> Can I use the 3x 2600K and 3x GTX 580 and 1x GTX 460 and join a team? Or be my own team?


At the moment, there's no position for the 2600Ks. I've sent a PM out for a Fermi Folder though; if I don't get a reply soon, I'll have a spot for your 580.


----------



## SmasherBasher

At the moment, there's no position for the 2600Ks. I've sent a PM out for a Fermi Folder though; if I don't get a reply soon, I'll have a spot for your 580.







[/QUOTE]

Well, technically these are folding for Syrillian's cause so I don't want to change the name of them. As long as I can keep the name the same, I'm game


----------



## zodac

Yeah, you'd just need to put a separate passkey on one of them.


----------



## $ilent

Love it how everyone is in need of an X6/2500k....dayum theres just not enough of them going round!

While im waiting for that special someone (Power Rangers team needs one of those above!), id just like to tahnk zod for finding me some folders for my team


----------



## Erick Silver

We did a bit of a shuffle on our team and just need a 2500K or x6. Don't think we need anyone else. If I had the funds I would build a 2500k rig and we would be fine. But, alas, no money to be found here....


----------



## zodac

Fermi Folder has been found.









Now, we need an i7...


----------



## zodac




----------



## Epona

Come on guys, we need an x6/2500k folder!


----------



## zodac

Another Fermi Folder needed.


----------



## zodac

2 more places gone, and one of them was an X6!


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;13691723*
> Love it how everyone is in need of an X6/2500k....dayum theres just not enough of them going round!
> 
> While im waiting for that special someone (Power Rangers team needs one of those above!), id just like to tahnk zod for finding me some folders for my team


Heh, and there are two on my team.









Just wishing all the other teams good luck.


----------



## kcuestag

Come on guys, the Dark Predators team needs an X6 or i5 2500k, we need you!


----------



## audioxbliss

And, we have a purrrty stats website coming along


----------



## Erick Silver

The Royal Navy needs an X6 or 2500K folder! Les' Go!


----------



## zodac

Ok, another Fermi Folder please.


----------



## zodac

Also looking for a 3/4 series ATi GPU Folder now.


----------



## audioxbliss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;13704467*
> The Royal Navy needs an X6 or 2500K folder! Les' Go!


Go away! Us first!


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *audioxbliss*


Go away! Us first!


No! The Royal Navy is all powerful and will not depart from these waters and will recruit the first crew member necessary.

Hey how did you gert your folding team name there on the left??


----------



## Alex132

Never really looked into the OCN teams


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


No! The Royal Navy is all powerful and will not depart from these waters and will recruit the first crew member necessary.

Hey how did you gert your folding team name there on the left??


Foldoff! Winner gets next x6 folder.









PM chipp your teams names, stats and team.


----------



## Erick Silver

I think that The Royal Navy would win.


----------



## $ilent

Zod,

Think im gonna be needing a temp replacement for triangle, not sure why but he says he cant fold for 2-3 weeks. So Power Rangers is looking for a gts 450/quad core folder for few weeks if anyone is interested?


----------



## kcuestag

Come on, we need an X6/2500k folder for Dark Predators!


----------



## zodac

Hexcore Folder found.


----------



## zodac

Found one Fermi Folder too.


----------



## zodac

Ok, a temp position has opened up with JBC; an i7 (no hexcore or i7 2600k) is needed for the remainder of the month.

*EDIT:* My mistake; no restriction on which i7 for this position.


----------



## Alex132

When folding for a team, I am guessing its an official team with Stanford or how do you calculate the Points if it isnt?


----------



## zodac

No, you still Fold for OCN. Teams are made by grouping different OCN members together.

Stats are retrived by passkey, and the entered into a GDocs spreadsheet. The end result:
http://www.overclock.net/team-competition/792018-team-competition-stats-reigning-champions-big.html


----------



## 1337LutZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13715276*
> Ok, a temp position has opened up with JBC; an i7 (no hexcore or i7 2600k) is needed for the remainder of the month.


We only have 1 i7, so we are allowed a hex or 2600k right?


----------



## zodac

Yeah; made the edits.


----------



## BWG

Wow, convincing the girlfriend to signup and fold the 4830 is not going as easy as I planned. I may need to buy her something.


----------



## Erick Silver

Diamonds work well....


----------



## BWG

Off Topic, edited before zodac


----------



## Erick Silver

Well what the hell are you waiting for?


----------



## BWG

Off topic, edited before zodac lol


----------



## Erick Silver

Be too careful and she won't wait forever.


----------



## zodac

The "talk about your life" thread is over there. _*points WAAAY into the distance*_

This is to find me Folders.


----------



## BWG

Eye Eye Captain, Delete away!


----------



## zodac

It's "Aye aye".


----------



## BWG

arrrrrgh! Hey, I have a 4.0 GPA, whatchu got huh?









EDIT: We are doing it again. Let's stop now.


----------



## Erick Silver

Huh? Wha?


----------



## $ilent

Team Power Rangers is still in need of an 2500k/X6 amd folder folks!

Check out my sig link, theres a power rangers picture with your name on it for anyone willing to join the team!


----------



## Erick Silver

EAT OUR DUST!

The Royal Navy has their X6 Folder. Our team is complete! See you all in our wake!


----------



## zodac

I've got no PM...


----------



## Erick Silver

Curve did not PM You?


----------



## zodac

Nu-uh.


----------



## Erick Silver




----------



## Erick Silver

OK Z. get to putting the stats in on the Google spreadsheets


----------



## csm725

Do not tell it what to do


----------



## zodac

No PM yet.


----------



## kcuestag

Dark Predators still needs an X6 or i5 2500k, come on people, help us!


----------



## $ilent

kcuestag never!!!! power rangers is also in need of an X6


----------



## $ilent

looking for a permanent X6/2500k folder and a temp quad core/gts450/ATI card folder folks, if anyone is interested!


----------



## Triangle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


looking for a permanent X6/2500k folder and a temp quad core/gts450/ATI card folder folks, if anyone is interested!


Ahh... 
I see you HAVE posted...


----------



## zodac

Ok, found an X6 Folder for _The Royal Navy_; however, we are now also in need for a temp Cat2 Folder for _Dark Predators_.

The position is 1-2 weeks, and acceptable hardware is a quad core CPU, GTS 450, or 9800GX2.


----------



## zodac

Right, another Fermi Folder (preferably a GTX 470, 480, 570 or 580) is needed, this time for _Infinity_.


----------



## Philistine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epona;13700735*
> Come on guys, we need an x6/2500k folder!


x6 here (no -bigadv ATM, need help setting it up). And I'm originally from Minnesota too. Grew up in Farmington. Still got a spot for the month?


----------



## zodac

Not on that team anymore, I'm afraid. There are still two teams in need of one, but -bigadv is needed.


----------



## Philistine

No problem.


----------



## Triangle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;13729021*
> looking for a permanent X6/2500k folder and a temp quad core/gts450/ATI card folder folks, if anyone is interested!


We are still looking..!







CAT2 slot..!


----------



## zodac

Yup; the one I was looking at fell through.


----------



## csm725

Why yes, yes it is.


----------



## zodac

Thanks for falling into my trap.


----------



## csm725

Sure. Watch as I continue subconsciously bumping your thread.


----------



## zodac

Please do.


----------



## robbo2

How do you fall for such a trap


----------



## csm725

i dont know


----------



## robbo2

You did it again!


----------



## csm725

why?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2;13754413*
> You did it again!


So did you.


----------



## csm725

So did you.


----------



## robbo2




----------



## Triangle

Does anyone not like cheese? I don't like cheese... <

Completely off topic...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;13754829*
> So did you.


There are only positrives from me posting here; it's my thread.

You, on the other hand, were duped.


----------



## SS_Patrick

mmmm I could use some waffles....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOVK_iQvvsw[/ame]

And some Alcohol


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13754881*
> You, on the other hand, were duped.


I think not.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *triangle;13754852*
> Does anyone not like cheese? I don't like cheese... <
> 
> Completely off topic...


Only 2 things I like more then cheese is sour cream and team folding.


----------



## csm725

Zodac is watching


----------



## Triangle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2;13755004*
> Only 2 things I like more then cheese is sour cream and team folding.


----------



## Desert Rat

Im going to stop folding with my gpus in TC so Im going to need a rep. for Laudromatic. Im tired of dealing with out of the blue driver problems. I will just fold on my 2600k's and i7 970 24/7.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat;13762730*
> Im going to stop folding with my gpus in TC so Im going to need a rep. for Laudromatic. Im tired of dealing with out of the blue driver problems. I will just fold on my 2600k's and i7 970 24/7.


What drivers are you using?


----------



## Triangle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *triangle;13745673*
> We are still looking..!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAT2 slot..!


Still looking..!


----------



## Desert Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;13762742*
> What drivers are you using?


Im not at home but I think is the one just before latest one. I think is 170.25. It folded over 50 wu's fine and then stoped working for no reason. Im just tired of this driver crap, using more watts and killing my bigadv ppd.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat;13762817*
> Im not at home but I think is the one just before latest one. I think is 170.25. It folded over 50 wu's fine and then stoped working for no reason. Im just tired of this driver crap, using more watts and killing my bigadv ppd.


I assume you meant 270, if so its been said over and over again not to use those.








Get the 266.58 they have been perfect for a long time for folding.


----------



## *the_beast*

Bump. Lots of good team needing members guys. Sign up!!


----------



## csm725

bomp


----------



## mike597

This is like herding cats. Seems like every day we gain one for a team and lose 2, then gain one, then lose one. What's up? Fear of commitment?


----------



## kcuestag

We still need a X6/i5 2500k Folder for Dark Predators, come on guys!


----------



## csm725

bump


----------



## BWG

I think the cc thread would be a good one look at to recruit for this. Look at sig rig specs and PM??


----------



## Triangle

Temp CAT2 for Power Rangers..!


----------



## audioxbliss

Where are all the x6 and 2500k folders?? Dark Predators needs YOU!


----------



## Triangle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioxbliss;13776787*
> Where are all the x6 and 2500k *CAT2* folders?? Dark Predators Power Rangers needs YOU!


Fixed..!


----------



## robbo2

ttt


----------



## robbo2

ttt?


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2;13794258*
> ttt?


----------



## zodac

Think I've got 3 Folders possibly signed up; just awaiting confirmation now.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13794334*
> Think I've got 3 Folders possibly signed up; just awaiting confirmation now.


Put my 9800gtx+ in a team!


----------



## zodac

Haven't got a spot for it; find someone else with a GTX+/GTS 250 who wants to join a team and then we'll talk.


----------



## zodac

7 to go.


----------



## zodac

Ok, found a 3/4 series Folder, but now need another X6/2500k Folder.









Still 6 needed.


----------



## BWG

Hey, g/f 3/4 is ordered for us. What 3/4 did you find and for who and what card and run on and abuse of and to annoy something.


----------



## zodac

Your GF's one is the one I'm talking about...


----------



## BWG

you're on it.


----------



## csm725

what


----------



## ampeed

You guys are talking jibberish o.o


----------



## zodac

That they are.


----------



## BWG

Kookoo. Kookoo


----------



## zodac

Anyway... still looking for a Fermi GPU and dual core CPU Folder.


----------



## Triangle

I could fold on a dual core..!








Then I can't.


----------



## robbo2

bump


----------



## zodac

Ok, another Cat2 position has been vacated, so back to 7 Folders needed.


----------



## Joephis19

Not enough WU here yet to get bonus points, but if you still need a dual core folder, count me in.

PM sent to zodac


----------



## JE Nightmare

damn, only if i had a gtx 460 that never stopped folding unless i had computer problems.

oh wait.


----------



## kcuestag

Dark Predators still need an X6/2500k folder, come on guys.


----------



## csm725

boomp


----------



## zodac

I found an i5 Folder.


----------



## omega17

I found a penny today but you don't hear me bragging


----------



## zodac

You just did.

And my i5 Folder is worth 12 of your pennies!


----------



## omega17

Whoever they are, I'm sure they'll appreciate that you value them so highly


----------



## zodac

Higher than I value you.


----------



## omega17

Not possible


----------



## falconkaji

So, Birds of Prey need a GTS 450 or 9800GX2 or something else along those lines, if anyone is interested.


----------



## *the_beast*

Useful bump. The Fluffy Pink Ninjas are now in need of a hex(a?) core i7 or a 2600k. Running -bigadv is a requirment. Linux/Windows isn't such a big deal. Post up/PM me or zodac if you feel the fever.


----------



## zodac

Alright, OP updated. We're back up to *six* Folders needed.


----------



## zodac

Five to go.


----------



## csm725

Sweffy!








Z - I'll need a folder from mid-July to all of August for my team that folds Fermi. Might want to keep that in mind.


----------



## zodac

I'm aware.


----------



## csm725

Wasn't sure if you know the final situation.


----------



## robbo2

Bump for a i7


----------



## hertz9753

I have two 2600k'[email protected]


----------



## robbo2

Help the fluffy pink ninja's!!!! You have a cute rabbit avvy so it works


----------



## zodac

As long as you're Folding 20+ hours, and are doing -bigadv WUs, send me a PM.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13840348*
> As long as you're Folding 20+ hours, and are doing -bigadv WUs, send me a PM.


http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=473040

Does this count?


----------



## zodac

Ok, found one Fermi Folder (and am in discussions with another), and also got an i7 Folder lined up.

But, alas, I now need another Cat2 Folder. So still 4 to go. :/


----------



## *the_beast*

It's never ending this round isn't it.


----------



## zodac

Give it 3 more days, and I begin the search for 17 AMD GPU Folders too.


----------



## TheReaperWaits

(Though that search should be easier right? Can you not start looking now)?


----------



## zodac

It's not funny. Keep laughing, and you can find your guy yourself.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13849018*
> It's not funny. Keep laughing, and you can find your guy yourself.


I already have one


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;13849027*
> I already have one


Lets see if they take bribes...


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReaperWaits;13849032*
> Lets see if they take bribes...


Do you really want a 5850?


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Hmmm 0 PPD or 8k PPD....


----------



## zodac

Or go do some captain work and find one.


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Pffft captain work?

*kicks back with beer*


----------



## kcuestag

Dark Predators still needs an X6 or i5 2500k 24/7 Folder, come on guys!


----------



## csm725

bump for kcue!


----------



## kcuestag

Do you have an X6/i5 2500k? Do you want to be part of the most evil team at OCN? Then join us at Dark Predators! And you will be a cool member and become famous at our website;

http://www.ilaughatjoo.com/darkpredators/










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;13854027*
> bump for kcue!


Thank you sir.


----------



## csm725

No problem


----------



## audioxbliss

Come on, people, Dark Predators needs an x6 or 2500k! There's gotta be someone out there..


----------



## SS_Patrick

If there's bribes involved I can jump ship


----------



## robbo2

You look naked patrick


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioxbliss;13864726*
> Come on, people, Dark Predators needs an x6 or 2500k! There's gotta be someone out there..


^This.


----------



## *the_beast*

Bump for all the teams other than Dark Predators

















J/K Iknow theres still some 24/7-ish folders out there come on guys!!


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SS_Patrick;13864945*
> If there's bribes involved I can jump ship


----------



## audioxbliss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SS_Patrick*


If there's bribes involved I can jump ship










FIVE hugs. That is my offer.


----------



## zodac

Right, as you can see from the OP, the search to fill the AMD GPU slot has begun. There are 17 teams looking for a member, so here's your chance to join up.


----------



## Triangle

Which teams are looking for AMD GPU?


----------



## zodac

All except _Big Bang Theorists_ and _Birds of Prey_.


----------



## Triangle

Oh.


----------



## solidsteel144

If only my heart was still in it.


----------



## zodac




----------



## Triangle

I wish I could fold on a 5870 and my i5...









Are people allowed to fold on dual GPU cards?


----------



## zodac

Why not keep 3dfx as your Cat2, and you move to the 5870 for the team?


----------



## Triangle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Why not keep 3dfx as your Cat2, and you move to the 5870 for the team?


I don't really want to, but if I have to in the end I will.


----------



## zodac

It'd make things easier for the team. Talk it over with $ilent and try and come to an agreement.


----------



## Triangle

Yes, master.


----------



## BWG

Zodac wears the pants!


----------



## robbo2

That's a lot of cards to find


----------



## kcuestag

I have a pair of HD6970's, too bad I can't be at other teams at the same time.


----------



## zodac

kcuestag, you could swap to be AMD Folder (the 6970 would be pretty high in that category) and I bring in another i7 Folder.


----------



## zodac

Update in _Team 13_'s search; now only looking for an i7 2600k.


----------



## Kieran

I would be able to join a ATI GPU team, just need to figure out how to get my 6850 folding!


----------



## zodac

Right, I've found another 3 AMD Folders (though their teams haven't been confirmed) and should have another one later today.

Still 11/12 AMD GPU places up for grabs though.


----------



## falconkaji

So Birds of Prey just lost our AMD folder.









If anyone is interested, send me a PM!

edit: I should also mention that Birds of Prey need a Fermi folder for a few weeks in July and all of August. So if you're interested in that, also PM me!


----------



## LiLChris

16?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falconkaji;13932831*
> So Birds of Prey just lost our AMD folder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is interested, send me a PM!
> 
> edit: I should also mention that Birds of Prey need a Fermi folder for a few weeks in July and all of August. So if you're interested in that, also PM me!


He's out? What happened?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;13932847*
> 16?


Well, 19 AMD GPU Folders needed for July; we've got a fair few so far.


----------



## csm725

I found a new one z.


----------



## Triangle

z, has fattymcbluff pm'd you yet?


----------



## zodac

Yes and no. Yes to talk about joining, no when I asked for confirmation of the passkey.


----------



## Triangle

Ok.


----------



## onoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13938583*
> *He's out? What happened?*
> 
> Well, 19 AMD GPU Folders needed for July; we've got a fair few so far.


I won't be able to fold 20+ hours per day anymore...


----------



## zodac

Found the 4 series Folder for _Explosm.







_


----------



## falconkaji

Birds of Prey are all set for our AMD folder. Also, bump.


----------



## robbo2

Bump


----------



## zodac

What he said.









I actually think we need a couple less AMD GPU Folders than the OP suggests, but I won't know for certain until next week, so staying on the safe side. Still at least 7 positions to go though.


----------



## Penryn

I have 2 AMD Gpus I can rock along with a 2600k but never folded before, any help to get started so I can pitch in? I'd gladly help out!


----------



## zodac

PMing you now.


----------



## gsa700

How does this work? Is it just for the month of July?

I am folding on my sig rig for a few weeks now. Mostly have been doing SMP, but also a little with my two 6950's.

If it's one month at a time, I'd be game to try it out.....


----------



## zodac

Not quite; it's a never ending competition between the teams, with the stats being reset at the start at each month. You could join up though, and if it's not to your liking, give notice before August, to give the team time to find a replacement.


----------



## gsa700

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13958866*
> Not quite; it's a never ending competition between the teams, with the stats being reset at the start at each month. You could join up though, and if it's not to your liking, give notice before August, to give the team time to find a replacement.


I'll sleep on it and let you know......


----------



## zodac

Just send me a PM if you decide to give it a go, and I'll tell you how to get set up.


----------



## gsa700

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13958939*
> Just send me a PM if you decide to give it a go, and I'll tell you how to get set up.


Sounds good, thanks.


----------



## kcuestag

Dark Predators still need an i5 2500k or X6 24/7 bigadv Folder.

Come on guys.


----------



## *the_beast*

Time for bumping? Lots of fun to be had in the TC.


----------



## csm725

Bump. Folding my 560 at 1030MHz core, HFM says 16,587 PPD.


----------



## Penryn

I just started last night and I think I need a better PSU to fold both GPUs and CPUs together. Right now, got the CPU and 1 GPU going nicely.


----------



## *the_beast*




----------



## csm725




----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13961505*
> Dark Predators still need an i5 2500k or X6 24/7 bigadv Folder.
> 
> Come on guys.


----------



## csm725

sad kcue is sad







ohnoez


----------



## zodac

Bump for an update; 7 AMD GPU Folders needed now.


----------



## hollowtek

I'll fold, but I've never done so before, and don't know how.


----------



## zodac

PM on its way.


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13981134*
> Bump for an update; 7 AMD GPU Folders needed now.


getting closer


----------



## csm725

We're nearing July 1st...


----------



## zodac

We are... I doubt we'll get all 19 teams filled, but we can do the majority at least.


----------



## TheReaperWaits

We are now looking for a Fermi folder.


----------



## zodac

6 AMD GPU Folders left to find.









And a dual core.


----------



## zodac

A good morning means we're down to looking for 7 Folders; 1 Fermi, and 6 AMD GPU.


----------



## kcuestag

Dark Predators no longer need an X6 Folder, thank you *zodac*!


----------



## psi_guy

if you want, i'll give folding a try. i've got a 6970. note: i've never done it before, so some instructions would be appreciated.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

If you guys really need an AMD with my specs then let me know...I don't fold 24/7, but I can pitch in. I still fold for 37726 right now.


----------



## Narokuu

i can dedicate all my pc power to anything that's needed =) let me know


----------



## kcuestag

Dark Predators is in need of a FERMI folder right now, anyone?


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Dark Predators is in need of a FERMI folder right now, anyone?










Not before we get ours.









(What about Zelix)?


----------



## King Who Dat

i fold on occasion for techimodotcom but have never been on a team. just bought and installed a new 6970. the first comment said you were looking for amd guys. get with me if I have the hardware to be of help.


----------



## Narokuu

gona ask a newb Q.. whats fermi folding...


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheReaperWaits*


Not before we get ours.









(What about Zelix)?


I am about to contact him, hopefully he wants to come back to Dark Predators.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dustin88*


gona ask a newb Q.. whats fermi folding...


Folding on a Fermi-based GPU-card, such as GTX 5-/4-series


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arvidab*


Folding on a Fermi-based GPU-card, such as GTX 5-/4-series


thanks! time for that rep +1


----------



## zodac

Excellent... I'll be sending PMs to you all.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Team Explosm needs a series 5/6 folder, anyone interested, please PM me


----------



## JE Nightmare

Don't PM that guy, he smells all kinds of funny.

Shizzle Tang needs a 5/6 series folder, we don't smell.


----------



## Narokuu

ooooo well im ready to go.. 5 series here... and 24/7 folder.... im up for sale <3 will be X-firing 2 6 series in 25 days wen i order them... so im on the wagon, lets see who the highest bidder is jk jk jk


----------



## jeffdamann

Ill fold for ya, 2x5770's pm me


----------



## Narokuu

-sniffle- thats what i has <3


----------



## zodac

Just 5 more AMD GPU Folders to go.


----------



## Narokuu

i have sold my soul to you zodac =) your welcome


----------



## zodac

Still need more though.


----------



## Narokuu

moarr souls! MOARRR


----------



## Citra

Good Luck to all the teams!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## csm725

Any Fermi folders out there, PM falconkaji or me regarding folding for some of July and August as a temporary Fermi folder for Birds of prey.


----------



## zodac

Another one found; 4 to go.


----------



## zodac

3 more!


----------



## csm725

Wow... this is gonna be close!


----------



## Narokuu

zodacs pro, it can be done =)


----------



## csm725

No, no it can't.


----------



## zodac

No, I don't think I can.









Still... I'll keep at it.


----------



## csm725

Well, good luck man!


----------



## zodac

Heads up for those interested; an X6/2500k Folder slot might open up this week.


----------



## csm725

Can I be on two different teams at once?


----------



## zodac

Nope.


----------



## csm725

Kay.


----------



## zodac

An update; back up to 4 AMD GPUs needed, and one X6/i5 2500k needed too.


----------



## JE Nightmare

ugh.


----------



## zodac

Argh! Will this accursed search never be finished?


----------



## mach1

Our team is full, z... does that make you feel better?


----------



## zodac

Not in the slightest.


----------



## falconkaji

So, bump!

Birds of Prey are going to need a Fermi folder from July 15th through September 1st. We will probably also need an i5/x6 folder after July.


----------



## csm725

*September 1st
And the July 15th part may be 16th or 17th.


----------



## Triangle

Bump.

Power Rangers is looking for an AMD 5/6 series GPU folder..!


----------



## ali7up

Bump!

Shizzle Tang needs a 5/6 series ATI folder.


----------



## zodac

Right, July's competition begins tomorrow (in around 14 hours time). Now would be a great time to sign up.


----------



## csm725

I'm ready to roll. No final date yet on the last day I'll be able to fold but I will be good to go for September TC.


----------



## Triangle

Power Rangers is looking for a Fermi folder also..!


----------



## repo_man

Brass Bottom Boys still looking for a 5/6xxx series folder as well. Must be able to run mostly 24/7.


----------



## csm725

July 14th - August 31st
Fermi Folder
Birds of Prey


----------



## zodac

Bump for an update.


----------



## Triangle

Bump.

Could you put Power Rangers down for a AMD 5/6series just to see what happens?
Found one. Back to CAT2 for me then I guess..!







@zodac : Expect a PM from someone.


----------



## robbo2

Bump


----------



## zodac

Bump; still looking.


----------



## kcuestag

zodac, add Dark Predators to the OP, we need an AMD GPU Folder too.


----------



## zodac

What happened to your one?


----------



## kcuestag

He suddenly dissapeared, and Audio can't get in touch with him.









He didn't do any Folding for over a week and won't even talk with audio, so I don't know...


----------



## *the_beast*




----------



## kcuestag

Dark Predators still in need of an AMD GPU Folder.


----------



## begjr2

Hey what's up guys I was looking to join a team how do I go about doing it. I fold almost 2 4hrs a day


----------



## kcuestag

PM zodac about it so he can sort you a team, hopefully Dark Predators with us.


----------



## begjr2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


PM zodac about it so he can sort you a team, hopefully Dark Predators with us.










cool thx allot sir


----------



## zodac

Down to 7 needed.


----------



## darksun20

Wow, the client v7 really did wonders for ATi cards, 5770 is pumping out 5-6.5k PPD


----------



## zodac

Five people to go, with two in discussions.


----------



## Triangle

YEY..!


----------



## kcuestag

I might need a replacement for my self for Dark Predators, as I may need to quit Folding for the whole month of August and maybe a bit earlier too.


----------



## zodac

Bah, another 2600k?


----------



## csm725

No news on the Fermi?


----------



## zodac

No-one I've asked wants a part time place.


----------



## kcuestag

Yeah, another 2600k, I can't really afford staying all summer Folding.


----------



## BWG

Add a 3xxx/4xxx and fermi folder needed for Explosm. I was surprised you did not see me mention I am exiting folding.


----------



## zodac

Bump.


----------



## Triangle

Fermi for Power Rangers..!


----------



## Triangle

Bump..!


----------



## csm725

No Fermi for BOP.


----------



## Triangle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


No Fermi for BOP.*POWER RANGERS.*


Fixed...


----------



## csm725

Oh... I meant we already found one.


----------



## zodac

You didn't; matroska is covering until someone else can be found.


----------



## csm725

Ah...
So worst case he folds till I'm back up?


----------



## zodac

Yeah, it's just to make sure you don't have an empty slot while we look for a temp until August.


----------



## csm725

Until September. Whatever though. Cool.
E - Nothing under a 560Ti though. (470 and up, 560Ti and up)


----------



## Triangle

Add that Power Rangers is looking for a Fermi folder... 480, 570, 580, 295 preferably


----------



## JoshHuman

Looks like Team 13 is looking for a 2500k/X6.


----------



## zodac

Down to four full time positions, and one temp position to go.


----------



## *the_beast*

Fluffy Pink Ninjas need a new AMD GPU folder.


----------



## King Who Dat

gpu folding easier than cpu ? cause this linux is jibberish to me. i have it dled and the disc works, but idk where to go from there....

please realize before you respond to me that I know nothing about this stuff. i fold on the normal client 24/7. that's all ive ever done. don't know linux commands. at all. i need something simple and someone would literally have to walk me through it step by step.


----------



## Philistine

Not sure if you ment to post your question here (would be better suited for the main Folding forum).

As far as Linux goes its much easier to fold on the CPU. There is no native client for folding on the GPU under Linux. It can be done using Wine but it isn't easy to set up.

If your looking to fold under Linux to do -bigadv work units try this guide: [Windows 7] 2500k & X6 Bigadv Folding w/ Native Linux Client

You would easily be able to do -bigadv folding with your sig rig. I've tried using the above guide but I was in the same boat as you and I had a very difficult time getting it setup (I've put off setting it up for now). If you're folding 24/7 it is worth the extra effort to set it up. I don't fold 24/7 right now so I'm just sticking with SMP on the v6 cleint.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *danielwiley*


gpu folding easier than cpu ? cause this linux is jibberish to me. i have it dled and the disc works, but idk where to go from there....

please realize before you respond to me that I know nothing about this stuff. i fold on the normal client 24/7. that's all ive ever done. don't know linux commands. at all. i need something simple and someone would literally have to walk me through it step by step.


Linux and AMD cards do not work well. The driver support is not great plus gpu folding in linux is not very easy to get working at all.


----------



## Triangle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielwiley;14313610*
> gpu folding easier than cpu ? cause this linux is jibberish to me. i have it dled and the disc works, but idk where to go from there....
> 
> please realize before you respond to me that I know nothing about this stuff. i fold on the normal client 24/7. that's all ive ever done. don't know linux commands. at all. i need something simple and someone would literally have to walk me through it step by step.


JedixJarf is going to help you I thought this weekend?

EDIT : Power Rangers is looking for a Fermi folder..! 480, 570, 580..! (Might take 470, 560 )


----------



## zodac

Seven Folders needed now... looking for a 2600k and AMD 5/6 series GPU to start up a new team. Hopefully before August.


----------



## csm725

Is Blitz part of a team?


----------



## Jeppzer

a Temp position sounds intriguing:thinking:


----------



## hockeyfighter09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14348368*
> Seven Folders needed now... looking for a 2600k and AMD 5/6 series GPU to start up a new team. Hopefully before August.


I have a 2600k I am down for donating if you want.


----------



## zodac

4 people to go, and no AMD GPU Folders needed!

That probably won't even last a day.


----------



## dhenzjhen

so sad I can't join any group


----------



## zodac

Get either you CPU or GPU going, and there probably would be space.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14370614*
> 4 people to go, and no AMD GPU Folders needed!
> 
> That probably won't even last a day.


Yup... lasted 14 hours.


----------



## Triangle

You will get a PM from a Fermi folder for us.


----------



## zodac

Oh, lol, I was trying to sign one up for you guys.









No PM from your X6 Folder yet..


----------



## csm725

z, could you PM Jeppzer please and ask if he's gonna fold August for us or not?


----------



## zodac

I was talking to him a few days ago; he's not PM'd me back since.


----------



## csm725

Ah. I'm off to spam him.


----------



## Triangle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14379618*
> Oh, lol, I was trying to sign one up for you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No PM from your X6 Folder yet..


What was it?









I think 0bit will fold on a 2500K as the X6 folder and nckid4u will be returning.


----------



## zodac

It was a 480.


----------



## Triangle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14380598*
> It was a 480.


I'll take it.


----------



## zodac

I said _trying_. Don't you have a 580 coming in now though?


----------



## Triangle

20/7 though. Who has the 480?


----------



## 0bit

We'll take both of them?


----------



## zodac

Doesn't matter; he's not signing up.


----------



## Triangle

Well, the 580 @ 20/7 for now. $ilent might come back with a 480.


----------



## zodac

Wait... is this 580 a temp or not?


----------



## Triangle

Yes. It will be temp until we find a 24/7 fermi.


----------



## zodac

K. Have you made that clear to him?


----------



## Triangle

Yes. I have. He should send a passkey.....


----------



## csm725

Z, let me know if Jeppzer replies. If not matroska will keep on folding on his 470. I think matroska's 470 is more PPD than a 590 core so I don't know if that'd be beneficial to the team. We'll take 470 480 560Ti 570 580.


----------



## zodac

Yeah, but if another Fermi comes along, you're taking him. matroska can't fill two places full time.


----------



## Triangle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14380879*
> Yeah, but if another Fermi comes along, you're taking him. matroska can't fill two places full time.


They can have one. We can live with this for a while.


----------



## csm725

Z, I don't want a Fermi that will lower my teams' PPD. Laundro getting that 580 is bad enough.


----------



## zodac

Not up to you; matroska can't fill two slots. I only allow it because there were no Fermis available. If there is one, he's got to take it.


----------



## Triangle

Well, they have to take it I guess....
We will take 480, 570, 580 once you find one...


----------



## csm725

So I have to take the 1 590 core?


----------



## zodac

Yup... as long as he's up for joining the team, yeah.


----------



## csm725

There's no way that my team can fare in D1 with 13.5K PPD from the Fermi slot.


----------



## zodac

Then find a better Fermi; you can't have someone in two slots unless it's an emergency.


----------



## csm725

Jepp just told me that he might not be able to in August. :/


----------



## zodac

Yup, just told me the same.


----------



## csm725

Alrighto then. The search resumes.


----------



## zodac

And back up to 6 needed.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14381520*
> Then find a better Fermi; you can't have someone in two slots unless it's an emergency.


Your so awesome.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## kcuestag

zodac, can you please add *Dark Predators*.

We need an i7 folder to cover my spot for the whole month of August, after that I'll be back into Folding as soon as I'm back home.


----------



## zodac

Which i7?


----------



## kcuestag

2600k right?


----------



## zodac

Got it.


----------



## robbo2

Bump for folding.


----------



## Triangle

z, did the 580 Fermi folder PM you his passkey yet? You can take us off the list if he did.


----------



## zodac

Not yet, which is why it's still there...


----------



## Triangle

Power Ramgers is looking for a temp 2600K...


----------



## zodac

Well... I'll wait to hear back from your current 2600k Folder before I put you up there. There's a bit of a queue anyway.


----------



## Triangle

Ok. I just PM'd him again asking weather he could fold regular SMP or not. Even if he can I would still like to find a -bigadv 2600K folder unless he can get it fixed by tomorrow.









If 0bit had another s1155 mobo could he temp in coopa's place?


----------



## zodac

He could.


----------



## Triangle

He has multiple rigs with 2600K's in them. I can ask him if he is willing to fold on one as a temp for us...


----------



## zodac

Separate passkey for the new one too; he can temp until a full time one is found, or Coopa comes back.


----------



## Triangle

I just PM'd him.








EDIT : If he is OK with it, he will PM you a passkey.


----------



## JedixJarf

Z, I bet if you let the same people fill multiple spots you'd need a lot less positions filled









Sent from my iPhone


----------



## SgtHop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;14418506*
> Z, I bet if you let the same people fill multiple spots you'd need a lot less positions filled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


If you could do that, I would be my own team, lol.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtHop;14418964*
> If you could do that, I would be my own team, lol.


Thing about all the passkeys that would be required makes my head hurt.


----------



## SkullTrail

20-24hrs is too much. I actually use my rig.


----------



## SgtHop

I already have like...6 passkeys.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtHop;14418964*
> If you could do that, I would be my own team, lol.


Well I would propose that you would only be allowed to have 1 slot per team.


----------



## SgtHop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;14419662*
> Well I would propose that you would only be allowed to have 1 slot per team.


Then...what?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtHop;14419686*
> Then...what?


Then.... We have less slots to fill and can make moar teams?

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## eloverton2

I think we already have too many teams...

We have teams needing folders in almost every category, but still we are adding teams instead of putting these new folders in empty spots on existing teams?


----------



## Triangle

I need a temp 2600K -bigadv folder..!


----------



## Stensby

Looking to get back into folding, especially with my new 2600K. I'll shoot you a PM Zodac when I get bigadv up.


----------



## Triangle

I need a temp 2600K...


----------



## kcuestag

zodac, remove Dark Predators from the main page, no longer need an 2600k, I'm back into Folding.


----------



## JoshHuman

Team 13 now has found a 2500k, but will now be in need of an amd 5/6.


----------



## zodac

I've got a load of PMs from captains about the current positions, so I'll go through them and update the OP.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eloverton2;14420034*
> I think we already have too many teams...
> 
> We have teams needing folders in almost every category, but still we are adding teams instead of putting these new folders in empty spots on existing teams?


Well, we've only added two teams since February, and that's because I wanted to get an even 20 teams (10 in each division). From now, there won't be any new teams until the positions are filled.

Besides, summer's had a large part to play, with people not Folding as much. In the next month or so we should see the teams filled up.


----------



## kcuestag

Just an update zodac;

Dark Predators no longer need an i7 Folder, I'm back. However, we may need an AMD GPU Folder as our current Folder says he can't Fold much now, at most 5-10 hours a day.


----------



## csm725

Still need that 2600k.


----------



## zodac

Right, updated to 9 needed, though PMs have been sent out for 5 Folders.


----------



## csm725

Matroska is in the midst of finding one apparently


----------



## Triangle

I _might_ have found a 2600K, but I have to talk him into OC'ing...







Keep us on the list.
@z : Did coopa tell you what OS he is using? If not, he is using OS X.


----------



## JoshHuman

T13 may need a temp 2600k as my mobo is now fried...


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triangle;14466398*
> I _might_ have found a 2600K, but I have to talk him into OC'ing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep us on the list.
> @z : Did coopa tell you what OS he is using? If not, he is using OS X.


Osx folds fine with a Linux vm and bigadv.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Triangle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;14469064*
> Osx folds fine with a Linux vm and bigadv.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


That's what I was wondering. Thanks..!
I'll tell him...


----------



## zodac

Seven needed now, including four AMD 5/6 series GPUs.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Bump come on guys sign up.


----------



## Triangle

Looking for a temp/perm 2600K bigbigadv folder.


----------



## zodac

Updated; four AMD 5/6 series GPUs needed, a GTS 450, and X6/2500k also needed, and then three i7 2600ks (one full time, one for five weeks, and then one for five weeks, and maybe full time).


----------



## zodac

Looking for a GTS 450...


----------



## omega17

You've already got one; how many do you need







?


----------



## zodac

Two, preferably, though I'd settle for one more.


----------



## Triangle

z....
Put us on the list for a 2600K....


----------



## zodac

I've still not got confirmation about Coopa. PM me about it.


----------



## csm725

Z we do need a Fermi.


----------



## robbo2

*b
u
m
p*

Me thinks I need to learn how to by pass that no caps crap


----------



## zodac

Yes, that. Sent so many PMs, and nothing.


----------



## zodac

Updated with 5 more Folders needed. Summer's killing us here.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Still need that Fermi folder?


----------



## zodac

I might... lemme send a PM and get back to you.

Wouldn't be for your old team though.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I know, they have Smasherbasher folding for them now.


----------



## zodac

A couple of possibilities; I'll get back to you tomorrow when I get the replies.

Now, if you decided to use your 2600k instead... I'd have a team for you in about 4 minutes.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Find me a backplate for a H50 then you got a deal.


----------



## zodac

Here you go:


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I seriously wonder how you got the job of Editor sometimes.


----------



## zodac

Folding Editor, not WC hardware Editor.


----------



## Triangle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14564785*
> Folding Editor, not WC hardware Editor.












You might be a good WC Editor......








Next time I will have to nominate you.


----------



## csm725

Dibs on CF.


----------



## robbo2

6 2600K's!!!!







I'm picking up a new cooler sometime next week so I can give a big piss off to summer.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

lookin @ team folding again my gpu has been running great the last couple of days


----------



## JE Nightmare

14, that's a big number. glad shizzle has all our spots filled.


----------



## Mr.Steve

I have maybe 2 AMD GPU's i can lend a hand with

they are 6950's, reference design, so unlocked to a 6970, and OC'd to 900 core, and 1325 mem

PM me if interested, i have 5 of them LOL

(Gaming cafe)


----------



## zodac

Sadly, you're already on another team, so I can't take you up on that.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Who needs a fermi folder? And I may be able to get hold of a backplate soon.


----------



## zodac

No-one _needs_ a Fermi Folder... but they do need other things. I wanna see if we can shuffle things around to get a free Fermi space.


----------



## csm725

BoP needs a Fermi... we're still a team even if you don't like us.


----------



## zodac

Sure, but you *do* have someone filling the slot. My priority goes to teams with empty slots.


----------



## csm725

Yeah but no other teams need a Fermi.


----------



## zodac

But some teams' Fermi Folder can fill another slot, which means I can move things around.


----------



## csm725

Fine then.


----------



## zodac

_*sigh*_


----------



## Desert Rat

Laundromatic needs a GTS 450 for Cat2. Please add it to the list.


----------



## zodac

Oh come on!


----------



## Desert Rat

Our Cat2 went AWAL (Absent Without Authorized Leave) as you well know. *More Acronyms for you*


----------



## zodac

I thought it was AWOL (*A*bsent *W*ith*O*ut *L*eave)?


----------



## $ilent

It is in UK Zodac...hes just from US


----------



## *the_beast*

No its AWOL (or UA or AWL) here too


----------



## Jeppzer

AFF.

Away From Folding.


----------



## csm725

AWOL here too. DR =


----------



## arvidab

Of course it's AWAL, EOD!


----------



## zodac

EOD? I think not... AWOL. Thanks for playing.


----------



## zodac

Down to 12 needed.


----------



## Jeppzer

Twelve?








That's two whole teams AWOL!


----------



## zodac

Yeah... two are temp positions, and one isn't leaving until the end of the month, but yeah...


----------



## Jeppzer

So when will you budge and allow us to fill several positions at the same time?


----------



## zodac

Never.


----------



## kcuestag

*Dark Predators* no longer needs a temp Folder, we now need a full replacement for audioxbliss for his *i7 2600k*.


----------



## zodac

Down to 10 needed.









*EDIT:* And back up to 11 like 2 minutes later.


----------



## robbo2

Bump for anyone with this hardware interested in doing something fun and beneficial at the same time


----------



## csm725

Thinking about leaving BoP for SiB, let's see how well they do in Sept.


----------



## zodac

Yeah... I don't let people do that unless they have a valid reason...


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14666845*
> Yeah... I don't let people do that unless they have a valid reason...












owned...


----------



## csm725

My team hates me.


----------



## zodac

You mean OCN? Yeah... we do.

Not a valid reason.


----------



## csm725

I'll quit folding altogether then.


----------



## matroska

Why would you want to change team anyway? Someone would have to temp for you there too


----------



## csm725

Off to EVGA.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14666931*
> I'll quit folding altogether then.


You don't Fold now anyway!


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14666875*
> My team hates me.


Why what do they do?

Also zodac...http://www.overclock.net/14666144-post921.html


----------



## Blindsay

im curious, why the specific requirement for a 2600k?


----------



## $ilent

^well teams need 2600k as they are lacking someone who folds with one









But if your asking why a 2600k and not a i7 920 for instance, well you could have a 920 folder instead but 2600k's get so much more points.


----------



## zodac

The Team Competition has limitations in place (so all teams are similar hardware wise, and it's only the effort people put into Folding that differentiates the teams). The 2600ks just happen to be that position right now.

Though your 6970s would be handy too.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;14667175*
> ^well teams need 2600k as they are lacking someone who folds with one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if your asking why a 2600k and not a i7 920 for instance, well you could have a 920 folder instead but 2600k's get so much more points.


so its about points then?

dont a 970, 980, 990 get more points though?

edit: ah just saw your reply Zodac


----------



## matroska

Yes, they do, but i think a team cannot have a 2600K and a hexa... don't know if it applies to any team that is in need of a i7 though..


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matroska;14667211*
> Yes, they do, but i think a team cannot have a 2600K and a hexa... don't know if it applies to any team that is in need of a i7 though..


*tear no love for 6 cores

but on a more serious note

I tried folding a few months ago but i got annoyed because i couldnt get my overclock stable on my cpu and it drove me batty with it rebooting whenever id fold so now im back at stock (well i have the turbo force constantly)

If i were to fold at stock on my 970 and my gpus are at 925/1425 would i be better off folding on the 970 or the gpus?


----------



## matroska

Too much love for 6 cores








It's just to keep things balanced i believe









zodac will be here shortly, say i'm wrong, and explain it a little better though


----------



## zodac

There might be... send me a PM.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay;14667229*
> *tear no love for 6 cores
> 
> but on a more serious note
> 
> I tried folding a few months ago but i got annoyed because i couldnt get my overclock stable on my cpu and it drove me batty with it rebooting whenever id fold so now im back at stock (well i have the turbo force constantly)
> 
> If i were to fold at stock on my 970 and my gpus are at 925/1425 would i be better off folding on the 970 or the gpus?


CPU would still net more points that those ATI cards.


----------



## matroska

You can do both









use v7 client on your GPU and '-smp 10 -bigadv' with the CPU. you will net some serious points this way


----------



## zodac

Oh, he already did that. The reason I've not been here insulting people is that I've been PMing him to set him up. Already added him to a team.

Fool.


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14668967*
> Oh, he already did that. The reason I've not been here insulting people is that I've been PMing him to set him up. Already added him to a team.
> 
> Fool.


How would i know this if i wasn't here for the past 2-3 hours?









wich team did he join?


----------



## zodac

_Team 13_.


----------



## hertz9753

FPN needs a new AMD gpu folder.


----------



## zodac

Yup, on the list. I find an AMD GPU, and need another one...


----------



## $ilent

power rangers gonna need 2600k replacement for nckid4u


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14669015*
> _Team 13_.


Hmmmm









i might need a temp for half september (or longer). but i will get back to you a week or 2 closer to it. I trust more folders will be here from september onwards. heat is going away


----------



## zodac

Down to nine needed.


----------



## csm725

Nice job z!


----------



## Triangle

We are still looking for a 2600K..!!!!!!!!!!








C'mon..!
















So sad that nckid4u had to leave after this short time that he has been back...








Hope you get everything worked out...


----------



## kcuestag

Dark Predators need an i7 2600k!

If you join us, you will be with us at the dark side!


----------



## Triangle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Dark Predators need an i7 2600k!

If you join us, you will be with us at the dark side!










If you join Power Rangers you will be with us on the Powerful side.


----------



## kcuestag

Dark side > Powerful side.


----------



## zodac

Good news; _The IT Crew_ aren't looking for a temp i7 anymore, so one less to compete for.


----------



## Triangle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Dark side > Powerful side.


No.


----------



## kcuestag

^Yes.


----------



## Triangle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


^Yes.


Powerful side > Dark side
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## kcuestag

Sure.

Not.


----------



## Jeppzer

Fermi love bump.


----------



## zodac

Bumping early in case I'm not here in two hours.


----------



## Blindsay

looks like i should have time for one more bigadv before the hurricane hits lol


----------



## ali7up

Shizzle Tang looking for an AMD GPU folder starting in Sept.


----------



## kcuestag

Dark Predators needs an AMD GPU folder to replace our current Folder permanently.

Looking for an HD6870/HD6950/HD6970 folder.


----------



## zodac

They're both in the list.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


They're both in the list.










2600k is, AMD GPU Folder is not on the OP for Dark Predators.


----------



## zodac

Since when did you need one? What happened to Sauce?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Since when did you need one? What happened to Sauce?


He's gone for the next 10 days, and he isn't a dedicated Folder. He can fold for 2 days straight, but then stop for 2 weeks.









I'd prefer a replacement which is more dedicated tbh.


----------



## zodac

Well why wasn't I PM'd about it then?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Well why wasn't I PM'd about it then?


Because it happened this evening and I didn't even have time so I just posted it here.


----------



## zodac

Bump.


----------



## kcuestag

BUMP!

*Dark Predators* now need an i7 2600k Folder + i5 2500k / X6 Folder + AMD GPU Folder (6950 or 6970).


----------



## Jeppzer

So.. A whole new team then?


----------



## kcuestag

Yeah...

Maybe I should just join another team? Dark Predators needs a whole new team.


----------



## Jeppzer

You do not have anything my team needs, so no, stick to predators and make the competition easier.


----------



## zodac

Bump.


----------



## kcuestag

*Dark Predators* still need an i7 2600k Bigadv Folder and an AMD GPU Folder (6950 or 6970).


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14754584*
> *Dark Predators* still need an i7 2600k Bigadv Folder and an AMD GPU Folder (6950 or 6970).


I just have a general question about teams actually using yours as an example

you say you are looking for an i7 2600k but would say a i7 970 or higher be allowed (since those do higher ppd right?) or is there a different "slot" for the 6 core intels?


----------



## pchow05

Believe theres a different slot only 2600ks can compete against other 2600ks


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay;14756050*
> I just have a general question about teams actually using yours as an example
> 
> you say you are looking for an i7 2600k but would say a i7 970 or higher be allowed (since those do higher ppd right?) or is there a different "slot" for the 6 core intels?


You can not have a hex core i7 and a 2600k on the same team. Either 2 2600ks or a hex i7 with an old 9xx quad i7 I believe.

---
- Sent from my iPhone


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;14756078*
> You can not have a hex core i7 and a 2600k on the same team. Either 2 2600ks or a hex i7 with an old 9xx quad i7 I believe.
> 
> ---
> - Sent from my iPhone


What Jedi said.


----------



## zodac

Down to nine now.


----------



## zodac

And now eight... maybe we're gonna get this done soon.


----------



## pchow05

I gots my 2600k, but still no mobooooo ;(


----------



## *the_beast*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14764686*
> And now eight... maybe we're gonna get this *done soon.*


----------



## kcuestag

We're now down a Fermi folder, zelix's GTX460 started giving him BSOD's, great...









Don't add us yet, waiting to see if he can fix it.ç

Small bump.


----------



## Jeppzer

A bump is still a bump.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

hey z when csm comes back (whe he gets his pc back







) i should have a i7 2600k ready for folding so ill let u know when it gets closer


----------



## zodac

Well... hurry up. I've only got two spots left, and two possible Folders ready to fill that.


----------



## kcuestag

We still need an i7 2600k Folder, come on guys.









PS: And an AMD GPU folder!


----------



## Jeppzer

Fermiiiii <3


----------



## Triangle

2600k.


----------



## kcuestag

We no longer need an i7 2600k Folder, juano is joining us with his 2600k.

We only need an AMD GPU folder now.


----------



## zodac

Right; down to six. Hopefully down to five by tomorrow too.


----------



## arvidab

Now we're moving, will we have 20 complete team soon, eh?


----------



## $ilent

Power Rangers is still in need of a 2600k! ASAP would be sweet folks as we have or *should* have been promoted now to the top division and we need to make sure we stay there


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab;14783282*
> Now we're moving, will we have 20 complete team soon, eh?


Yup... the massive lack of Folders was just due to summer stopping so many people... we're back to nearly full teams again.


----------



## kcuestag

So... We need an HD6950/HD6970 Folder, no one? really? Don't be scared of us!


----------



## $ilent

I have a suprise for you guys...check team stats tomorrow hopefully, if not day after. Gonna be looking gurrrrd for Power Rangers


----------



## kcuestag

Let me guess... Big Bigadv dropped?


----------



## $ilent

its a bigbig one


----------



## Blindsay

How do I run bigbigadv. Do I just replace -bigadv with -bigbigadv?


----------



## 0bit

No need the change the flag, -bigadv is fine. Your 12 thread cpu has a chance to pick them up, key word being chance.


----------



## arvidab

...and the use of 64bit Linux, a VM is fine...


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay;14788880*
> How do I run bigbigadv. Do I just replace -bigadv with -bigbigadv?


Chance is key indeed as 0bit said. If i'm not mistaken you need the linux core A5 to get them run linux through a VM and you're set


----------



## 0bit

If he's folding with his sig rig, isn't he already working with 12 threads?


----------



## $ilent

I believe so as long as he is using vmware player with the "target cpu=12"


----------



## matroska

Yes, he is, but i think these units aren't assigned to the windows clients...


----------



## faMine

Come on AMD GPU! 6xxxx FTW? :O


----------



## 0bit

Only one way to find out, who wants to lend me a 990 and motherboard?


----------



## matroska

I would, but i don't have any


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matroska*


Yes, he is, but i think these units aren't assigned to the windows clients...


aww thats lame, i wonder why?


----------



## jesse1053

ive got a gts 450 for folding if you are interested...


----------



## zodac

You're already on a team.


----------



## matroska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blindsay*


aww thats lame, i wonder why?


cuz windows is crap, Linux FTW


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matroska;14790959*
> cuz windows is crap, Linux FTW


ill stick with windows









How well does ppd scale with clock speed.

Ive been doing -bigadv at 3.33GHz right now and its been taking about 2.15 days each and was wondering if it would make a large difference if i bump mine back to 4.25-4.5GHz. (id have to remove 6GB of ram because i dont want to give my memory controller that many volts)


----------



## zodac

Down to five.


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay;14791023*
> ill stick with windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How well does ppd scale with clock speed.
> 
> Ive been doing -bigadv at 3.33GHz right now and its been taking about 2.15 days each and was wondering if it would make a large difference if i bump mine back to 4.25-4.5GHz. (id have to remove 6GB of ram because i dont want to give my memory controller that many volts)


It's taking me 2.2 days to finish a 6900 with my X6 at 3.9GHz. With 12 threads you should be beating this by a large margin. I know it isn't linear, but at 4GHz you should be finishing bigadv WUs in way less than 2 days.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matroska*


It's taking me 2.2 days to finish a 6900 with my X6 at 3.9GHz. With 12 threads you should be beating this by a large margin. I know it isn't linear, but at 4GHz you should be finishing bigadv WUs in way less than 2 days.


im only using 10 threads and im at 3.3 currently


----------



## matroska

Still applies for -smp 10








At 4GHz you will be under 2 days.
I'll make a big guess and say your TPF will be down to 27-28 mins in a regular bigadv if you fold with 10 threads at 4.25GHz


----------



## arvidab

I'd say even lower (at least if you go Linux, VM or native), I'm doing mid 28's on P6900 with my [email protected] RAM does make a great deal too especially with bigbigs.


----------



## zodac

Down to four!


----------



## $ilent

Power Rangers still in big need of a 2600k folder!

Check out our team thread here folks if your interested







- http://www.overclock.net/team-competition/887917-power-rangers-need-i7-2600k.html


----------



## robbo2

Good to see such a small list


----------



## zodac

But not an empty list, so still not happy.


----------



## kcuestag

Dark Predators need a Fermi Folder, zelix's GTX460 seems to be broken and he's not replying my PM's.









I'll give him a couple of days, but if he doesn't, then we'll be looking for a GTX470/480/570/580 folder.


----------



## stormwin11

Zodac I PM'd you about Still In Beta


----------



## Jeppzer




----------



## addersnake

PM'd Zodac


----------



## $ilent

team power rangers still in need of a 2600k folder!


----------



## zodac

Down to three.


----------



## $ilent

I may have found a 2600k for power rangers


----------



## zodac

Yay.


----------



## csm725

Admit you are smart.


----------



## zodac

Why would I do that?


----------



## zodac

TWO MORE! Whoo!


----------



## csm725

Nice. I actually posted in the nVidia section about a 450. See if I get any.


----------



## pchow05

bah i wanted to be a fermi folder


----------



## zodac




----------



## Jeppzer

And up to four again.


----------



## zodac

Hence French kitty.


----------



## Jeppzer

I was stating the obvious!


----------



## $ilent

bump it people


----------



## Jeppzer

Don't just bump, sign up!


----------



## $ilent

heh jepzer, looks like team power rangers are gonna have something to say about this lil old team competition this month


----------



## Jeppzer

We're not in the same division! Don't poke me!









At least wait until next month.


----------



## robbo2

Bumping for four more folders


----------



## zodac

You know, bumps should be 24 hours apart.


----------



## zodac

Like so.


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14862674*
> Like so.


^ This


----------



## zodac

And that.


----------



## hertz9753




----------



## zodac

Bumping.


----------



## Jeppzer

Poking.


----------



## zodac

No need for that.


----------



## Jeppzer

But it feels so nice doing it.


----------



## blazed_1

• 2x GTS 450 or 9800GX2 or Quad CPU (The Misfits & Explosm)

Got a Q9550 folding 24/7 except while gaming. My stats.

Upgrading to SB hopefully next week so I will be able to run my Q9550 24/7 then.


----------



## *the_beast*

PM zodac just to make sure you don't get missed in the madness that can be this forum


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **the_beast*;14948800*
> PM zodac just to make sure you don't get missed in the madness that can be this forum


Zodac already got me while I was at work.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazed_1;14954151*
> Zodac already got me while I was at work.


Yup, and you sent a PM while I was asleep, which I only read while *I* was at work.









Sent from my Vodafone 858 *just* to annoy you.


----------



## blazed_1

And now I'm sending you 1 last PM while you're at work, before I go to sleep.


----------



## Jeppzer

Waaaait a minute. z works? Does not compute.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer;14955414*
> Waaaait a minute. z works? Does not compute.


It's why I've not had time to find a Fermi to stop you temping.

Sent from my Vodafone 858 *just* to annoy you.


----------



## Jeppzer

That makes more sense!

*Jeppzer[T]* like a boss!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer;14955467*
> That makes more sense!
> 
> *Jeppzer[T]* like a boss!


For now.









Sent from my Vodafone 858 *just* to annoy you.


----------



## Jeppzer

For the entire month!


----------



## zodac

Bump.


----------



## zodac

Bump. :/


----------



## zodac

Bump. You find two Folders, and still end up as bad as the day before.


----------



## robbo2

Practicing my bumping technique.


----------



## Triangle

I wish we could get folders.....


----------



## zodac

So do I; I'd like to actually get the list down to 0 some day.


----------



## no_safe_HAVEN

PMed you back Z. Im in with an ATI 6k.


----------



## zodac

Replied.


----------



## *the_beast*

Yay new people!


----------



## zodac

_person







_


----------



## csm725

Z, pchow is replacing me right?


----------



## zodac

Don't think so; sweff said pchow hadn't been in touch with him, and I've not had any PM from him either.


----------



## csm725

If so shouldn't you add a Fermi for BoP to the OP?


----------



## zodac

Nope; have someone lined up.


----------



## csm725

What card?


----------



## *the_beast*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


_person







_


You can't know that for sure. It could be a whole town using the same name just to screw with us.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


What card?


GTX 470, IIRC.

Quote:



Originally Posted by **the_beast**


You can't know that for sure. It could be a whole town using the same name just to screw with us.


Actually, I *can* know for sure.


----------



## csm725

470 is a bit weaker than 560ti in folding unless it's WC'd. Not bad, thanks Z. Night.


----------



## zodac

Two Folders found, three Folders lost. Looking for eight.


----------



## zodac

Bump; down to seven.


----------



## Ryahn

I could replace the GTS 450 with my 2 GTX 460s


----------



## Donkey1514

I have two computers to fold with on GPU/CPU, just have to reinstall the clients. PM if interested.

Windows 7
I7-2600K @ 4.8ghz
Asus 6970 DirectCU II @ stock

and

Windows Home Server 2011
I5-2500K @ 4.6ghz
Asus 550ti @ stock


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryahn*


I could replace the GTS 450 with my 2 GTX 460s



Quote:



Originally Posted by *DonkeyPunch1514*


I have two computers to fold with on GPU/CPU, just have to reinstall the clients. PM if interested.

Windows 7
I7-2600K @ 4.8ghz
Asus 6970 DirectCU II @ stock

and

Windows Home Server 2011
I5-2500K @ 4.6ghz
Asus 550ti @ stock


PMs on the way guys.


----------



## zodac

Still need seven, but now there's an X6/2500k slot up for grabs too.


----------



## mach1

The PPD Police are looking for a Fermi folder. 24/7 folding is a must. PM me or zodac, and we'll go from there


----------



## BWG

Quad CPU? B55 ok?


----------



## zodac

What kind of PPD you getting?


----------



## hokeyplyr48

May be interested in doing it. Will it kill my overall performance while I use the computer? This won't be a dedicated folding machine. Also does this just max out the computer at 100%? Don't wanna kill the power bill.

I've got a 2600k and gtx590 (I'm guessing it will use cuda?)


----------



## zodac

1) The GPU client will need to be paused when GPU processing is needed (GPU accel on some browsers, games, etc). CPU throttles back when not needed.

2) It does max out the hardware. However, you can use a certain % by specifying how many CPU cores you'd like to use. No option to use a certain % of the GPU WUs yet, but it is being worked on.

And it sounds as though you're thinking of just starting Folding. While that's something we'd like to encourage, this is for semi-established Folders, who are able to commit to a great deal of Folding.

To get more specific help (if you need it), feel free to make a new thread in the forum and you'll get some answers there.


----------



## BWG

10-13k w/o gpu's folding

6-8k with. It is folding now with the 2 gpu's in my live stats link in sig.


----------



## zodac

See, for a Cat2 Folder, you'd be wanting the 10-13k, though that would mean you'd need to stop the GPUs.


----------



## BWG

Nah, I would lose 26k PPD. Ok, I am trying. Pat on back? lol

Edit: Trying to stick to my explosm roots too.


----------



## zodac

Aye, but _Explosm_ needs more than one new Folder... we need two i7s to fill the spots up too.


----------



## BWG

I used to have a 2600k


----------



## mach1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BWG*


10-13k w/o gpu's folding

6-8k with. It is folding now with the 2 gpu's in my live stats link in sig.


You get 10-13k on that machine?










I have one, too... never thought of folding on it, though.


----------



## sloppyjoe123

I'm sorry, but I am very new to this Folding term and may I ask what is all this folding about? I am seeing it everywhere all the time. Might be interested in taking part in it, if I knew what all of this is LOL. Can someone enlighten me about this?


----------



## zodac

http://www.overclock.net/8123658-post6.html


----------



## Florida_Dan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sloppyjoe123*


I'm sorry, but I am very new to this Folding term and may I ask what is all this folding about? I am seeing it everywhere all the time. Might be interested in taking part in it, if I knew what all of this is LOL. Can someone enlighten me about this?


Well, simply put it's a distributed computing initiative run by some good folks at Stanford. People participate by running calculations on their PCs when they're not using their machines (or sometimes even when they are.)

Don't worry, you don't even need to be able to add to participate. You done load some software from the [email protected] site that takes care of all the science stuff. You just have to worry about the computer stuff on your end.

There's a bunch of good guides around here, including:

http://www.overclock.net/folding-hom...need-know.html

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...l-threads.html

Both are kind of high level threads you can use to drill down to more specific information.

On top of the wealth of folding and general computer information you'll find around here, you'll also find some pretty fun people. I've only been doing this for a little while, and I gotta say, it's a blast!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


http://www.overclock.net/8123658-post6.html











I tell you it came out of no-where.

There was this rushing sound and them BAM! There it was!

How DO you do that?


----------



## zodac

Wait, there was a sound? I'm losing my touch.


----------



## Florida_Dan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Wait, there was a sound? I'm losing my touch.










Yes, I'm sorry. A sound.









A gentle whooshing/rushing kinda thing.


----------



## BWG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


You get 10-13k on that machine?










I have one, too... never thought of folding on it, though.


Only if I turn off the GPU's. That is folding at signature rig clocks. Everything is 100% efficient too which is real important. It is getting 7k with the GPU's on right now. See my live stats.


----------



## DEEBS808

Once I get my system stable.ill be interested in joining a team.Thanks


----------



## BWG

Explosm has dibs on that i7... lol


----------



## zodac

Down to six needed, and I'll now also accept a single 9 series nVidia GPU for _Explosm_ too.


----------



## Jeppzer




----------



## zodac

Five now.


----------



## zodac

Ok, we're kinda at "sale agreed" for the three 2600ks, so let's assume I'm not looking for any of them right now.

Two Fermi positions to go.


----------



## MystKid

can somone explain what this folding is pls


----------



## zodac

http://www.overclock.net/8123658-post6.html










*EDIT:* Ninja'd all of you typing out your replies.


----------



## csm725

Two Fermis...








Nope. BD for me.


----------



## Jobotoo

Can someone give me a link explaining the whole thing? I no very little about folding. Thanks!


----------



## zodac

Two posts up.


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Two posts up.










Thanks! And Doh! (I'm on my phone and didn't see that.


----------



## csm725

I blame Z.


----------



## zodac

Ok, looking for two Fermis, and an i7 2600k which is *not* doing -hugeadv.


----------



## Jeppzer

Told you I'd get all of September in my name.


----------



## zodac

Just you wait... some day soon, you'll be replaced.


----------



## zodac

And we're down to two needed.


----------



## arvidab

And up to four?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab;15176917*
> And up to four?


Typical TC.









Sent from my Vodafone 858 *just* to annoy you.


----------



## JoshHuman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab;15176917*
> And up to four?


Yeah, my team kind of fell apart after last month...


----------



## arvidab

And you were doing such a great job.







Just 40k from 1st should be great motivation to push even harder.


----------



## BWG

My g/f tried to kill the bug on your avatar.


----------



## JoshHuman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab;15177524*
> And you were doing such a great job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just 40k from 1st should be great motivation to push even harder.


We could have had it if it wasn't for a power outage and the psu blowing up on our 2500k.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;15177725*
> My g/f tried to kill the bug on your avatar.


hehehe


----------



## zodac

And now three.


----------



## BWG

Taking bets on 2 or 4.


----------



## zodac

And will most likely end up being five instead.


----------



## TheReaperWaits

I'll take that bet on it being four....


----------



## Psykhotic

I don't get this team thing?


----------



## zodac

A sub-team competition. Everyone still Folds for OCN, but you have your own team of 6 people too, with specific hardware limitations.

Check the links in the OP for the teams and stats.


----------



## zodac

Back up to five.


----------



## Jeppzer

So your guesstimate came true. You really should start betting on 0.


----------



## kcuestag

Dark Predators is looking for a permanent replacement to replace my i7 2600k.

-Bigadv required and 24/7 too.


----------



## Jeppzer

Up to 6 now. z, you are doing it wrong!


----------



## kcuestag

He's not doing it wrong, I am simply moving position and will fold on one of the EVGA GTX580 to replace zelix from our team, as he has a GTX460 which barely puts any points as it keeps crashing him, so he gives up.


----------



## zodac

Not a position that needs to be filled until November. So I'll just leave it as five until the end of this month.


----------



## BWG

I lost all my life savings on that bet.


----------



## Jeppzer

Oooh, so who's going to buy me a third rig?


----------



## BWG

No one! You already have good hardware.


----------



## zodac

Down to two.


----------



## matroska

YAY!!!


----------



## zodac

The hardest two to find though.


----------



## matroska

Fermis?

Edit: NVM, just read OP









I'm sure there a lot of 2500K/X6 24/7 folders around...


----------



## arvidab

Yup, got two running...


----------



## zodac

None that I haven't already swiped and put into teams.


----------



## Jeppzer

Guess someone could scratch off the 6 from a 2600, underclock it and call it a 2500.


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*


Guess someone could scratch off the 6 from a 2600, underclock it and call it a 2500.










Hmmm that gives me an idea

Sent from my Thunderbolt 4G using Tapatalk.


----------



## 0bit

Just turn off hyperthread.


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0bit;15216025*
> Just turn off hyperthread.


^^This


----------



## 0bit

Power Rangers need a 2600k folding hugeadv wu.


----------



## csm725

Nobody will need me when I put together FR1


----------



## sn0w

I could run 2500k 24/7 but need to O/C first... atm only doing gpu3 if needed for any teams


----------



## zodac

YgPM.


----------



## zodac

Bumpsies.


----------



## kcuestag

Dark Predators now needs a CAT2 Folder starting starting on November 1st.


----------



## zodac

Where's Carlos going? i7 or i5?


----------



## kcuestag

i7 2600k.


----------



## zodac

Bump.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

bumpers


----------



## viper522

If someone wants to send me a 9800 GT/GTX I'll put it in my PowerEdge and run it 24/7. Otherwise I'm putting in my spare 3870 which isn't eligible for this purpose (but it will be folding for OCN).


----------



## zodac

Bump; up to six.


----------



## kcuestag

Shame on you zodac, we could use your GTS450.


----------



## omega17

There'd be no point; my 450 is better









Sent from my Sony Tablet S using Tapatalk


----------



## alchemik

For the quad core folder, could it be an i7 with hyperthreading turned off? Not saying I'm committing but kinda interested


----------



## zodac

Afraid not. i7s have their own position.


----------



## viper522

I'm missing the AMD GPU spot by a little bit, just started folding 24/7 on a 3870. :\


----------



## zodac

Well, you _could_ join with your Q9300?


----------



## viper522

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Well, you _could_ join with your Q9300?


I don't see any vacancies for a lowly LGA775...


----------



## zodac

Not officially; there is a spot for a quad core CPU about to open up though. PM incoming.


----------



## $ilent

bump for Power Rangers! Need a 2600k bigbig or bigadv folder please!


----------



## zodac

I'm working with someone to get them set up for that position.


----------



## 0bit

Thanks z.


----------



## zodac

Right, PMs have been sent for four of the five positions. Let's hope something comes out of it.


----------



## $ilent

Heres hoping! Im gonna look myself, same way I found Strat79 as our 2600k folder









And thanks for sorting the intel team out for me


----------



## shlunky

So, is there a list somewhere that has all of the different teams listed?

If someone could point me to the team that rewards it members with "hornywomenwithlowstandards" that would be great, thanks!

§


----------



## Florida_Dan

@shlunky Well, you can see the teams that need folders on the first page of this thread (hint Explosm _really_ needs an i5 folder.)

If you go here, you can see the TC live stats. This doesn't really show who has vacancies. If you're interested in TC folding, PM z.


----------



## kcuestag

zodac, check your inbox, we got a very nice X6 Folder.


----------



## zodac

Bump; down to five.


----------



## zodac

Still at five, but a bit of shuffling going on.


----------



## zodac

And we're at nine (six full time, three temps).


----------



## *the_beast*




----------



## zodac

Yeah, what happened was I usually don't list everyone; there are two or three generally in a position where they might/might not be leaving, or I might/might not have a replacement for them right away.

But, I figured I may as well list them all down now.


----------



## Freakn

Ok , tell me if I've got this right.

SMP/bigadv need a separate pass key that is only used on the team CPU

GPU folds needs to use a unique name as they don't use key's


----------



## zodac

Nope; new passkey for CPU or GPU. GPUs don't _need_ passkeys, but they do support them.


----------



## *the_beast*

AFAIK all GPUs can take passkeys now. Thats how my 460 goes and last years folding event w/o a name my 5850 was the same way.


----------



## Freakn

Would I get the points as well as the team?


----------



## zodac

Of course.


----------



## Freakn

Ok then, I've got a 1090t folding SMP, I7 920 that i'm trying bigadv on currently and a GTX550 I'm trying to get working.

The I7(is) and 550(will) fold 24/7 and the x6 should stay 24/7


----------



## zodac

Well, PM me about that 920.


----------



## Freakn

Will do


----------



## kcuestag

Dark Predators need an i7 2600k Folder to replace juano, bigadv, and 24/7 is required.


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15479149*
> Dark Predators need an i7 2600k Folder to replace juano, bigadv, and 24/7 is required.


^ This!!!


----------



## Erick Silver

Hey all. Need a Fermi for The Royal Navy!


----------



## King Who Dat

I'd like to fold my 560ti. 20+, no worries.

Sent from my Inspire 4g using Tapatalk


----------



## robbo2

9 folders







I thought with winter coming people would be tripping over themselves to join up.


----------



## zodac

They are; just not filling the right positions.


----------



## zodac

Down to eight.

In talks with most positions; the ones I need badly are a 2600k -hugeadv, and some AMD 5/6 series GPUs.


----------



## zodac

To seven.


----------



## zodac

Made five changes today.

And yet, only down to six more needed.


----------



## zodac

Bump.


----------



## zodac

Bump.


----------



## Triangle

BuMperZ....








C'mon guys... We need folderz..!


----------



## stu.

So, can someone explain this to me?

Would this require changing to a new passkey/username?

How does this work?


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

Just got new parts today... once i get my computer up and running tomorrow i will have an i7-2600k, gtx460-2gb, 9800gtx, 2x9800gt v-modded... never done compitition but am interested in starting... let me know...


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.;15628343*
> So, can someone explain this to me?
> 
> Would this require changing to a new passkey/username?
> 
> How does this work?


Same username, you need to give Z a passkey for the part you use for the TC and make sure you only use it on that.


----------



## allupinya

would it be possible to fold with my cpu and both gpus?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.;15628343*
> So, can someone explain this to me?
> 
> Would this require changing to a new passkey/username?
> 
> How does this work?


Do you have more than one rig?


----------



## Eiko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.;15628343*
> So, can someone explain this to me?
> 
> Would this require changing to a new passkey/username?
> 
> How does this work?


I've been wondering this too. I'm currently folding on 4 video cards and a processor for the FFW. Would I need to make a new username to move a TC component to?


----------



## [March]

You don't need a new username but you *will* have to use a new passkey for TC.


----------



## Eiko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[March];15628889*
> You don't need a new username but you *will* have to use a new passkey for TC.


Can you have multiple passkeys under the same username/email/EOC stat pages/etc?


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eiko;15628929*
> Can you have multiple passkeys under the same username/


Yes!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eiko;15628929*
> email/


No!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eiko;15628929*
> EOC stat pages/


Yes!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eiko;15628929*
> etc?


Yes?

A new email is needed for a different passkey, otherwise you're fine.


----------



## Eiko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab;15629618*
> Yes!
> 
> No!
> 
> Yes!
> 
> Yes?
> 
> A new email is needed for a different passkey, otherwise you're fine.


Sweet! Thanks! :3 +Rep. I applied for one and I'll PM zodac once the FFW is over. It's easier to focus on one thing at a time for now.


----------



## JoshHuman

to the top we go.


----------



## zodac

Bump.


----------



## Sethy666

Bump, coz I can


----------



## kremtok

Temporary GTS450, eh? That's been up there a while. PM sent.


----------



## zodac

And replied.


----------



## zodac

Down to three!


----------



## stu.

I suppose I'll fill in for the Power Rangers... should be good to go in a couple of days (hopefully).


----------



## zodac

Bump. Need some AMD GPUs around about now.


----------



## zodac

Bump.


----------



## robbo2

Bring your AMD gpu tp Fluffy Pink Ninja's and you have my vote for vice captain


----------



## rurushu

Still in Beta needs a temporary AMD gpu folder.


----------



## pinkfloyd48

I,m running an 2800 barton right now 24 7 and getting ready to jump to a amd 6000 but the only cards I have on it are 7950.s and i think you have to have at least 8 series.


----------



## zodac

Bump.


----------



## Jeppzer

Unbump.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rurushu*
> 
> Still in Beta needs a temporary AMD gpu folder.


Oh wait. Bump.


----------



## zodac

I is still looking.

I just isn't finding.


----------



## matroska

Maybe you need to look harder...


----------



## zodac

Nah.


----------



## Jeppzer

I promise 79 Virgins in the arfterlife for new TC folders.


----------



## matroska

Why so miser Jepz? Hell, i'm loosing my head here, and promise 159 virgins in afterlife!


----------



## Sparhawk

Hmm, if I had a 5/6 series I'd fold on it...


----------



## Jeppzer

Because we always need more TC folders, the positions are never filled.


----------



## black06g85

I"m running @24//7 these days.


----------



## zodac

Expect a PM.


----------



## zodac

Ok, looking for a Bloomfield i7 (920, 930, 960, etc). Will add to OP later.

Sent from my Vodafone 858 just to annoy you.


----------



## axipher

Ordered a 5770 Just to fill a spot. My home server just sits there folding on an Athlon anyway


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Ordered a 5770 Just to fill a spot. My home server just sits there folding on an Athlon anyway


And as soon as it gets here, two more AMD GPUs needed.

Yes, two.

Sent from my Vodafone 858 just to annoy you.


----------



## breadcrums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> I promise 79 Virgins in the arfterlife for new TC folders.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matroska*
> 
> Why so miser Jepz? Hell, i'm loosing my head here, and promise 159 virgins in afterlife!


I will be happier with 1 broad who knows her way around









Btw I m folding 24/7 on my i5 760 at stock clocks.

If there's a spot in a team for me,will also put my 6770 to work.its running at 895/1250


----------



## zodac

YgPM.


----------



## blizzard182cold

would love to join but i dont think my stock cooling can handle hours and hours of stress tests even at 3.7 Ghz OC the GPU can handle it with stock cooling to SC clock speeds with no temp issues at all after hours of stressing of course lol mind you i dont have much XP in the way of CPU folding GPU folding i have done a little am willing to learn more and join up it would be good for when i do get a ssd drive and some extra cooling like a H100 and perhaps even after market cooling for my GTX 570


----------



## black06g85

I run both my gtx460's 24/7 on stock cooling with a new fan profile and they are fine, run only 900mhz for that though.


----------



## zodac

So.. a lot of people PMing me about joining a team, and it might be another few days before that all settles, and I can update the OP.

For certain right now though, is that I need an AMD GPU, and a Boomfield i7. Possibly an i7 2600k (-bigadv) and an X6/2500k too, but not sure just yet.


----------



## axipher

I've got you covered for an AMD GPU, Asus 5770, in the mail now from Newegg


----------



## csm725

Boomfield i7 FTW


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I've got you covered for an AMD GPU, Asus 5770, in the mail now from Newegg


Still need two more. I think I have one signing up there, leaving at least one needed right now.


----------



## blizzard182cold

i would not knock back any help that anyone wants to give overclocking my 1090T just got a Cooler Master Hyper 212 , GPU is clocked @ 900 1800 2000 on 1.075 volts ran 68 deg max after 15 min of 3D Mark 11 CPU got just as hot though so hoping the 212 does the job


----------



## black06g85

I7 2600k chugging along


----------



## axipher

Well it's looking like my 5770 won't be in by the weekend unless the Newegg tracking is behind.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black06g85*
> 
> I7 2600k chugging along


Are you folding big/hugeadv on that thing?? If not you should be







at 5.2 that 2600k would put up some killer points!!


----------



## csm725

Dibs on black for Birds of prey!


----------



## black06g85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Are you folding big/hugeadv on that thing?? If not you should be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at 5.2 that 2600k would put up some killer points!!


I am doing huge right now, but I'm supposed to be doing bigadv lol.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Dibs on black for Birds of prey!


Dang, you beat me to it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black06g85*
> 
> I am doing huge right now, but I'm supposed to be doing bigadv lol.


Which are you working (6903 or 6904) and what is your TPF? I'm just currious as I'm looking to get a 2600k hopefully next month.


----------



## zodac

Full Auto and Birds of Prey are already being covered...


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black06g85*
> 
> I am doing huge right now, but I'm supposed to be doing bigadv lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> _Full Auto_ and _Birds of Prey_ are already being covered...


Both shot down!


----------



## Jeppzer

I can send him a ATI sticker and he can call it a RAdeon 7999+ GPU and temp for awaz.


----------



## black06g85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Dang, you beat me to it!
> Which are you working (6903 or 6904) and what is your TPF? I'm just currious as I'm looking to get a 2600k hopefully next month.


6904 and tpf is 63 minutes but I forgot I'm on a lower overclock than I usually run, only 5.0 ghz and ram at 1866. once this wu is finished I"m speeding it back up to 5252mhz was stable folding for 6 days straight under windows so should be fine on ubuntu


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black06g85*
> 
> 6904 and tpf is 63 minutes but I forgot I'm on a lower overclock than I usually run, only 5.0 ghz and ram at 1866. once this wu is finished I"m speeding it back up to 5252mhz was stable folding for 6 days straight under windows so should be fine on ubuntu


That's awesome, I've heard great things about those chips, I'm really hoping I can build a new system for one.


----------



## black06g85

they definitely are good little chips. Even stepping up from the 2500k I was running before (that would only do 4.9ghz but that was that chip) This one out the box has been running at least 5.0 out the box. I've gotten it up to 5.5 but my cooling isn't the best so I keep it usually at 5.2 I just had some issues with windows and a hard drive dying over the weekend which is why it's at the lower clock, if you can call it that.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black06g85*
> 
> 6904 and tpf is 63 minutes but I forgot I'm on a lower overclock than I usually run, only 5.0 ghz and ram at 1866. once this wu is finished I"m speeding it back up to 5252mhz was *stable folding for 6 days straight under windows so should be fine on ubuntu*


Don't be too sure, 6903/6904 put a lot more stress on your OC especially RAM but you might be fine, just remember you might have to bump voltage or settle for a lower OC.


----------



## black06g85

At that of ram was still only 1922mhz and rated for 2000 never had an issue. But we shall see. Made it through 25 hours of prime so I would hope it could do this ok


----------



## blabla125

i skipped from page 11 to here







what is folding ?


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blabla125*
> 
> i skipped from page 11 to here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is folding ?


folding @ home essential threads

folding FAQ everything you need to know


----------



## blabla125

yay







im folding with my i5 and my 6950 on the [email protected]


----------



## Jeppzer

Make sure you're doing it for team 37726 in the configuration and you will get your postbit here after 50,000 points.


----------



## blabla125

i am doing it for 37726


----------



## blabla125

Why cant i see how many credits i get for my gpu workload i want to work out my ppd i know how to but the credit thing is unknwon


----------



## Jeppzer

Which program do you use for monitoring?


----------



## blabla125

What do you meen ? i only use folding at home client control


----------



## black06g85

so which folding team am I going on???? about to drop a 6904 over night or early tomorrow morning..... I know someone wants those points lol.


----------



## zodac

Were you ignoring the PM I sent you and SWC? 

One of you *cannot* do -hugeadv.


----------



## black06g85

I was stuck in that 6904 as per my responses. After that drops will be back in regular bigadv's
got that one due to an error (finally figured out what I screwed up). swc's not up and running yet anyway


----------



## zodac

Aye, but I can't add you to a team until that's sorted out. Since I need to remove a couple other Folders.


----------



## black06g85

ok, I'll shoot you a pm after that 6904 drops. should be some time over night tonight


----------



## blabla125

sorry for my ignorance what is a "6904" and bigdvs and hugeadvs i know this isn't the place to ask but im here and i don't like filling forums with lots of threads


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blabla125*
> 
> sorry for my ignorance what is a "6904" and bigdvs and hugeadvs i know this isn't the place to ask but im here and i don't like filling forums with lots of threads


If you are hear and you are asking, I'm assuming you know what folding is. After that, bigadvs are work units that can be worked on high end processors that are worth a lot of points (60,000+) for each work unit. A 6904 is one of the two hugeadvs work units (6903 is the other) refering to the project number of the work unit. These are refered to as hugeadv (huge-advanced) work units because they are worth about 240,000 (6903) and 330,000 (6904) points if completed on time. However, both are soon to become irrelivant, as in January the deadlines will be shortened to the point that only 16 core processors will be able to complete them (at least that is what we are hearing). Depending on your processor, bigadv WUs take about 2-2.5 days to complete while hugadv WUs take about 3.5-4.5 days to complete.


----------



## arvidab

And hugeadv isn't actually a official term, curve_in here at OCN came up with it to easier explain what WUs you're talking about (but that's caused some confusion in numerous posts, many thinking it's a actual flag).


----------



## blabla125

how can i get them







i got a 2500k hope that will be ok


----------



## black06g85

Don't think a 2500k will get that done in time. I'm going to be close to deadline as it is.


----------



## blabla125

and a 6950? if a gpu can do 6904


----------



## black06g85

GPU can;t do a 6904 (that's for a 12 thread machine)


----------



## blabla125

so can i do bigadvs with my i5 if so how ?


----------



## trumpet-205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blabla125*
> 
> so can i do bigadvs with my i5 if so how ?


I don't think you can finish it on time, most likely will be expire before i5 2500K completes it.


----------



## black06g85

yeah think you would need at least 8 threads to get that sucker done fast enough.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trumpet-205*
> 
> I don't think you can finish it on time, most likely will be expire before i5 2500K completes it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black06g85*
> 
> yeah think you would need at least 8 threads to get that sucker done fast enough.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blabla125*
> 
> so can i do bigadvs with my i5 if so how ?


Yes and no. The requirement for bigadv as it is now is a machine with at least 8 cores (threads) but that will change 16th Jan (16 cores minimum). However many X6/2500K is faster than Bloomfields quad which has 8 threads and can meets that bigadv core requirement (normal OC required for all those CPUs really to be comfortable). But one can use Linux and a core script which shows that you have more cores than you actually do, but you'll have to do this in Linux so a VM is the least that it requires.

A [email protected] can easily turn in the bigadv WUs in time, I even ran a few at 3.44 in a VM. For a 2500K the minimum clock seems to be at around 4.5, tho I believe you can go lower but it's not recommended. But setting this up now and if you're just starting folding is maybe a bit late.

6903/6904 (12 core bigadvs) is doable for these but you really need all it can give you, with high OC, fast memory, a native install of Linux and preferable a dedicated rig, for X6 to do 6904 you really need a golden chip that can hit 4.2 folding stable along with faster than stock memory. These WUs put a lot of stress on the memory/IMC and OC in general too.


----------



## black06g85

I"m running at 5.0 ghz and it still took over 4 days to complete one 6904.... too bad I kept getting server rejections for 4 hours apparently..... knocked off a good amount of points


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trumpet-205*
> 
> I don't think you can finish it on time, most likely will be expire before i5 2500K completes it.


I think i'm running one on my cpu. I won't finish? I see my 480's getting a lot more points than my 2500k 5ghz


----------



## black06g85

that looks like a regular smp
and that;'s all I"ve been getting after dropping the 6904


----------



## WonderMutt

For those asking about folding big/hugeadv on a 2500k, it can be done, but it does finish close to deadline (mine finishes with about 6 hours to spare on a 6903 and I can't finish a 6904 before deadline, but I've only gotten one of those in the last 3 months). My OC is at 4.7GHz.. Also, bigadv WUs finish with a couple days to spare, so those are pretty easy for my system. Here is a LINK to the guide I used to set mine up. I have it running in a virtual machine and it works great. If you are only wanting to get bigadv and not hugeadv WUs, when you set up the corefix.sh file, make the cpu count 8 instead of 12 and then you will not get the hugeadv WUs (if you are worried about not finishing in time). Also, the bigadv WUs shouldn't require as high an overclock (should be able to finish in time with a 4.0GHz or higher and folding 24/7), but you won't get as many points. If you have any questions, feel free to post here or PM me, I'd be happy to help get it set up. Hope this clears some things up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> I think i'm running one on my cpu. I won't finish? I see my 480's getting a lot more points than my 2500k 5ghz


You cannot process big/hugeadv WUs in Windows, the programming only works in the Linux folding client. Also, assuming you can complete them in time, the bigadv WUs are worth about 60,000 points, hugeadv WUs are worth about 225,000 - 350,000 points, as they do take a few days to process, the PPD does vary depending on the amount of time it takes your system to process.


----------



## Not A Good Idea

what would one [email protected] and 2 x590s produce? and how does this work?


----------



## zodac

Well, if youv'e got 4 GPUs, you'd only be able to use six of the 2600k threads. You'd probably be looking at 50k points from the GPUs, and another... 25k from the CPU a day?

To set them up, use this client:

http://www.overclock.net/t/739408/fah-gpu-tracker-v2

Remember, set the CPU to six threads (called cores in the client).


----------



## blabla125

i may be getting my hyper 212 evo tommorow so i will oc then do bigadv ,stock with my i5 i am getting 5000 ppd ....


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blabla125*
> 
> i may be getting my hyper 212 evo tommorow so i will oc then do bigadv ,stock with my i5 i am getting 5000 ppd ....


The hyper 212 is an awesome cooler, that's what I have and it it keeps my temps in the mid 60sC at 4.7GHz. For an air cooler, I think that is sweet. As a note though, I have it configured in a push/pull config w/ 2 fans. I ran it stock for a while and the temps were higher, so I would suggest buying 2 matching fans to put on it. I use the CoolerMaster Sickleflow 120s, but I've heard they're not the best, so you could probably find better fans and drop the temps even more than mine has. Good luck and let us know if you need help with the OC!


----------



## blabla125

just installed my hyper 212 + not evo ow well how does the temp change from push +pull to just push ?


----------



## BWG

-2C to 4C by adding a 2nd fan.

Did you guys see him say he is getting the new version of the 212+ called Evo?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> -2C to 4C by adding a 2nd fan.
> 
> Blah blah blah


I also was getting 3-5 C lower temps adding a second fan. This was after the 5 C drop of adding on a Scythe Slipstream 110 CFM.


----------



## blabla125

i said may be getting evo they did not have in stock they were sold out







oh well i got 4.5 stable with 1.35v and booted @ 4.8 ghz with 1.35 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2138758 my stupid board "msi" limited my oc because of the voltage ! here is the evo if you havent seen it http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103099


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blabla125*
> 
> i said may be getting evo they did not have in stock they were sold out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh well i got 4.5 stable with 1.35v and booted @ 4.8 ghz with 1.35 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2138758 my stupid board "msi" limited my oc because of the voltage ! here is the evo if you havent seen it http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103099


The cooler looks the same (can't tell detail, but it looks the same), but the fan looks a lot better than the 212+.


----------



## blabla125

i think the only "real" difference is the base more contact with heat pipes


----------



## breadcrums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I also was getting 3-5 C lower temps adding a second fan. This was after the 5 C drop of adding on a Scythe Slipstream 110 CFM.


how loud are these fans?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breadcrums*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I also was getting 3-5 C lower temps adding a second fan. This was after the 5 C drop of adding on a Scythe Slipstream 110 CFM.
> 
> 
> 
> how loud are these fans?
Click to expand...

They get pretty loud on full speed if you have a mesh on your side panel, but at about 75% they run at a pretty good noise level for the amount of air they can push. I only ever had them at full speed for extreme overclocking.


----------



## blabla125

same as a gpu twin frozr 3 at about 60 - 70 percent thats just pull btw


----------



## zodac

And mega-update bump.


----------



## axipher

Who wants to donate my a graphics and I'll fold for another team









I don't have to pay for electricity


----------



## zodac

You can't Fold for two teams.


----------



## axipher

Aww, well how about my room mate folds for another team...


----------



## zodac

If he's got a different Folding name, and his own account here, then sure.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> If he's got a different Folding name, and his own account here, then sure.


I'll talk to him, although he won't be back till after New Year's


----------



## zodac

Now up to 12.


----------



## Jeppzer




----------



## 0bit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Now up to 12.


What the hell happened?


----------



## zodac

Nothing new; while I was advertising three positions, I knew full well that there were positions that were inactive. Every so often it reaches enough people that I remove them all and update here.


----------



## Nyghtryder_9

I wouldb be interested in joining a team.


----------



## zodac

YgPM.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> YgPM.


that's how Z gets you, don't respond, you and your rig will *NEVER* escape...


----------



## arvidab

^ True story. Got a PM back in June and haven't been able to leave...


----------



## BWG

I left once....


----------



## WonderMutt

Leave? Yeah, can't do it, I think z will delete my account if I leave.


----------



## zodac

Then hunt you down and steal your dog.


----------



## zodac

Down to nine. Looking for Fermis mainly right now.


----------



## Jeppzer

This thread is worthy of a bump.. But, what to bump it with?
Oh I know.


----------



## zodac

Still behind me? Man... it must suck to be that pathetic. Does it?


----------



## zodac

Down to eight.


----------



## Jeppzer

I like being behind................ *ba dum-tish*


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Down to nine. Looking for Fermis mainly right now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Down to eight.


PM sent. Have Fermi, will fold. (have 2500K running smp 4 as well, but unsure if I want to put both GPU and CPU into one team and unsure if you want both the core and the fermi as a package)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *trumpet-205*
> 
> I don't think you can finish it on time, most likely will be expire before i5 2500K completes it.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *black06g85*
> 
> yeah think you would need at least 8 threads to get that sucker done fast enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *blabla125*
> 
> so can i do bigadvs with my i5 if so how ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and no. The requirement for bigadv as it is now is a machine with at least 8 cores (threads) but that will change 16th Jan (16 cores minimum). However many X6/2500K is faster than Bloomfields quad which has 8 threads and can meets that bigadv core requirement (normal OC required for all those CPUs really to be comfortable). But one can use Linux and a core script which shows that you have more cores than you actually do, but you'll have to do this in Linux so a VM is the least that it requires.
> 
> A [email protected] can easily turn in the bigadv WUs in time, I even ran a few at 3.44 in a VM. For a 2500K the minimum clock seems to be at around 4.5, tho I believe you can go lower but it's not recommended. But setting this up now and if you're just starting folding is maybe a bit late.
> 
> 6903/6904 (12 core bigadvs) is doable for these but you really need all it can give you, with high OC, fast memory, a native install of Linux and preferable a dedicated rig, for X6 to do 6904 you really need a golden chip that can hit 4.2 folding stable along with faster than stock memory. These WUs put a lot of stress on the memory/IMC and OC in general too.
Click to expand...

For what it's worth, my i5-2500K @ 4.7 GHz was able to finish each of the -bigadv WUs available on time for bonuses with about 15 minutes to spare in the worst case scenario when using a "16 core hack". This was in early to mid December 2011 and I was testing it out to emulate 16 cores to see if I could make bonuses for the upcoming requirement changes. That's not a large margin of error and it didn't leave my rig with much spare time at all. Furthermore, with the rumors that -bigadv WUs would be changing soon along with the 16 core requirement, I felt that it was better for my PPD to stick to SMP. When I used an 8 core "hack" instead, I was more efficient by quite a bit due to less core load balancing and was finishing the -bigadv WUs with more time to spare, but that becomes moot in January.

In other words, a 2500K can still do it, even after the 16 core requirement, but it's gong to be very tight and it's probably not in your best interest to do it. _More importantly, it was better for the scientists at Stanford for me to stick with SMP_ since there is a shortage of SMP folders and a glut of -bigadv points-hounds crunching -bigadv already.

Lastly, if they change the WUs or make the times tighter, which they implied they may also do, even with a "16 core hack" I wouldn't be able to finish the WUs on time at 4.7 GHz.

With SMP I can still get a good amount of PPD, contribute to projects that are in higher demand, and have plenty of time to game in parallel to my folding or to use my PC for other things.


----------



## zodac

Back down to three, and already talking to two people about reducing that further.


----------



## JoshHuman

Well that was quick


----------



## zodac

I've been working hard to fill the positions since the thread was updated. I was only able to make the changes today though, hence the large drop.

Still, three positions, three PMs dispatched, and I'm 95% sure about one of them.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> I've been working hard to fill the positions since the thread was updated. I was only able to make the changes today though, hence the large drop.
> 
> Still, three positions, three PMs dispatched, and I'm 95% sure about one of them.


u work hard


----------



## zodac

Damn straight. And look how well it worked out.


----------



## zodac

Down to two!


----------



## Jeppzer

...too many.


----------



## zodac

Very confident about signing up an AMD Folder in a day or so; PM out for a Cat2 as well.


----------



## zodac

And then there was one...


----------



## csm725

Impressive


----------



## SS_Patrick

He asked for them all to be filled by the 1st of the year. I told him I could do it

Merry Christmas pod-Zack


----------



## WonderMutt

Nice work, z!







Thanks for finding us a coupld of i7 folders!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SS_Patrick*
> 
> He asked for them all to be filled by the 1st of the year. I told him I could do it
> 
> Merry Christmas pod-Zack


No, you told me I should ask for something else. So I asked to be rid of you so I could do it myself.

And I did.


----------



## zodac

Back up to two; an X6/2500k is needed to temp for The Royal Navy for January.


----------



## WonderMutt

z, you're slipping


----------



## zodac

I know; was out most of the day, so that would probably be why. Tomorrow doesn't look good either.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Back up to two; an X6/2500k is needed to temp for The Royal Navy for January.


I doubt you'd want me folding on two teams at once. (Folding for the "enemy!?")








Someone else with a nicely clocked 2500k should step up!


----------



## Derek1387

I can START folding for someone if needed... check out Sig Rig... let me know if niterested. Been thinking about doing it for a while now. Send me a PM if you want me to get going


----------



## BWG

Have you ever folded? Can you setup linux on your PC? What is your OC on your 2500k?

Derek, the navy could use you for a month or better.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Have you ever folded? Can you setup linux on your PC? What is your OC on your 2500k?
> 
> Derek, the navy could *use* you for a month or better.


Oh, he'll feel so used!









But seriously, Derek, if you are interested in getting set up, here is a LINK to an awesome guide for setting up an overclocked 2500K to fold and pull in max points. I usually recommend downloading VMware version 3.0.0 (any newer version will not work due to core constraints) and running the folding client in that, that way you can keep your Windows install and have to make minimal changes to it. You do have to have an overclock of at least 4.0GHz to really pull a good deal of points, but since you're on OCN, I'm assuming you do. If you have any questions about getting it set up, feel free to PM me, I'm always happy to help people set it up.


----------



## Derek1387

I folded for a very brief time back in college, then sold my PC. My OC on my i5 is 4.6 right now, and im on water, so could go up higher if needed. I guess if needed, i could dual boot Linux... this is my gaming machine as well so...

Let me know what I would need to do to get going to help out!


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> I folded for a very brief time back in college, then sold my PC. My OC on my i5 is 4.6 right now, and im on water, so could go up higher if needed. I guess if needed, i could dual boot Linux... this is my gaming machine as well so...
> Let me know what I would need to do to get going to help out!


Actually, you wouldn't even need to dual boot, you could run Linux in a Virtual Machine and crunch a ton of points! If you go to VMware's website (sorry, I'm at work and can't access the website to give you a link, but google it, you'll find it) and DL the VMware Player version 3.0.0 (any newer version won't work) and then install Ubuntu in the VM and you can get cranking. Here is a LINK to the guide I followed to set up mine and I'm netting about 51K PPD from my 2500K at 4.88GHz (on air!). At 4.7GHz I was netting about 45K by following this guide, so it can really help you pull down some major points.

The best part about that guide is that it walks you through from installing Ubuntu to getting the client up and running and it gives screen shots along the way, so it is really easy to follow. If you need help, feel free to PM me, I'm always happy to help people get set up to fold massive points!









EDIT: Also, if you're wet, why only 4.6??? I'm at 4.88 on air!! The 2500K is an awesome chip, it can take a lot more, especially if wet!! Just ask on here if you need help pushing it up higher.


----------



## Derek1387

WonderMutt, PM sent


----------



## zodac

Bump.


----------



## neurotix

Hey zodac, considering following that Linux VM setup guide when I get my 1090T next week.

I was wondering if you have any guides for configuring Ubuntu to run AMD core_16 units in WINE (in case I want to set up a folding boot natively), OR if there is any specific reason for using VMWare as opposed to Virtualbox (which I normally use for VMs). Thanks!


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Hey zodac, considering following that Linux VM setup guide when I get my 1090T next week.
> 
> I was wondering if you have any guides for configuring Ubuntu to run AMD core_16 units in WINE (in case I want to set up a folding boot natively), OR if there is any specific reason for using VMWare as opposed to Virtualbox (which I normally use for VMs). Thanks!


VMWare 3.0 (and only 3.0) is what's allowing the core "spoof" enough cores to do the -bigadv units in the first place. I'm not sure if your 1090T will be able to get the -bigadv WUs finished on time after the changes are made to -bigadv though. Stanford is changing a great deal of things in the near future, both in terms of minimum cores (16, I think) as well as the deadline times.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> VMWare 3.0 (and only 3.0) is what's allowing the core "spoof" enough cores to do the -bigadv units in the first place. I'm not sure if your 1090T will be able to get the -bigadv WUs finished on time after the changes are made to -bigadv though. Stanford is changing a great deal of things in the near future, both in terms of minimum cores (16, I think) as well as the deadline times.


VMWare 3.0.0 isn't really needed for "spoofing" cores, it's all done in Linux. 3.0.0 of VMWare is needed though to utilize all threads on a 4+core machine (X6. i7 etc.). I believe that VirtualBox doesn't have the core cap in place, it can at least use 12 cores/threads.

A 1090T, especially through a VM, will probably not be able to crank out bigadv after the change, they are however really good SMP folders too and can get easily get 20k in native Linux (3.8 and above). Running _16 in Linux, going through WINE or otherwise is not supported AFAIK.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> VMWare 3.0 (and only 3.0) is what's allowing the core "spoof" enough cores to do the -bigadv units in the first place.


Got it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> VMWare 3.0.0 isn't really needed for "spoofing" cores, it's all done in Linux. 3.0.0 of VMWare is needed though to utilize all threads on a 4+core machine (X6. i7 etc.). I believe that VirtualBox doesn't have the core cap in place, it can at least use 12 cores/threads.
> 
> A 1090T, especially through a VM, will probably not be able to crank out bigadv after the change, they are however really good SMP folders too and can get easily get 20k in native Linux (3.8 and above). Running _16 in Linux, going through WINE or otherwise is not supported AFAIK.


http://linuxforge.net/docs/crunching/fah-virtualbox.php For simplicity/quickness sake, you guys have any experience with this/think it will work?

Thanks both of you for clarifying- I knew I probably wouldn't be able to run bigadv. However, getting 20k PPD folding SMP would be quite nice compared to the 4-5k or so now on this x4 running 3 threads.


----------



## arvidab

I use the VMWare version from the same site. It works great for me. Assuming VMw and Vbox are similarly effective there wouldn't be any difference in performance. The only experience I've got with running a VM and X6 is on my [email protected] and it tops out at 15-16k PPD when it's left alone (driving a 460 folding at the same time though).


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:
Originally Posted by *arvidab* 



Spoiler: I hid my own quote in a spoiler to save space.



Quote:



> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> VMWare 3.0 (and only 3.0) is what's allowing the core "spoof" enough cores to do the -bigadv units in the first place. I'm not sure if your 1090T will be able to get the -bigadv WUs finished on time after the changes are made to -bigadv though. Stanford is changing a great deal of things in the near future, both in terms of minimum cores (16, I think) as well as the deadline times.








> VMWare 3.0.0 isn't really needed for "spoofing" cores, it's all done in Linux. 3.0.0 of VMWare is needed though to utilize all threads on a 4+core machine (X6. i7 etc.). I believe that VirtualBox doesn't have the core cap in place, it can at least use 12 cores/threads.
> 
> A 1090T, especially through a VM, will probably not be able to crank out bigadv after the change, they are however really good SMP folders too and can get easily get 20k in native Linux (3.8 and above). Running _16 in Linux, going through WINE or otherwise is not supported AFAIK.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> I use the VMWare version from the same site. It works great for me. Assuming VMw and Vbox are similarly effective there wouldn't be any difference in performance. The only experience I've got with running a VM and X6 is on my [email protected] and it tops out at 15-16k PPD when it's left alone (driving a 460 folding at the same time though).


Thanks for the clarification. I have used both VMWare and VirtualBox and found that I preferred the hardware compatibility from VMWare but that VirtualBox was a bit more flexible and customizable with how you set your installation up and what formats you use to do so. Both seemed to perform so close to one another on SMP that I couldn't tell the difference. That being said, the performance gains of using the Linux client through the virtual machine were negligible at best for me and I'm doing just as well on the no nonsense "beta" CPU client that runs through a command prompt inside of Windows. (My PC has VT-x support.)

EDIT: VirtualBox allowed me to use 16 cores on my 2500K (which is 4 core) so yes, there didn't appear to be a low core cap in Linux with VirtualBox.

Native Linux, on the other hand, was slightly (but statistically significantly) faster than native Windows or VMs in Windows for me. The issue that I had with native Linux was that I lost the flexibility of being able to game while folding (at low performance) then close out of the game and let the PC go back to full-scale folding. On an absolutely dedicated folding machine, I think that the Linux clients are the way to go but it wasn't worth it to me.

I don't have any experience with folding on an AMD machine, so my PPD amounts would be irrelevant to this discussion.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Native Linux, on the other hand, was slightly (but statistically significantly) faster than native Windows or VMs in Windows for me. The issue that I had with native Linux was that I lost the flexibility of being able to game while folding (at low performance) then close out of the game and let the PC go back to full-scale folding. On an absolutely dedicated folding machine, I think that the Linux clients are the way to go but it wasn't worth it to me.


Makes sense, I would agree with the usability aspect regarding dedicated Linux vs a Windows 7 multi-use/gaming setup. I enjoy the flexibility offered while folding on Windows.

I also have to wonder how well different distros of Linux would do against each other. Until about 5 months ago when I started gaming on my PC a lot more, I ran Crunchbang Statler (Debian Squeeze based) 24/7. Running openbox my system used about 150mb RAM, compared to modern Ubuntu which by default uses 1gb on my machine. I loved Ubuntu back during 9.04 (Jaunty) but every release since has gotten worse and worse with using more resources while doing less, fixing less bugs and dropping support for older hardware entirely...

I have to wonder how PPD would look between Windows 7, Ubuntu 10.10, Ubuntu 11.10 and Debian Squeeze (in VMs), let alone something fully customized for folding beyond my means of operating like Slackware. Perhaps when my 1090T comes in I'll do a comparison between Ubuntu, Crunchbang and Windows 7 and post the results..


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I also have to wonder how well different distros of Linux would do against each other. Until about 5 months ago when I started gaming on my PC a lot more, I ran Crunchbang Statler (Debian Squeeze based) 24/7. Running openbox my system used about 150mb RAM, compared to modern Ubuntu which by default uses 1gb on my machine. I loved Ubuntu back during 9.04 (Jaunty) but every release since has gotten worse and worse with using more resources while doing less, fixing less bugs and dropping support for older hardware entirely...
> 
> I have to wonder how PPD would look between Windows 7, Ubuntu 10.10, Ubuntu 11.10 and Debian Squeeze (in VMs), let alone something fully customized for folding beyond my means of operating like Slackware. Perhaps when my 1090T comes in I'll do a comparison between Ubuntu, Crunchbang and Windows 7 and post the results..


For out of the box distros, Ubuntu 10.10 seems to have the best blend of ease of installation, hardware compatibility, and folding performance. Even a Linux novice can get it up and running easily. There is a low overhead custom kernel console only distro that is supremely good at folding and I can't remember what the name of it was. I believe that it was Gentoo based. You could always compile your own kernel or set up and run a highly customized Arch Linux. I know overclockix was another popular distro and it could be run headless, I think or at the very least from a live cd.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> http://linuxforge.net/docs/crunching/fah-virtualbox.php For simplicity/quickness sake, you guys have any experience with this/think it will work?
> 
> Thanks both of you for clarifying- I knew I probably wouldn't be able to run bigadv. However, getting 20k PPD folding SMP would be quite nice compared to the 4-5k or so now on this x4 running 3 threads.


Oh... LOL! That's the other little console only distro that I was trying to remember the link to. Yes, that worked very well from a virtualbox for me and it was quite efficient.


----------



## zodac

So, I filled the Cat2 position; the last full-time position on my list! :wheee:

Then get a PM from another team looking for another. :doh:


----------



## KOBALT

Bump for a JBC X6 or 2500K folder...


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> For out of the box distros, Ubuntu 10.10 seems to have the best blend of ease of installation, hardware compatibility, and folding performance. Even a Linux novice can get it up and running easily. There is a low overhead custom kernel console only distro that is supremely good at folding and I can't remember what the name of it was. I believe that it was Gentoo based. You could always compile your own kernel or set up and run a highly customized Arch Linux. I know overclockix was another popular distro and it could be run headless, I think or at the very least from a live cd.


For simplicity sake and ease of setup and use (particularly considering the easy graphic card driver setup) Ubuntu is the best there is... having a newbie compile the closed-source fglrx drivers and configure kernel modules (which I've never even done successfully with intermediate knowledge) is asking too much. Ubuntu does that, and the nvidia drivers too, through the Restricted Drivers control panel, which is great. Still, I have to wonder what makes newer (10.04 and later) Ubuntu releases use 1GB ram on my system when I go through and use bum (bootup manager) to disable bluetooth and all extra services except gnome essentials, cron, etc. Especially considering I ran 9.04 from when it was released until about a year ago and it used 200mb in a similar configuration.

I will definitely try that bare bones folding link I posted, and perhaps set up an optimized console only ubuntu folding VM using the alternate install CD and compare those both to Windows 7 native folding.


----------



## JedixJarf

ttt


----------



## BWG

uuu


----------



## ahriman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KOBALT*
> 
> Bump for a JBC X6 or 2500K folder...


What is a "JBC X6?"


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahriman*
> 
> What is a "JBC X6?"


Just Be Cause.

That is the team looking for a phenom II x6 or a 2500k folder.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> So, I filled the Cat2 position; the last full-time position on my list!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then get a PM from another team looking for another.


An editor-bot's job is never done...


----------



## ahriman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReaperWaits*
> 
> Just Be Cause.
> That is the team looking for a phenom II x6 or a 2500k folder.


I have had a passing interest in Folding for a while, _just because_ OCN seems so high on it. I have an x6....

What is required for folding?


----------



## axipher

Well my 9800 GTX+ just started up folding 24/7


----------



## blkhwk20k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahriman*
> 
> I have had a passing interest in Folding for a while, _just because_ OCN seems so high on it. I have an x6....
> What is required for folding?


For the team challenge, at least 20 hours per day folding on the equipment slot you were assigned (GPU, i7, x6/2500k, etc).


----------



## ahriman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkhwk20k*
> 
> For the team challenge, at least 20 hours per day folding on the equipment slot you were assigned (GPU, i7, x6/2500k, etc).


This is my daily rig, would I notice the hit on my CPU? I usually spend an hour or so in the morning, and then a few hours at night on my computer, so I can dedicate quite a few hours per 24. But there are times it will be down, when I need CPU etc. Maybe there is someone I can talk to off-forum?


----------



## hertz9753

bump


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahriman*
> 
> This is my daily rig, would I notice the hit on my CPU? I usually spend an hour or so in the morning, and then a few hours at night on my computer, so I can dedicate quite a few hours per 24. But there are times it will be down, when I need CPU etc. Maybe there is someone I can talk to off-forum?


I would send a PM to zodac if you are intersted. She cooridinates all the TC stuff.


----------



## CTRLurself

Once I get my new desktop stable I *should* be able to fill in as a 9800GX2 or the 450 (my gx2 is better ppd though).


----------



## JoshHuman

Bump, Team 13 is looking for a GTX480, 570, or 580 to fill our open fermi slot.


----------



## finrod

^ Is that fermi slot on Team 13 still open? I would like to dive into TC stuff if it is.


----------



## zodac

'tis. PM incoming.


----------



## arvidab

Bumpedi!

Laundromatic's looking for a 2600K to join our awesome team.


----------



## arvidab

Double-Bumpedi!


----------



## csm725

Join csm as we take over the universe!
(Laundromatic 2600k)


----------



## robwadeson

Hey guys, I'm looking for a team, which one should I join?


----------



## zodac

PM on the way.


----------



## no_safe_HAVEN

bump for i7-2 2600k for Laundromatic. PMed ya z.


----------



## zodac

Another bump.


----------



## [T]yphoon

i can fold with my Fermi


----------



## zodac

PM sent.


----------



## zodac

Down to three needed; all 2600ks.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

i have one, but no way i could fold 20 hours a day


----------



## Nemesis158

what about a 2*7*00k? im building a folding rig with one....


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> what about a 2*7*00k? im building a folding rig with one....


Perfectly fine, the 2700k is exactly same as a 2600k just 100mhz higher stock clock.


----------



## zodac

Indeed; 2700k also counts.


----------



## CTRLurself

I have a 2600k going 24/7 in my HTPC @4.7 on a linux VM. It's about 29k PPD on normal SMP WUs with corehack to a 12 core.


----------



## zodac

Ok, PM incoming.


----------



## 0bit

2600Ks can still do hugeadv?
Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0bit*
> 
> 2600Ks can still do hugeadv?
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


For the time being, Stanford still has not changed the big/hugeadv WUs.


----------



## zodac

Bump.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Bump.


You need to keep the cattle under control man, stop letting poachers steal them away


----------



## *the_beast*

Moo?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **the_beast**
> 
> Moo?


More like lack of Moo, the farmer is failing at keeping livestock levels at proper levels.


----------



## XPD541

Bump. We need a hugeadv folder!!!!


----------



## BWG

Can I jump from i7-2 to i7-1?

inb4 No!


----------



## zodac

Only if Florida_Dan moved to i7-2 (and stopped doing -hugeadv WUs), or you moved to another team.


----------



## kremtok

Hey zodac - You have an X6; want to be Infinity's temporary folder?


----------



## zodac

Not in the slightest.


----------



## kremtok

Well, there was no reason not to ask.

Anyone else who's available to fill that slot, we could really use your help!


----------



## Timbojones

Wish i could join but my GTX 470 is probably not enough :\


----------



## robbo2

Of course it is! Slammers is looking for a fermi folder and a 470 does an excellent job. http://www.overclock.net/t/830235/slammers


----------



## Timbojones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Not in the slightest.


Zodac how are you getting almost 6mil points folding in feb on that system or both of them? Or have you got alot?


----------



## arvidab

HPCS...


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timbojones*
> 
> Zodac how are you getting almost 6mil points folding in feb on that system or both of them? Or have you got alot?


Zodac is abusing clouds and making folding rain.


----------



## BWG

Bump


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Bump


Double bump


----------



## $ilent

Power Rangers is in need of a 25600k/X56 folder as Crispy's PSU has died









anyone wanna take position of the elusive *********** ranger?


----------



## robbo2

Show some love and buy him a PSU for valentines day


----------



## BWG

Let me see if I can get a 2500k for you. I have a guy who has been folding one on and off. Let me see if he can fill it. I am pretty confident I can because 3 2500k guys expressed interest in my Lanboy Club. See link in sig and PM them directly if you like. The last 2 pages show them expressing interest.


----------



## $ilent

cheers BWG, yeah if you pointed them in my direction if they do want to start that would be appreciated!


----------



## BWG

Hi


----------



## BWG

Bump


----------



## BWG

bump


----------



## zodac

And then there was one.


----------



## BWG

1 is the loneliest number

It will be filled very soon.


----------



## $ilent

bump for folders!


----------



## zodac

Actually, it might already be filled... need the captain to get back to me on that.


----------



## BWG

Any updates on the spot you think is filled? Looks like more will need filled again soon.


----------



## BWG

This spot is OPEN! Who wants it?


----------



## Desert Rat

Laundromatic is looking for a dedicated and serious 24/7 Fermi folder, preferably a GTX 580. We have some really cool guys on our team that like helping out while having fun. PM BWG and myself if you want to join our team or have any questions. Everyone is welcome(No Canadians)!


----------



## BWG

Fixed and adding!


----------



## BWG

Back to 3!


----------



## csm725

+1 for a Laundro Fermi.


----------



## PhuriousGeorge

I've got my sig rig available (i7 2600, HD 6870) and two other machines that are no longer used for anything at the moment that can crunch away if needed. Been awhile since I've folded. Will have to go through the documentation to set them all up this evening.

Will have to get the stats on the other two machines. I can't remember. =/


----------



## BWG

Can you provide your clock speeds on both, and PPD figures if available?

csm, it is in the OP. 3!


----------



## csm725

Need a Laundro Fermi first and foremost.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Need a Laundro Fermi first and foremost.


For asking so nicely, you should get first dibs, for asking twice though, you get last pick now...


----------



## csm725

There's no pick.
We are the only team that needs a Fermi folder.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> There's no pick.
> We are the only team that needs a Fermi folder.


Thanks for pointing that out for me.

We just won't give you one until the other two team's positions are filled then


----------



## csm725

"We"
You're a weakling you know.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> "We"
> You're a weakling you know.


Weakling by Canadian standards, maybe, but I challenge you to a polar dip.


----------



## csm725

Why would I polar dip with you? Foolish Canadian.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Why would I polar dip with you? Foolish Canadian.


To prove you're not weaker than I, or you could back away from the challenge, I don't like winning by default, but it's still a win I guess


----------



## csm725

We can polar dip if we also do a bomb detonation competition...


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> We can polar dip if we also do a bomb detonation competition...


Deal, and if we tie, we need a third-party to decide the tie-breaker.

Define this bomb-detonation competition though:
- most unique trigger
- biggest explosion
- most radiation
- most power per volume
- loudest
- quietest
- least suspicious casing
- most colorful
- size of resulting mushroom cloud
- combination of all of the above


----------



## csm725

- most unique trigger (out of 500 pts)
- biggest explosion (m^2 radius)
- most radiation (amounts of deformed children in 10 yrs)
- most power per volume (Joules of the blast)
- loudest (dB)
*- quietest - stupid idea, LOUD FTW*
*- least suspicious casing - stupid idea, CONSPICUOUS FTW*
- most colorful - out of colors of rainbow
- size of resulting mushroom cloud - in m^2
- combination of all of the above - ploopy

All the above * FAH points.

The one with highest score wins.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> - most unique trigger (out of 500 pts)
> - biggest explosion (m^2 radius)
> - most radiation (amounts of deformed children in 10 yrs)
> - most power per volume (Joules of the blast)
> - loudest (dB)
> *- quietest - stupid idea, LOUD FTW*
> *- least suspicious casing - stupid idea, CONSPICUOUS FTW*
> - most colorful - out of colors of rainbow
> - size of resulting mushroom cloud - in m^2
> - combination of all of the above - ploopy
> 
> All the above * FAH points.
> 
> The one with highest score wins.


@ Derick, can I borrow your 4p rig please

If not, well we are guaranteed to need a tie-breaker, so people starting giving us ideas...


----------



## csm725

A game of TF2?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> A game of TF2?


Hard to do that with only two people, unless we become team captains...


----------



## BWG

bump.......


----------



## csm725

Laundro has a tentative yes on a Fermi. I just don't want to speak to soon, but I am sure that the person who I'm talking to will be ours.


----------



## BWG

Well, look at you!


----------



## IXcrispyXI

2500k and a 570 ready for the TC what ever is needed most


----------



## arvidab

You got a better PSU this time around?


----------



## IXcrispyXI

just a little better this time around


----------



## BWG

Clean off the cpu heatsink, and then you can fold again.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Clean off the cpu heatsink, and then you can fold again.


when that psu arrives that you sent me







also send some alcohol wipes and i will clean it for you


----------



## csm725

BWG I think we have a Fermi...








Not 100% but still, if you find one, give it to JBC.


----------



## Jeppzer

Still in Beta is looking for a fermi.


----------



## BWG

Bump


----------



## BWG

6 now! I really need some people to say YES!!!

Maybe I am paying for the times I said No!


----------



## crystalhand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> 6 now! I really need some people to say YES!!!
> 
> Maybe I am paying for the times I said No!


You dont say no all that often.... O wait yes you do!


----------



## hertz9753

YES!!


----------



## BWG

Spots are disappearing! 4


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Spots are disappearing! 4


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Spots are disappearing! 4


Looks like you are finding people after all


----------



## zodac

Yeah... I've added no-one new recently, so don't think those two can be taken off just yet.


----------



## BWG

I took Laundro off because they have a folder and have a new one lined up.

Read your PM box and add the fermi for Just Be Cause.

I also am sending Kevdog over to the IT Crew to fill their vacancy. You will get a PM on that in a few. After that, down to 3!

There WILL be 0 by the end of today. Everyone will have a fighting chance this month because of.........?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> I took Laundro off because they have a folder and have a new one lined up.
> 
> Read your PM box and add the fermi for Just Be Cause.
> 
> I also am sending Kevdog over to the IT Crew to fill their vacancy. You will get a PM on that in a few. After that, down to 3!
> 
> There WILL be 0 by the end of today. Everyone will have a fighting chance this month *because of.........?*


Because Z is no longer responsible for filling spots...


----------



## zodac

I've heard about this "Folder" for Laundromatic for some time. Since nothing's come of it, I'd leave it in the OP.


----------



## Desert Rat

The slacker that we are getting for Fermi will start soon. Then we will have the 2 biggest trolls in OCN for sure.


----------



## csm725

And I'm proud.


----------



## BWG

I am in the loop with said folder, and I have an update on his status as of today. Should be a few days to as long as a week before it is official, but the spot is filled one way or another.

Down to 3!


----------



## zodac

Leave it in the OP anyway, so there's a record that the position is empty. Until I get a passkey added, it's not filled.


----------



## juano

Well I don't know what to think, because they technically don't need one as the position isn't empty and I'm going to take it when I'm good and ready. But then again I do enjoy watching zodac pulling rank on BWG,


----------



## zodac

Cat2 position at 5-Bits filled; down to 3.


----------



## BWG

I changed the OP after we got the passkey like you told me to do. Now you want me to wait on you to add the person and passkey to the stats? Gosh, that takes and eternity! (2 minutes in this case)


----------



## zodac

The passkey for Laundromatic? I *don't* have that.

And besides, when did I ever say I'd stick to one way of doing things? If I wanna change my mind about something, I will, then inform people.


----------



## juano

Go zodac!



Oh btw not to interrupt you fighting, but laundro should not have any changes made right now. They have somebody folding on Fermi, they just can't reach him and aren't all that pleased with his performance so when I'm ready in a few days I'm going to replace him, but don't remove him and make them have no Fermi until I can replace him.


----------



## BWG

Well, besides not having juano's passkey to remove the Laudromatic spot that is filled already...... zodac has PM's for the other 2 vacant spots. In my eyes the number is officially zero pending zodacs doom tactics.


----------



## crystalhand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Cat2 position at _5-Bits_ filled; down to 3.


I did not know we needed anyone :O?


----------



## zodac

Down to 1 listed, though we might have an empty 2500k/X6 position soon too...


----------



## csm725

1 listed, but let's count that as zero...


----------



## BWG

I have a reserve that is almost ready to take that potential vacant 2500k/X6 spot as a dedi.


----------



## BWG

Fluffy Pink Ninja's will need a temp X6/2500k for April and possibly May.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Fluffy Pink Ninja's will need a temp i5/2500k for April and possibly *May*.











That's rich.


----------



## BWG

Nope, it falls after April, but before June.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Nope, it falls after April, but before June.


It's also CC month, so there's no TC in May, and there are no replacements needed for May's TC since _there is no May TC!_


----------



## BWG

Stop ruining me having the last post on all threads on the first page of this section.


----------



## zodac

Not gonna happen BWG.


----------



## shlunky

My sig rig is folding 24/7 atm.
I should add this week a GPU dedi folder with the following in it;
GTS 450
GT 240
9800GT
GTX 260

Once that is up I will probably lighten up the sig rig a little. I can make it a 2500k folder OR a Fermi folder with the 2 GTX 560 ti's.
If you need the spots, I don't mind. Personally I am not too worried about it, just thought I would offer to help if it is needed/wanted.

Thanks!
§


----------



## BWG

I just saw this, but I have a guy waiting for that 2500k spot. I see you are at 4.2Ghz. Can you overclock to 4.7 GHz or higher?

Your 450 may be able to fill a spot here soon.


----------



## BWG

bump and have some vacancies to add


----------



## WonderMutt

Another bump to keep things interesting...


----------



## Jeppzer

Everytime I look at this thread the number needed increases.







BWG.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Everytime I look at this thread the number needed increases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWG.


What happened to the reserves?


----------



## BWG

Honestly, they got bored waiting and moved onto something else, or they changed their mind, or they are not responding, or they are from Canada!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Honestly, they got bored waiting and moved onto something else, or they changed their mind, or they are not responding, or they are *from Canada!*


Just like a fine woman, if you don't put a ring on her finger, she'll walk away and find someone better


----------



## BWG

I am working on that, but do not tell Patsy.

Some of these old folks who were on standby are responding. The number should shrink soon.


----------



## Jeppzer

It increased again.


----------



## axipher




----------



## BWG

Axi, pm me you addy.

Jeppzer, indeed.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Axi, pm me you addy.
> 
> Jeppzer, indeed.


U Haz PM

(Internet speak for "You have a PM in your inbox")


----------



## rctrucker

What if I disable some of my cores and only allow the VM to access 8!

I'm pretty sure that is fair.


----------



## BWG

Sorry buddy, won't work.


----------



## shlunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> I just saw this, but I have a guy waiting for that 2500k spot. I see you are at 4.2Ghz. Can you overclock to 4.7 GHz or higher?
> Your 450 may be able to fill a spot here soon.


Sorry I am just responding. It has been absouletly crazy here with every person in my family sick. Even the 4 month old has RSV









I am sure I can get it to 4.7, but I will have to wait until tomorrow evening before I can verify that. The OC I have on it now was just a quick 5 second OC which was only so I wasn't folding at stock clocks lol.
I will post back here to let you know.

Thanks
§


----------



## JoshHuman

I may need a cat2 folder, I'll keep you updated Greggers.


----------



## BWG

Yep, let me know. I am on a recruiting spree.


----------



## BWG

Bump for better, more awesome people!


----------



## Jeppzer

You called?


----------



## BWG

bump

I have some people, but won't get to workin on this more until tonight. I still need more!


----------



## CTRLurself

I just got an [email protected] (17k ppd in windows SMP right now, planning to port it into a linux VM though) and a 9800GX2 (12.8k ppd total) online. Should have a 450GTS coming online soon too. Any of those help out?


----------



## sn0w

I'll be working on getting my 2500k to 4.7 this weekend(hopefully) - its baseball season and both boys are playing - but its on my list! Get back to you guys when its complete


----------



## BWG

PM'd both of you.


----------



## jackofhearts495

If you think my rig would be any good for folding, I'd be happy to help. Never folded before, though


----------



## juano

The 2500k will be great for folding, the 6950 not so much so probably best to just fold the 2500k only. Want to start right now? I can get you set up pretty quickly and we just started a foldathon an hour ago which is 48 hours where we fold as much as we can.


----------



## jackofhearts495

haha I'd love to start right now, but I'm in school for another hour. I'll send you a PM when I get a sec. Thanks for the quick help!


----------



## juano

No problem and we can just thread crap this thread, all it is now is a running tally of how bad of a job BWG is doing.

Here's what you'll want to do. We are going to be using a Virtual Machine of Linux (VM). A VM will give the folding work a more direct access to your CPU because Linux is a less bloated and overall better OS for folding with none of the downsides of a native Linux OS, it runs just like any other folding program would. This is the guide for a Linux VM that I use and recommend, it's very easy to follow. First you will want to go into your BIOS and enable virtualization, this should be in the advanced tab of your BIOS under "CPU configuration" it will be called "Intel Virtualization Technology" and look similar to this, switch that to enable and then press F10 to save the change and exit. Then you just follow the guide as normal until you get to the web configuration part of the guide. At this point we want to make a few changes from the "base set of options" shown on the screenshot in the guide. Right click and open my screenshot at the bottom of this post in a new tab to see full size the settings appropriate for you. You want those exact settings except for putting in your own folding name and passkey, leave the primary DNS I blacked out to it's default. Once you have those settings and hit submit your VM will reboot and then start folding. To monitor it's progress the monitoring program HFM is recommended, to set it up to monitor your VM follow step 7 of the guide but just replace the log folder address with the one shown in your VM window.

As I mentioned it's probably best to just not fold on the GPU unfortunately. That's because the work units that the AMD GPUs fold use up a significant amount of CPU resources which then in turn slow down your CPU's folding. For example you might expect around 20K points per day (PPD) out of the 2500k at 4.8GHz but with the AMD GPU folding the CPU would be knocked down to around 12K while the GPU folds 9-10K so it's just not worth the extra power consumption and heat produced for such a small gain in my opinion.

If you are wondering this is how you sign up to have your folding info displayed under your username. Here is the link to the foldathon that just started and runs for the next 48 hours which you can sign up for here, and I would appreciate if you would put my username as your referrer.

Let me know if you run into any trouble or need any more help getting things set up.


----------



## BWG

Thank you for your kind words juano







It has been such a pleasure to have you back.


----------



## jackofhearts495

I keep getting this error when I try to run my VM:



I got the VM (VMWare-FAH-1.6.1.7z) from the first link in the guide you showed me.


----------



## juano

Hmm normally it will let you still start it up and you can change that later, but we can change it now. Instead of double clicking on Linux64_fah right click on it and then edit VM, then under processors turn it down to 4. Did you enable virtualization in your BIOS/UEFI?


----------



## jackofhearts495

Ah, thanks. Fixed it in settings.

Should I download "VMware Tools for Linux - version 8.8.2"? It's prompted me at least twice to do so.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackofhearts495*
> 
> I keep getting this error when I try to run my VM:
> 
> 
> 
> I got the VM (VMWare-FAH-1.6.1.7z) from the first link in the guide you showed me.


You need to use VMWare Player 3.0. I believe you're probably using 4.0 which only supports up to 4 cores.

Or there is a setting somewhere to make VMWare think you have more than 4 actual cores.


----------



## jackofhearts495

...no idea what I'm doing now that I've got the VM set up.









*EDIT:* Err nvm, lemme play around with this.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackofhearts495*
> 
> Ah, thanks. Fixed it in settings.
> Should I download "VMware Tools for Linux - version 8.8.2"? It's prompted me at least twice to do so.


I have both downloaded it and not downloaded it, and the only difference I saw was it makes the VM screen window more aware of when you mean to be mousing over it, instead of having to like alt tab or alt ctrl or whatever in and out of it. You won't ever have to actually interact with the VM though so I'd just not DL it and then go into the VM ware preferences and tell it to not remind you and not check for updates.

axi is right you do as far as I know need to have exactly 3.0.0 of VMware. 4.0 might work but I can't be sure yet, I'm going to test it soon... ish.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackofhearts495*
> 
> ...no idea what I'm doing now that I've got the VM set up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT:* Err nvm, lemme play around with this.


You're folding







Did you type in the IP address listed in your VMware window and set up the client as per my picture? If so then set up HFM to monitor it and then sign up for the foldathon with me as the referrer (all those foldathon and HFM links are in my previous post) and then you're good to go.


----------



## jackofhearts495

Yep, I set up the config as per your screenshot. CPU usage is definitely 100% haha... luckily it stays nice and frosty at 42C









How can I be sure the folding I'm doing is, er, going to the right place/team?


----------



## juano

If you put 37726 as the team then that is us here at OCN. I forgot to mention that you should get a passkey and put that into your client (via the web configuration same as before, make sure that all the settings are still the same as my picture especially the reboot on submit, then submit with your new passkey). Other than that you should be good to go, after you have completed your first WU which you will know by HFM's ETA and this site has updated (every 3 hours) you can check your progress there by searching for your username on the left. Other than that just make sure that you've signed up for the foldathon with me as the referrer and then rest assured that I, I mean you, will be getting the credit you should be. It takes 10 SMP (CPU) work units completed on a passkey before it gets bonus points though, so your HFM will be telling you your points per day with bonus points but your first 10 WUs on the EOC stats page will be without bonus points so they will be much smaller.


----------



## BWG

Axi, he is. He edited the VMX file and put 8 cores in there, but only has 4 cores. The guide was made for a 2600k rather than a 2500k.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Axi, he is. He edited the VMX file and put 8 cores in there, but only has 4 cores. The guide was made for a 2600k rather than a 2500k.


I've never seen it not boot set to 8 cores on a 4 core CPU though, what I've seen is that it would just fold like crap, but he would've changed it to 4 before starting folding anyway. Either way I fixed it, all hail me.


----------



## BWG

VM Ware won't boot, and it gives that error every time you set it up with more physical cores/threads than you have. I think you may be confusing the smp flag with this. -smp 8 will run on a 4 core, but exactly as you describe, crappy. Maybe you did the opposite too. You put 4 cores in VM Ware on an 8 core cpu?


----------



## juano

Might've been VM player I was thinking of then...

Actually no I'm sure I've run this guide on my old 2500k (lol so old, that was like 3 CPUs ago) to run bigadv back in the day before bigadv8 was borked. I'm right you're wrong until proven otherwise. Am I folding for Laundro yet?


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> axi is right you do as far as I know need to have exactly 3.0.0 of VMware. 4.0 might work but I can't be sure yet, I'm going to test it soon... ish.


V3.0.0 is only needed for 5-8 cores to be utilized fully, and even then you can't choose it from the GUI window of VMware. On a 2500K the latest version is fine (was running that a few days ago), might even be better optimized but probably not a significant amount.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Might've been VM player I was thinking of then...
> 
> Actually no I'm sure I've run this guide on my old 2500k (lol so old, that was like 3 CPUs ago) to run bigadv back in the day before bigadv8 was borked. I'm right you're wrong until proven otherwise. Am I folding for Laundro yet?


Your name shows up on the live TC stat at least, fellow Laundroer.


----------



## CTRLurself

Or you could be a boss and use VirtualBox which is also free, and allows you to virtualize up to 24 cores per VM no questions asked. Also the program loads up faster, and personally I get better boot speeds from it as well.


----------



## BWG

juano folding for Laundromatic was so 2 hours ago!


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> Or you could be a boss and use VirtualBox which is also free, and allows you to virtualize up to 24 cores per VM no questions asked. Also the program loads up faster, and personally I get better boot speeds from it as well.


24 cores per guest OS, cool. I thought it was just 16 for the commonly available version. How about the efficiency between the two if you just have to use up to 8 cores?


----------



## jackofhearts495

Question -- should I expect a significant increase in bandwidth use as a result of 24/7 folding? My brother's convinced that I will, and Comcast has already yelled at us once for sucking up too much data.


----------



## CTRLurself

I see a little better boot speeds on VB over VMware. Folding performance I didn't notice any significant difference at all. However, never virtualize more cores than you actually have. On a 2600k virtualize 8 cores and do the core hack if you can still make 12-core bigadv deadlines - do NOT just virtualize 12 cores because that will destroy performace similar to folding SMP8 on a quad-core.

The real benefit to VB is you can update it. All versions support 24 cores, not just 1 specific version (like all the people still running VMPlayer 3.0 which has known security flaws) to be able to virtualize 8 cores.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackofhearts495*
> 
> Question -- should I expect a significant increase in bandwidth use as a result of 24/7 folding? My brother's convinced that I will, and Comcast has already yelled at us once for sucking up too much data.


No you won't, maybe 20-50 MB a day depending on how fast you complete them. Only connects when it's downloaded a WU and uploading a completed one.


----------



## juano

Would VB be compatible with an image like this one, so just plug and play?


----------



## CTRLurself

.vmx files are only compatible with VMware programs.

You could open it up, and export it to an *.ova or *.ovf format, then open it in VirtualBox no problem. All my VMs have been exported from VMware (back when I used to use it) to the Open Virtualization Format, then opened in VirtualBox without issue.


----------



## juano

That sounds suspiciously like work. You got an easy peasy way of accomplishing that? You might also need to sell me the benefits of VB while your at it, any big benefits other than higher than 8 core support?


----------



## CTRLurself

You can update the software without ruining your virtual machine. That alone should be enough.

Better control over virtualized hardware. Virtual machines with more than 8 vCPUs. You can virtualize more RAM than you actually has. Pretty GPU virtualization in my experience - haven't found a good benchmark to prove this though.


----------



## BWG

Juano like refreshing the vacancy thread so other teams do not have excuses for losing to Laundromatic


----------



## juano

Meh I'm glad that laundro is doing well and we'll do even better next month, but people will be losing to _me_. I'm matching the PPD of first in D1 of fermi already and I haven't even overclocked yet.

You got a easy way of transferring a VMX to something that is compatible with VB CTRL?


----------



## JQuantum

Hey BWG, I won't be able to take the 2500k spot the build and I will most likely stay stock speeds anyways unless I do something drastic to it. Sighs, I kinda want to sell my main and built an i5 folder and a daily i5.


----------



## CTRLurself

There is an export function in VMware Workstation (I'm pretty sure there's one in VMware Player too). It'll walk you through exporting an existing VM into a new format.

Also, I'm pretty sure this will cover any questions you have about the export: http://www.vmware.com/support/developer/ovf/ovf10/ovftool_10_userguide.pdf


----------



## BWG

4

Need 580 fermi cards and 4.7GHz + 2500k's or 4.1GHz+ X6's in a perfect world.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> 4
> 
> Need *580 fermi cards* and 4.7GHz + 2500k's or 4.1GHz+ X6's in a perfect world.


----------



## BWG

Awwww, I am so touched by your slight hint of man-love.


----------



## jackofhearts495

My keen powers of perception are picking up subtle hints of tension between the two of you.


----------



## BWG

I like juano. I kept asking about him when he vanished. Now that he has returned, I kind of remember why I missed him. Your detection chip is off just slightly. It is pure sarcasm, but he will come in and sarcastically state otherwise.


----------



## jackofhearts495

Damn. It's tough to discern between passive-aggression and dark sarcasm over the internet.


----------



## BWG

Indeed it is. Hopefully this threads recent popularity is going to make the list shrink even more.

Still need some 580's or something oc'd well, and heavily oc'd 2500k's or X6's.


----------



## axipher

With a PPD of 25k on regular SMP, a highly clocked 8150 would be at the top of Div 2 and halfway up Div 1.

I switched mine over to having the bigadv flag now as well so I'll report back some new PPD numbers soon.


----------



## BWG

I want to see it run native Linux on 6900/6901/6903/6904.

Wait, what is this thread for again?


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> 4
> 
> Need 580 fermi cards and 4.7GHz + 2500k's or 4.1GHz+ X6's in a perfect world.


Native Linux dedi rigs with 2133mhz ram... In a perfect world...


----------



## BWG

Yes, ishi understands, but that makes it harder for your team to win.


----------



## jackofhearts495

Well I'm making a new rig this summer, around $2000-2500 budget (including a CPU/GPU loop). I'd like the best hardware I can get for the money, but I may as well keep folding in mind.

What should I be looking at? I figure the WC'ing stuff (plus carbon fiber, other mod supplies, etc.) will be about $600.


----------



## juano

I would probably look for a z77 motherboard a 3770k and two 680s for your budget. Another option would be the 3820k x79 and a single 680


----------



## BWG

Guys, start a new thread.

Or

Let's take the discussion over here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1210700/the-folders-lounge-join-the-march-foldathon-win-prizes

I love discussing this stuff, but I think we better jump back on topic before zodac comes. Personally, I like these discussions because it keeps bumping this thread


----------



## jackofhearts495

I was hoping for a single-GPU setup to keep the cost of waterblocks down. If the 690 isn't out by then I may just go with a single 680 and bide my time.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Yes, ishi understands, but that makes it harder for your team to win.


If it there was no competition you might as well hand PPDP the trophy every month...

Competition makes things, how do you say, spicy!


----------



## jackofhearts495

*sigh*... looks like I'll be out for awhile. I must have corrupted something when I tried an overclock, as I can't get into Windows now. I blue screen a few seconds into the Windows logo every time. I've tried resetting the BIOS (both with the button + by removing the CMOS battery), switching around where my keyboard plugs in (it's given me trouble in the past), checking my water flow, reinstalling the graphics card, flashing & updating the BIOS, Startup Repair, etc.

I'll give it 15 more minutes... maybe I'll find a solution.


----------



## CTRLurself

Uninstall and reinstall your graphics driver.


----------



## jackofhearts495

Couldn't get to Windows, not even in safe mode









I ended up reformating... only took about 6 minutes haha. I was overdue for my bi-monthly reformat anyway.


----------



## phazer11

So uh what's needed in the graphics category and who for? I should be able to spare my GTX 460 and with Win 8 I think I have a bit more headroom for OC currently it's at 800/1600/1800 I'm fairly confident I can get 850/1700/2000 o 850/1700/1800. Of course I'd rather use linux on my desktop for folding but I'm unsure of a way to soft OC my card in linux (especially arch linux)

I would say I'd could do the 2500k but I need it to make myself some money so I can get a pair of identical EVGA cards (I have like $110 through EVGA for something or other anyways ight as well fold except for the ends of the month when quota is met and Chimp Challenge) when I upgrade otherwise I'll be stuck in a similar predicament as the one I'm in (EVGA doesn't carry, nor anywhere else I look my 768mb version of the 460)


----------



## BWG

Did you say 2500k?

I need that cpu asap! YGPM


----------



## juano

An overclocked 460 will meet the amount of points for 10 EVGA bucks if you leave it folding 24/7. Will probably do it at 800MHz too but would certainly do it at 850MHz. That way you could have the 2500k to fold for the TC.


----------



## BWG

I got more points out of my 460 SE than I did my 460's. I had the SE clocked at 1040 and could only hit about 975 and 925 on my 2 460's. I got about 200 PPD more on the SE. It was a pretty sick card. All 3 were cooled with heatsinks/fan VRM's and MCW80's.


----------



## juano

940MHz folding stable on air here on my 460. NBD









I'm glad we're keeping this thread on topic now.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> So uh what's needed in the graphics category and who for? I should be able to spare my GTX 460 and with Win 8 I think I have a bit more headroom for OC currently it's at 800/1600/1800 I'm fairly confident I can get 850/1700/2000 o 850/1700/1800. Of course I'd rather use linux on my desktop for folding but I'm unsure of a way to soft OC my card in linux (especially arch linux)
> 
> I would say I'd could do the 2500k but I need it to make myself some money so I can get a pair of identical EVGA cards (I have like $110 through EVGA for something or other anyways ight as well fold except for the ends of the month when quota is met and Chimp Challenge) when I upgrade otherwise I'll be stuck in a similar predicament as the one I'm in (EVGA doesn't carry, nor anywhere else I look my 768mb version of the 460)


I have 3 Evga GTX 460 768mb.


----------



## BWG

I am passing you back tonight with about 75k.


----------



## juano

Oh sheesh y'all we've got a brag off. i7 2700k, i7 2600k i7 920, GTX580, GTX460, GTX260c216 and three various dual core machines.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> I am passing you back tonight with about 75k.


Okay.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Oh sheesh y'all we've got a brag off. i7 2700k, i7 2600k i7 920, GTX580, GTX460, GTX260c216 and three various dual core machines.


That was not bragging, he wanted an Evga GTX 460 768mb and I have 3. I call it recruiting.


----------



## axipher

Any thoughts on a Bulldozer category?

At 64k PPD on a 6904, the FX-8150 plays with the i7-1 category if my math is correct.


----------



## csm725

Your math sucks. My i7-1 rig gets 85k PPD on a 6904.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Your math sucks. My i7-1 rig gets 85k PPD on a 6904.


I forgot to check update time









It hadn't taken today in to consideration yet...

Still be close though.


----------



## csm725

The point is though that FX8150 is not even close to being able to beat 2600ks.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> The point is though that FX8150 is not even close to being able to beat 2600ks.


Close is a very vague word to use









I'm sure I could juice a little more PPD out of this baby with 5 GHz stable...

Someone also gave me a tip that the Linux kernel can be re-compiled with optimizations for Bulldozer. They are going to help me out and we can see if that makes a difference.

I'm just stubborn and want to get as much out of this little CPU as I can


----------



## csm725

I commend you for that, I am curious in seeing BD's absolute max.








My point remains that an 8150 would not be able to beat a 2600k in the i7-1 cat.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> I commend you for that, I am curious in seeing BD's absolute max.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point remains that an 8150 would not be able to beat a 2600k in the i7-1 cat.


I'm gonna keep trying, and my land lord just texted me asking why the electricity bill was so high for the last 3 months... An extra $50 a month mysteriously appeared on the bill









We will see what the 8150 is capable of, mine shall be sacrificed in the name of science.

But 1 AM here, gotta be up in 5 hours for work, good night csm, or morning, or whatever it is way over there.


----------



## csm725

Night axi, and it's 7 AM


----------



## robbo2

BD has a sweet IMC so speed up that ram to 2133+ and it will save you a minute or two, and it's 3:22 PM


----------



## BWG

This ^ and do native linux. I want you to push this thing the best you can. It is not too bad for being in a VM. You have 4 days to plan it all out now.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Night axi, and it's 7 AM


Good morning, it's 8:50 AM now, that was the longest 2 hours ever








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> BD has a sweet IMC so speed up that ram to 2133+ and it will save you a minute or two, and it's 3:22 PM


From previous attempts (pre-water cooling), this RAM didn't like going above 1930 MHz at stock timings, even with voltage bump to 1.65 V. I'll most likely have to loosen the timings a bit, but I know absolutely nothing about memory overclocking.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> This ^ and do native linux. I want you to push this thing the best you can. It is not too bad for being in a VM. You have 4 days to plan it all out now.


Well I'm in an email thread with the guy who made that 400 MB dedicated VMWare folding client and he's going to re-compile the kernel for me with the BD optimization in GCC 4.6, but I still will need to figure out how to get the corehack to work with it. Any Linux gurus that can help me with that?

The alternative is in face going to a full Ubuntu install, with the optimized kernel.

I still think there's a possibility of fitting the 8XXX Bulldozers in the TC somewhere.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was not bragging, he wanted an Evga GTX 460 768mb and I have 3. I call it recruiting.


Yeah I do need a GTX 460 768 but all of my money is with EVGA for now which is where I've been saving it; I guess I'll just need to keep saving and wait for prices to drop on the 500 series and hopefully buy one with EVGA buck and the other without.

...Recruiting?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> This ^ and do native linux. I want you to push this thing the best you can. It is not too bad for being in a VM. You have 4 days to plan it all out now.


I'm working on my rig 2500k should be done soon I hope if I can ever get the damn bootloader working. Otherwise I'm pulling my hair and using my VM from when I folded for PPD Police.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> I'm working on my rig 2500k should be done soon I hope if I can ever get the damn bootloader working. Otherwise I'm pulling my hair and using my VM from *when I folded for PPD Police*.


you folded for PPDP?


----------



## phazer11

Yeah lemme see my record, from march to may I believe.


----------



## BWG

I wish I could fix that issue for you, but I have no idea.

Back to 6. Need a temp i7-1 hugeadv for JedixJarf and his team is losing their fermi folder.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

I can Fermi fold. (That sounds weird







)
I have two different passkeys, as well. One of them hasn't been used yet either.


----------



## Jeppzer

Moar girls in the TC!


----------



## BWG

No!

SS_Patrick stepped into the fermi spot with his 580. He is out from his 2 day ago retirement.


----------



## Jeppzer

Masculinist


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Ukay. Well whenever y'all need me yell at me again. Last time I was slow to act, partly because I derp a lot, and partly because my HDD had died and I hadn't set up anything yet.
I'm back to folding, though.


----------



## BWG

Show me what you can do and I will consider putting you somewhere. I want to see you hit 20/7 folding or better first.


----------



## JoshHuman

Team 13 still needs a cat2 folder...


----------



## BWG

Probably turned into yes?


----------



## juano

How did you just get a folder but go from 4 to 6 needed?


----------



## BWG

Things happen fast in China Town. Technically 4 to 6 to 5 to 6 in less than 10 minutes.


----------



## Hatchet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> How did you just get a folder but go from 4 to 6 needed?


My team is falling apart


----------



## phazer11

One came from PPD Police I believe their Fermi Folder just quit.

On another note lol has anyone else been having to turn their GPU's off folding to get anything done? My laptop's being hit murderously with the WU's it's been getting since late January.


----------



## Jeppzer

Good for you, us and everyone sick!


----------



## BWG

No it's not. We will get it straight. You are only down 1 right now.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Show me what you can do and I will consider putting you somewhere. I want to see you hit 20/7 folding or better first.


I was folding for all of the fold-a-thon; never stopped. Today I ended up with 19k+ points.


----------



## BWG

Good job, keep it going. What PPD did your 580 avg?

Edit: 19k is off. 560ti's are beating you. Tweak it. Post in the [email protected] section and get some help getting up to over 23k PPD.


----------



## phazer11

BWG I'm setting up my VM again since It doesn't appear anyone wants to help setup the native client. I suppose I could go Ubuntu but then I'd basically be out my Desktop's 460's points as the overhead for Wine is killer.

@BWG again: how would posting in the folding forum help them more than the graphics forum? I realize both come to the same areas but idk jc.


----------



## BWG

Phazer, if you have a 2nd hardrive you can skip the bootloader and select your boot device from the bios. I am going to bed now. See you all tomorrow. More recruiting.


----------



## phazer11

Oh no I'm past that the display keeps flickering can't get anything done. Night BWG

http://www.overclock.net/t/1232003/arch-linux-grub-legacy-installation-issues#post_16765722 For anyone interested.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> Yeah lemme see my record, from march to may I believe.


Ahhk, cool mate, i only joined about september i think


----------



## phazer11

How much of a difference is bigadv in VM vs native linux? I remember getting 35-42k PPD in my VM with my GPU running in Windows. If it's a signifigant increase I might do it to help the team but I do need the EVGA money my GTX would contribute as my laptop can't get enough PPD by itself (Only 12-20k PPD for laptop cpu+gpu combined)


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> How much of a difference is bigadv in VM vs native linux? I remember getting 35-42k PPD in my VM with my GPU running in Windows. If it's a signifigant increase I might do it to help the team but I do need the EVGA money my GTX would contribute as my laptop can't get enough PPD by itself (Only 12-20k PPD for laptop cpu+gpu combined)


@ 4.8ghz on my 2500k with 2133mhz ram i get 56k ppd in native Linux


----------



## phazer11

Dang I guess there goes that extra 10 bucks... Although maybe they'll understand.. and Windows 8 does seem faster by a bit.

Whose team am I going to?


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

BWG, whenver you get back, I did get 23k for the day. I just wasn't sure if it was going to get to it or not so I said 19k+.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> Dang I guess there goes that extra 10 bucks... Although maybe they'll understand.. and Windows 8 does seem faster by a bit.
> 
> Whose team am I going to?


that 56k is on a 6903, on a 6904 i get 64k and on a 6901 i get about 42-44k


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> Dang I guess there goes that extra 10 bucks... Although maybe they'll understand.. and Windows 8 does seem faster by a bit.
> 
> Whose team am I going to?


You are joining Lutro0 and The Big Bang Theorists. You should be the missing key to them becoming a solid contender for the title.

Batgirl... maybe. Let me think about it.


----------



## BWG

bump

I will have these filled by the end of the month, I promise! I have my kids this weekend, so I will jump on it hardcore on Monday.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Would VB be compatible with an image like this one, so just plug and play?


Hrrm, juano. Here's what you'd need (if you switch to Vbox, which I see no real reason for an 8core): http://linuxforge.net/docs/crunching/fah-virtualbox.php
Or use the native version and install like a normal distro in Vbox.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> This ^ and do native linux. I want you to push this thing the best you can. It is not too bad for being in a VM. You have 4 days to plan it all out now.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm in an email thread with the guy who made that 400 MB dedicated VMWare folding client and he's going to re-compile the kernel for me with the BD optimization in GCC 4.6, but I still will need to figure out how to get the corehack to work with it. Any Linux gurus that can help me with that?
> 
> The alternative is in face going to a full Ubuntu install, with the optimized kernel.
> 
> I still think there's a possibility of fitting the 8XXX Bulldozers in the TC somewhere.
Click to expand...

Is this the build you're gonna use: http://www.linuxforge.net/docs/crunching/fah-vmware.php?
Use Tear's core hack from here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1202235/hpcs-folding-setup-guide

What I see is that it may be slightly faster than a 2500K, I'm at 1:14 with mine @4.9 in native Ubuntu on the 6904, so perhaps in the X6/2500K cat. I'd love to see what a 4 module Bulldozer can actually do in native Linux too. If you get this set up, PM me if you wanna bench a '04.


----------



## $ilent

Power Rangers is in need of a 2600k folder to take over our none bigbigadv slot! All I ask is that your willing to fold near enough 24/7 and would also enjoy a chit chat in our team thread as our thread isnt nearly as chatty as I wish it were


----------



## JoshHuman

No longer need a cat2 folder...


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Would VB be compatible with an image like this one, so just plug and play?
> 
> 
> 
> Hrrm, juano. Here's what you'd need (if you switch to Vbox, which I see no real reason for an 8core): http://linuxforge.net/docs/crunching/fah-virtualbox.php
> Or use the native version and install like a normal distro in Vbox.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> This ^ and do native linux. I want you to push this thing the best you can. It is not too bad for being in a VM. You have 4 days to plan it all out now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I'm in an email thread with the guy who made that 400 MB dedicated VMWare folding client and he's going to re-compile the kernel for me with the BD optimization in GCC 4.6, but I still will need to figure out how to get the corehack to work with it. Any Linux gurus that can help me with that?
> 
> The alternative is in face going to a full Ubuntu install, with the optimized kernel.
> 
> I still think there's a possibility of fitting the 8XXX Bulldozers in the TC somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this the build you're gonna use: http://www.linuxforge.net/docs/crunching/fah-vmware.php?
> Use Tear's core hack from here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1202235/hpcs-folding-setup-guide
> 
> What I see is that it may be slightly faster than a 2500K, I'm at 1:14 with mine @4.9 in native Ubuntu on the 6904, so perhaps in the X6/2500K cat. I'd love to see what a 4 module Bulldozer can actually do in native Linux too. If you get this set up, PM me if you wanna bench a '04.
Click to expand...

I was using that one, but now I'm using a Ubuntu VM with 16-core hack.

I will probably switch it to a dedicated Ubuntu install after this 6903. I was going to last night right after the 6904 completed, but things came up and I wasn't near my machine and it ended up getting a 6903, so I don't feel like doing anything that might break it now.

64k PPD on a 6904 and currently getting 59k PPD on a 6903.


----------



## krisco65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Power Rangers is in need of a 2600k folder to take over our none bigbigadv slot! All I ask is that your willing to fold near enough 24/7 and would also enjoy a chit chat in our team thread as our thread isnt nearly as chatty as I wish it were


Im your man. I currently have a 2600k at 4.9ghz folding 24/7 in a virtual machine using linux. I get anywhere from 30k-40k PPD out of it. Send me a PM


----------



## juano

Krisco gets my seal of approval for helping me win a keyboard.


----------



## krisco65

Haha


----------



## kremtok

Looks like three teams need a Fermi Folder. Once I get my GTX 580 up and running in a few days, I'll gladly join one of the open teams.

Who wants me?


----------



## csm725

PPD Police may. PM mach1.


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krisco65*
> 
> Haha


You have been assigned to Power Rangers. I have PM'd you all the info you will need.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Looks like three teams need a Fermi Folder. Once I get my GTX 580 up and running in a few days, I'll gladly join one of the open teams.
> Who wants me?


Get it up and running and report back with your numbers. I am opening a PM with you right now.


----------



## BWG

Team Captains:

I have PM'd every person who posted in the monthly FAT thread. Have any of you found people for your vacant positions? I have been recruiting really hard for the past 2 weeks. I need some help.


----------



## sstnt

No new leads yet for a Cat 2 folder for Misfits. Still looking, but we have backup options for now.


----------



## OverClocker55

nvm














My dad won't let me fold during the day time cause it ''lags'' our internet which isn't true.. I can only fold about 12 hours


----------



## kremtok

There is some concern that if I fold for two teams, I'm violating the rule that one person may only fold in one category. What's the management's thoughts on this?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> There is some concern that if I fold for two teams, I'm violating the rule that one person may only fold in one category. What's the management's thoughts on this?


From my understanding you can temporarily fold in more than one spot on your own team but you cannot fold on more than one team.


----------



## BWG

AMD GPU for Team 13 Filled by Ryncrash.

Need more. Lot's of hopefuls with no passkeys yet though.


----------



## Krosh

hello, i have been speaking to a few members about joining a team and they pointed me in this direction









quick bit about me -

Started folding yesterday, I have and plan to fold for most of the day say 21/7

My RIG is just below









I have my FAH is set up on a basic know how but DO want to fold at high levels

Edit: juano has just gave me a tweaking lesson for my FAH client for better results and has made my PPD jump up by 2k







thanks man


----------



## onestack

I am likely interested and can fold 20/7 - 24/7, i haven't updated my sig quite yet but I am running fx-8150 @ 4.6-4.7 and a gtx 570, let me know my options and if anyone wants me. I have been folding a while now just not for a team.

I also have a bone stock 960t with a 560ti available as well


----------



## hertz9753

What's up with non 24/7 folders?


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krosh*
> 
> hello, i have been speaking to a few members about joining a team and they pointed me in this direction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quick bit about me -
> Started folding yesterday, I have and plan to fold for most of the day say 21/7
> My RIG is just below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have my FAH is set up on a basic know how but DO want to fold at high levels
> Edit: juano has just gave me a tweaking lesson for my FAH client for better results and has made my PPD jump up by 2k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks man


I don't have a spot open for any of your hardware, but I will keep you in mind.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onestack*
> 
> I am likely interested and can fold 20/7 - 24/7, i haven't updated my sig quite yet but I am running fx-8150 @ 4.6-4.7 and a gtx 570, let me know my options and if anyone wants me. I have been folding a while now just not for a team.
> I also have a bone stock 960t with a 560ti available as well


I can use your 570 or 960t. I will PM you in a bit.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> What's up with non 24/7 folders?


I am not sure.


----------



## Krosh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> I don't have a spot open for any of your hardware, but I will keep you in mind.


how do i know what sort of folder i am?

• Fermi Folder ?
• Temp X6/2500k ?
• i7-2 Folder No hugeadv ?
• Cat2 Folder ?

and are there any other sorts of folders? i ask so i can look out for a role call that would fit my hardware.


----------



## zodac

Why do I still own this thread?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Why do I still own this thread?


Why are you still Editor? BWG does all the work


----------



## zodac

While that's true for lesser people, it doesn't apply to me. Because I'm awesome.

Remember that.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> While that's true for lesser people, it doesn't apply to me. Because I'm awesome.
> 
> Remember that.


Remember what?


----------



## zodac

This is why you were kicked off your team.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> This is why you were kicked off your team.


Kicked off is definitely what happened...


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krosh*
> 
> how do i know what sort of folder i am?
> • Fermi Folder ?
> • Temp X6/2500k ?
> • i7-2 Folder No hugeadv ?
> • Cat2 Folder ?
> and are there any other sorts of folders? i ask so i can look out for a role call that would fit my hardware.


This thread tells you what hardware is eligible. Only your AMD GPU is eligible per your sig rig. Technically, your FX may be allowed in too as it is a 4 core CPU (Cat2).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Why do I still own this thread?


Because, you never told me to take over threads. Would you like for me too?


----------



## zodac

I already dumped it.


----------



## axipher

My FX-8150 is actually a *4-core* processor, just with two integer _clusters_ per core. So does that mean I can fold in Cat2 if I keep hugeadv folding to a minimum


----------



## BWG

No, but you can fold laundry


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> No, but you can fold laundry


Nah, I have room mates that do my laundry for me.


----------



## Krosh

Thanks for the info BWG, but would it help if i could OC my FX higher than it is now for the reason of joining a team ?

Also while i'm here i would like to say thanks to the forum members for the amazing amount of help i've had trying to understand FAH and overclocking.

Cheer Cheer for you all.


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krosh*
> 
> Thanks for the info BWG, but would it help if i could OC my FX higher than it is now for the reason of joining a team ?
> Also while i'm here i would like to say thanks to the forum members for the amazing amount of help i've had trying to understand FAH and overclocking.
> Cheer Cheer for you all.


Yes, in fact....

OC it good! Let me know what those chips can do.

You better get a better cooler though. Stock one is not gonna cut it.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krosh*
> 
> Thanks for the info BWG, but would it help if i could OC my FX higher than it is now for the reason of joining a team ?
> 
> Also while i'm here i would like to say thanks to the forum members for the amazing amount of help i've had trying to understand FAH and overclocking.
> 
> Cheer Cheer for you all.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, in fact....
> 
> OC it good! Let me know what those chips can do.
> 
> You better get a better cooler though. Stock one is not gonna cut it.
Click to expand...

FX chips absolutely love water, or just staying at low temps in general. It's crazy the amount of extra voltage you need as the heat increases with a bad cooler, kind of ironic really.


----------



## Krosh

Cooling wont be a problem as (I hope) as i've just bought a H70 twin fan off of a fellow OCN member. But what sort of OC am i looking to achieve from my chip?


----------



## BWG

Honestly, as high as it permits just so I can see the PPD. Your chip is currently not allowed in this competition, but I may be considering allowing FX chips in when I can see more PPD totals. I am likely making a thread for FX chips here soon so I can gather PPD data on them.

I am recruiting today guys. I have a few of these vacant spots filled already, unofficially (meaning no passkey sent to zodac yet, but I have it). I have to make a tough decision. I cannot continue to wait on teams who request 580's. I need to fill the spots. For example, I can avoid throwing 460's and standard 560's in vacant fermi spots, but if people have a 470, 480, 560ti, or a 570; I am filling the spots with them. So, be warned. Find your 580's now, or someone is getting put in that could be lower than a 580.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Honestly, as high as it permits just so I can see the PPD. Your chip is currently not allowed in this competition, but I may be considering allowing FX chips in when I can see more PPD totals. I am likely making a thread for FX chips here soon so I can gather PPD data on them.
> 
> I am recruiting today guys. I have a few of these vacant spots filled already, unofficially (meaning no passkey sent to zodac yet, but I have it). I have to make a tough decision. I cannot continue to wait on teams who request 580's. I need to fill the spots. For example, I can avoid throwing 460's and standard 560's in vacant fermi spots, but if people have a 470, 480, 560ti, or a 570; I am filling the spots with them. So, be warned. Find your 580's now, or someone is getting put in that could be lower than a 580.


Great job so far man.

Also if you start that thread soon let me know. I know for a fact hugeadv will only be possible on 4.6+ GHz 8-core. But I'm willing to help test BD for you. If I'm not mistaken there's a way to "benchmark" FAH performance is there not?

I would be all up for trying my processor in 2M/4C, 3M/6C, and 4M/8C in a native Ubuntu install that I will be putting on tomorrow after my 6904 drops tomorrow morning at 4 AM EST.

Just PM me the thread in case I don't see it.

Also I think it's a little sad that teams are only requesting 580's. I understand it's a competition, but you the other categories differ as well. I agree with you pushing for the teams to find high performing members and if they can't, then they should go to you for replacements and at that point, beggers can't be choosers".

I've been looking lately though and as a new member, getting in to folding isn't quite as obvious since it isn't pushed on the main page too much or in new members section. The TC competition gets even less recognition. Seems that it's up to the Foldathons to pull new folders in and hopefully keep them.


----------



## Amann

Hey guys I just got into folding and let me just say Im already hooked and dont even know what Im doing







FOlding away on the FAH GPU Tracker V2. Aaron_Mann is my donor name, I have my farm in the making.. Im folding on my i7 950 and 560 ti at the moment about 20-24 hrs a day and waiting on my SB-E build in the mail







As soon as it gets here Im setting it up, getting a good OC and folding, and then to the next build till I get 3-4 pc's running am I in the right direction fellas?


----------



## Desert Rat

Quote:


> I am recruiting today guys. I have a few of these vacant spots filled already, unofficially (meaning no passkey sent to zodac yet, but I have it). I have to make a tough decision. I cannot continue to wait on teams who request 580's. I need to fill the spots. For example, I can avoid throwing 460's and standard 560's in vacant fermi spots, but if people have a 470, 480, 560ti, or a 570; I am filling the spots with them. So, be warned. Find your 580's now, or someone is getting put in that could be lower than a 580.


It is Laudromatics fault for raising the bar so high for other teams. They just cant keep us with us and need all the help they cant get. It is not our intention to make people quit TC after losing all hope and dreams of winning. Just remember guys, you can still have fun while been in last place in tier 1 or tier 2.


----------



## steelrain33

hey desert rat weren't you on one of the original folding teams.


----------



## Desert Rat

I been part of Laudromatic since it was created. To be honest Im not sure which teams are the original teams.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat*
> 
> It is Laudromatics fault for raising the bar so high for other teams. They just cant keep us with us and need all the help they cant get. It is not our intention to make people quit TC after losing all hope and dreams of winning. Just remember guys, you can still have fun while been in last place in tier 1 or tier 2.


+1


----------



## zodac

Good God, what did you do?!


----------



## bigkahuna360

A little bit in like 2 months or so I may be able to fold about 20 hours a day with an i7 960 @ 4GHz if I can find a cheap PSU (not quality) and Noctua NH-D14 for it.


----------



## axipher

Is it just me, or is this one of the highest number of folder needed in a while?


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Is it just me, or is this one of the highest number of folder needed in a while?


A lot more then I used to see. Are teams set equal in numbers? Or is it by the hardware?


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> i7-2 Folder (No hugeadv)


bigadv the same thing?

AXI, this is the highest I have seen it.


----------



## bigkahuna360

I just noticed that all these spots were temporary. What happens when we are no longer needed?


----------



## BWG

The list is shrinking already, but it is rather large. I have been working on it since 8 AM this morning and it is now 4:10 PM. No lunch, maybe 10 minutes of break time total. I am really frustrated with it to be honest.

i7 spots are filled. rctrucker, hugeadv is kind of like a metaphor we use for large bigadv projects 6903/6904. i7-1 can corehack and fold those 2 projects while i7-2 is not allowed to corehack, but can fold the standard bigadv projects 6900/6901 on it's 8 cores/threads. Have you changed your mind on joining a team?

bigkahuna, if you prove yourself as a temp, you will have no problem filling a perm spot on a team in the near future. Temp spots are requested when people have hardware issues. They can be short term or long term. Sometimes they lead to perm positions too.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Well looks like I'm out. Later guys.


----------



## WonderMutt

BWG, I just wanted to thank you for finding us an i7-2 folder, I look forward to seeing what kubed can do!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Well looks like I'm out. Later guys.


kahuna, why are you out??


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> i7-2 Folder (No hugeadv)
> 
> 
> 
> bigadv the same thing?
> 
> AXI, this is the highest I have seen it.
Click to expand...

If I recall, hugeadv is bigadv , but for 12+ cores


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> The list is shrinking already, but it is rather large. I have been working on it since 8 AM this morning and it is now 4:10 PM. No lunch, maybe 10 minutes of break time total. I am really frustrated with it to be honest.
> 
> i7 spots are filled. rctrucker, hugeadv is kind of like a metaphor we use for large bigadv projects 6903/6904. i7-1 can corehack and fold those 2 projects while i7-2 is not allowed to corehack, but can fold the standard bigadv projects 6900/6901 on it's 8 cores/threads. Have you changed your mind on joining a team?


Well, it was never up to my mind, as I fold most of the time as it is. It has always been up to my wallet, because I can't dedicate my only GPU 20hrs a day, on maybe 4 out of 7 days I would fold 20hrs, but the rest I wouldn't be able to.

As for the CPU, there just isn't a spot for it yet, but I am able to fold the CPU 24/7, only scaling back CPU usage on the linux VM to 80% while I use my computer.

Did you miss my GTX570 for sale on the forums







, the HX850 is there now too.


----------



## WonderMutt

rctrucker, what are you folding on to be able to reach the top 200 after only 2 months of folding!!??







Your stats are AWESOME!!


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> rctrucker, what are you folding on to be able to reach the top 200 after only 2 months of folding!!??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your stats are AWESOME!!


I7-3930k @ 4522 24/7 "hugeadvs"

GTX570 @ 850

For a while I had 3 570s at 850.

GTX460 @ 800 ish, in my GF's comp, but only for FATs

O, and did I mention the help from HPCS? Started on those around the second week of March, which doubled my PPD. Soon to end in less than a month tho, so I will be back down to the 150-200k ppd range.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Great job so far man.
> 
> Also if you start that thread soon let me know. I know for a fact hugeadv will only be possible on 4.6+ GHz 8-core. But I'm willing to help test BD for you. *If I'm not mistaken there's a way to "benchmark" FAH performance is there not?*
> 
> I would be all up for trying my processor in 2M/4C, 3M/6C, and 4M/8C in a native Ubuntu install that I will be putting on tomorrow after my 6904 drops tomorrow morning at 4 AM EST.
> 
> Just PM me the thread in case I don't see it.


There is a way of benchmarking FAH, but you have to had the WU downloaded and saved a couple of files while it was running. I've done this with a few regular GPUs, SMPs and the majority of current BA.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> BWG, I just wanted to thank you for finding us an i7-2 folder, I look forward to seeing what kubed can do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Well looks like I'm out. Later guys.
> 
> 
> 
> kahuna, why are you out??
Click to expand...

Sorry for the late response. I said I was out because all the i7 spots were taken lol. I can't ever be done with folding.









EDIT: I still don't know how to add the FAH symbol under my trader rating


----------



## BWG

https://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=overclock+folding+team+tag


----------



## $ilent

Power Rangers no longer in need of any folder, front page needs updating









BWG Seron was asking about joining a team, he has 2600k. I asked him to post in here, not sure if he has but might be worth sending him a message if you need one.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Sorry for the late response. I said I was out because all the i7 spots were taken lol. I can't ever be done with folding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I still don't know how to add the FAH symbol under my trader rating


http://www.overclock.net/t/1164344/apply-for-your-ocn-folding-postbit-here/0_50
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=overclock+folding+team+tag


Was that what you were looking for BWG? tsk tsk, not reading the stickies.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Thanks guys! For some reason nobody was able to show me how to in the folding (essentials?) thread, but thats okay.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I7-3930k @ 4522 24/7 "hugeadvs"
> GTX570 @ 850
> For a while I had 3 570s at 850.
> GTX460 @ 800 ish, in my GF's comp, but only for FATs
> O, and did I mention the help from HPCS? Started on those around the second week of March, which doubled my PPD. Soon to end in less than a month tho, so I will be back down to the 150-200k ppd range.


Very nice, sir! How many HP clients do you have running? I have 25 going, plus my 2600k (hugeadv), 2500k(hugeadv), 2 GTX460s and a few old computers and I'm producing nowhere near the output you are! Just had to tell you, I'm jelly of your production.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Sorry for the late response. I said I was out because all the i7 spots were taken lol. I can't ever be done with folding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I still don't know how to add the FAH symbol under my trader rating


Just keep your eyes open, more slots are always opening up! Glad to hear you'll never be done with folding, even if you're not in the TC, we need all the folders we can get around here!


----------



## BWG

He has a stock cooler on his i5 and does not like to fold his 570 because of the coil whine. I would get that rig folding the i5 when you can upgrade the heatsink. It would be nice and quiet if you find the right cooler and fans. AP-15's look great, work great, and are very quiet. Yate Loons work awesome if you are on a budget. Get that i5 up and you can take a spot with that!

Maybe a processor swap? Do you have better cooling on your i7?


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Very nice, sir! How many HP clients do you have running? I have 25 going, plus my 2600k (hugeadv), 2500k(hugeadv), 2 GTX460s and a few old computers and I'm producing nowhere near the output you are! Just had to tell you, I'm jelly of your production.
> Just keep your eyes open, more slots are always opening up! Glad to hear you'll never be done with folding, even if you're not in the TC, we need all the folders we can get around here!


I seem to have a love for anything but 80xx WUs on my GPU, so I will start to fall of here quickly. I'm not sure how many clients are running now, work has been to busy to monitoring them, I'm sure a lot of them have been reboot and are idle.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> He has a stock cooler on his i5 and does not like to fold his 570 because of the coil whine. I would get that rig folding the i5 when you can upgrade the heatsink. It would be nice and quiet if you find the right cooler and fans. AP-15's look great, work great, and are very quiet. Yate Loons work awesome if you are on a budget. Get that i5 up and you can take a spot with that!
> 
> Maybe a processor swap? Do you have better cooling on your i7?


My current WC setup is what cooled my i7 but when I get my other comp up and running I'll pick up a corsair H100 for it. The i5 will also be under water and AP-15s are so hard to come by and if you do find them they're around $15-$20. :/

But until then I need to make some money and prepare for my MCAs. (Geometry A/B to Trigonometry is very hard) Then endless i7 folding fun


----------



## Jeppzer

Fermiiiiiiii


----------



## BWG

Recruiting update:

I have a plethora of 2500k folders who want to join, but only 1 or 2 can do hugeadv.

I also have 10 open PM discussions going on with fermi owners, but only 2 active right now.

I have sent PM's to team 37726 folders ranked 1-144 over the past week who had hardware eligible to join TC, even if their were no vacancies. I am trying to build a list of ready reserve folders either willing to join full time, or temp when someone does down due to hardware issues.

I want to remind Team Captains that any help they can provide in recruiting people to fill positions on their teams would be helpful.


----------



## jetpak12

I have a Q9550 and I just bought a 1090T. I plan on setting up one or the other as a 24/7 folder, whichever is needed. If everything goes as planned, I should be able to have them set up before May.









Send me a PM if any of this can help.


----------



## BWG

I will PM you about some of the details. Thank you for your interest!


----------



## zodac

Thread updated and taken back. I'll send out some PMs to try and fill the empty positions by June.


----------



## zodac

Back to this again... found 1, lost 2. :/


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> I have a Q9550 and I just bought a 1090T. I plan on setting up one or the other as a 24/7 folder, whichever is needed. If everything goes as planned, I should be able to have them set up before May.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send me a PM if any of this can help.


Yay!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Yay!
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I just read your sig. " An H100 is not consider watercooling. It's an over-hyped cooler that performs on par with an NH-D14 at the cost of noise."

Isn't that what liquid cooling is supposed to do? Less noise.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I just read your sig. " An H100 is not consider watercooling. It's an over-hyped cooler that performs on par with an NH-D14 at the cost of noise."
> Isn't that what liquid cooling is supposed to do? Less noise.


H100 is way louder than an NH-D14 to get equivalent cooling.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Yay!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


The Q9550 got recruited for Fluffy Pink Ninjas.









Thanks faMine.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> The Q9550 got recruited for Fluffy Pink Ninjas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks faMine.


Good stuff! Can't wait to see you compete in CAT2


----------



## ElementR

Can I fold for 2 teams? If so I have a 2600k that I fold 24/7 on, I would be willing to help another team.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Thread updated and taken back. I'll send out some PMs to try and fill the empty positions by June.


What happened here, I feel as if I missed something... And PM inbound.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Thread updated and taken back. I'll send out some PMs to try and fill the empty positions by June.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened here, I feel as if I missed something... And PM inbound.
Click to expand...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1247328/leave-of-absence-folding-editor/0_20

That happened. :/


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Thread updated and taken back. I'll send out some PMs to try and fill the empty positions by June.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened here, I feel as if I missed something... And PM inbound.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1247328/leave-of-absence-folding-editor/0_20
> 
> That happened. :/
Click to expand...

Oh









I should really start looking past the New Posts and Unanswered posts pages as some of these don't quite make it there all the time for me.


----------



## Hatchet

Bump!

Join up everyone! Its quite addicting.


----------



## faMine

Join the cause and bring your game face

This is mine:


----------



## arvidab

This is mine:









Got hooked up with folding my 6970 in June last year, now I can't stop...


----------



## juano

<- This is my war face.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> <- This is my war face.


meow


----------



## BWG

TC Needs You NOW!


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> TC Needs You NOW!


This^


----------



## BWG

Elite Folders Making Research Happen Daily. Be a part of something good and have some fun. Teams are in need of some aggressive folders. Do you think you have what it takes to be an elite folder?

Don't just read this, find a 24/7 folder and recruit them. I will track recruits and give you lot's of


----------



## juano

Does this mean that I'm an elite folder? That awesomeness might balance out the shame of not being an elite recruiter.


----------



## zodac

No, we need elite ones to replace you disappointments...


----------



## juano

But I beat 18 people in my category though, and we only are looking for 13 replacements?

Go go creative reasoning, you mighty morhpin' zodac logic uh!


----------



## zodac

You cheated though.


----------



## juano

Well of course I did, but I did so better than 18 others. I thought that would've pleased you.


----------



## Jeppzer




----------



## BWG




----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Well of course I did, but I did so better than 18 others. I thought that would've pleased you.


No, z only likes cheating when it is her doing it!


----------



## BWG




----------



## WonderMutt

Bump...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*










Sorry for the Off Topic post(s)...

Hey, BWG, can you update the first page to show all the hardware that is now accepted for the Cat-2? I've PMed a few folders with GTX460s, GTX465s and GTX560 (non-ti)s but I'm having no luck finding a replacement for Full Auto's Cat-2 spot and I would like people to be able to see if they have one of those, we are looking for them! Thanks, sir!!!

Also, if you could get us a recruiting script, that would be awesome, I'm PMing people left and right, but I never know just what to say...


----------



## King Who Dat

bumping this up.

anyone with a Phenom II X 4, Gtx 460/465 or 560 that's interested in joining the TC, please shoot me a pm.


----------



## WonderMutt

Hey z,

Both of Full Auto's slots are filled (nVidia and Wildcard), so you can pull our team off the list. We'll probably have to revisit this around mid July when kubed decides if he is going to stay on as our i7-2 or jump into the nVidia slot, but we'll cross that bridge when we get to it. Thanks!


----------



## zodac

I need to update the OP, I know. But there are a lot of people in the process of signing up/moving/being added to the stats, so I'll wait until that's done before cleaning things up.


----------



## CTRLurself

Can I flash my 470 with a 465 BIOS and use that to compete? It's basically the same card and I think that would get me a god-like OC capability.


----------



## zodac

Would it get lower PPD than a normal GTX 470 then?


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Would it get lower PPD than a normal GTX 470 then?


It would effectively be a first-gen 465 with the black PCB. The black PCB 465s were 470's with some shaders disabled, but you could flash a 470 BIOS onto one and get a 470 for the cost of a 465.

You're willingly turning off cores of the GPU so you can OC the remaining ones even higher. It would produce less PPD than a 470 at stock (because it has fewer shader cores), but it would likely OC better than an actual 465 because the GPU onboard binned high enough to be sold as a better card.


----------



## zodac

OP updated. Mainly Fermi/Kepler Folders needed. :O


----------



## WonderMutt

Removed post, waiting on update from team before I speak...


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Removed post, waiting on update from team before I speak...


Good luck!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Removed post, waiting on update from team before I speak...


I saw the original post - controversial...


----------



## WonderMutt

yeah, z, I'll PM you to discuss this...


----------



## BWG

Bump


----------



## ElementR

I have a 2600k folding 24/7 if I can fold for 2 teams.


----------



## zodac

Nope.


----------



## axipher

I have a spare Nvidia that could fold. The 7300 GS supports folding right?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Nope.


----------



## BWG

Hmm, let's see here...









Who should get this 670 I recruited...?

I am recruiting today in case you have not noticed me spam the kepler and fermi clubs already while also Pm'ing the active EOC folders from position 200 on (I already did 1-200 in February and March).

I'm just trying to help when I can.


----------



## Jeppzer

Me.


----------



## Derek1387

i7 2600k at 4.6 and a 670... who needs someone


----------



## BWG

I'll get the details on him for you z ^

YGPM


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> I'll get the details on him for you z ^
> 
> YGPM


Y u work, u no editor no mo?


----------



## BWG

I just want to help because I'm capable of doing a small amount, just not all of it. I did not want to quit, it was just the right decision for me. I would spend every ounce of free time on TC. I am timeblocking Wednesdays out while my girlfriend is at bible study to help the best I can.


----------



## WonderMutt

Right on, I just thought I've give you a bit of hell.









We're glad to have you around to keep z in line!


----------



## BWG

I think the silent treatment from zodac is enough.


----------



## Erick Silver

Heads up people! The Royal Navy still needs a Fermi Folder! Sign up with us now! We are currently rank 2nd in Division 2!


----------



## Jeppzer

Yes, they need all the help they can get.


----------



## BWG

Captains who have vacancies should round up their teams and start looking at who is active on EOC, cut their name, paste it to the OCN search, click the user button, look at their rigs to see if they have something to fill your vacancies, PM them.

If you all just did this for 15-20 minutes per day, you would fill your vacancies. Posting in this thread saying you still need a folder is rhetorical since it's already listed in the OP.


----------



## WonderMutt

Yeah, I just trolled the CC thread looking for anyone with a GTX460, 465, and 560 (non-ti) when I was looking for a new Wildcard folder, I sent PMs to every person I found with one (who didn't have a team listed under their name). Altogether I sent out about 12 PMs, which I just typed up one general PM, saved it in Word and just cut and pasted it into the PM, so all in all, I spend maybe an hour total (between looking and sending the PMs). Most people declined due to the 20+ hour per day, but Vidia-King was pretty excited about it and since he joined the team he's held either 1st or 2nd for the Wildcard slot, so I'm pretty happy with the results.

Sure, it takes some time, but it doesn't take that long and is well worth it in the end!


----------



## BWG

I used to do that myself. I PM'd every person who posted in the Foldathon who had eligible hardware in January and February.

Use the method I explained above instead. People who are already folding waste less of your time, and they are higher quality folders. I will admit though, the people I recruited from foldathons have not done too shabby! I still see a good 80% of them still folding in TC, but I bet I sent 80 PM's to find 10 people to join while 15 or so continued to pm me for folding help, but never joined due to folding under 20/7. I just did a ton more work with that method to find a solid TC folder. It was also a huge time investment to help those other 15 people because I really don't say No!


----------



## Erick Silver

I will have to do that while at work this afternoon.


----------



## BWG

I started at the top of the list and worked my way to around #400. Be cautious in your wording since many of these people may have already recieved messages asking them to join. You may want to appologize in advance if someone asked them already out of courtesy.

Oh and don't PM _s3v3n_ because he has no real hardware


----------



## csm725

Why didn't you PM me?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Why didn't you PM me?


Because you're already on a team...



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Because you're already on a team...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oh, no, that was just an unrelated question.
I like talking.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Because you're already on a team...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, no, that was just an unrelated question.
> I like *trolling*.
Click to expand...


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*


+rep


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep
Click to expand...

Someone's still using the BBCode editor


----------



## Jeppzer

Still in Beta needs an AMD folder as well.


----------



## jcharlesr75

Infinity needs a 2500k to round off our lineup...


----------



## WonderMutt

Bump for the TC!!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Still in Beta needs an AMD folder as well.


PCSarge was dropping a few WUs the other day, before stopping again. Definitely need a replacement?


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> PCSarge was dropping a few WUs the other day, before stopping again. Definitely need a replacement?


Yea, her card is another victim of the heat.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> hate to say it boys but im forced to withdraw until further notice, 5770 is being RMA'd and i doubt ill get another back.


----------



## JoshHuman

I need at least 1 sub, maybe a second sub/replacement for the 2600k's on team 13... Also, we need a new cat 2 folder...


----------



## BWG

axipher or I will update this op by tomorrow night.


----------



## blazed_1

*• 1x i7 2600k/3770k - The Misfits*

Not sure if this is outdated or someone just got confused but that's my spot! At least I think it is, unless sstnt is leaving.







I'm temping in wildcard and _temporarily_ folding my 2500k in i7-2 until I get this 2600k installed. If you're just looking for a temp while my rigs down for the swap and OC then please disregard this and troll as needed.


----------



## axipher

OP updated with some information. I ask that all Team Captains PM BWG and myself with *ALL *you vacancies, even if they are already listed. A full update to the list is needed.


----------



## BWG

more


----------



## WonderMutt

Bump for the TC!!


----------



## WonderMutt

Another bump! Also Full Auto is in need of an nVidia folder! PM sent to BWG and axi.


----------



## BWG

Axi did a fine job putting that in there.


----------



## King Who Dat

We need a temp for I7-2 for the Power Rangers. We're losing PR Imagery to an x79 upgrade.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BWG

I win! Done...


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> I win! Done...


I can't make it look like I do all the work









Except you forgot to update the "updated" line in the OP, and change the total to 14 folders needed...


----------



## BWG

I changed it from 12 to 13.

I'll fix the other thingie mabob now.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I have a AMD 6670 and have recently got back into folding. I was the original captain for still in beta so it would be nice if I could join them.


----------



## BWG

I'll take care of it now. Putting together a PM.


----------



## Jeppzer

Ooooooooooooooooooh
How did I miss this!
omg omg omg


----------



## BWG

Ice Freezes Brains.


----------



## BackwoodsNC

How come the i7 3820 is not on the list?

I would like to join also but I don't have anything on the eligibility list.


----------



## BWG

The 7950 is eligible.

We're considering adding 3820, but were trying to get more PPD results: http://www.overclock.net/t/1262030/ocn-team-competition-needs-ppd-numbers-for-sb-e-3820/10

Specifically, Native Linux with a 12 core hack folding bigadv projects 6903/6904


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> The 7950 is eligible.
> 
> We're considering adding 3820, but were trying to get more PPD results: http://www.overclock.net/t/1262030/ocn-team-competition-needs-ppd-numbers-for-sb-e-3820/10
> 
> Specifically, Native Linux with a 12 core hack folding bigadv projects 6903/6904


The 7950 does not yield many PPD's


----------



## BWG

You fold it in a category though. Here, take a look at this:


----------



## BWG

Sign up and compete!


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> The 7950 is eligible.
> 
> We're considering adding 3820, but were trying to get more PPD results: http://www.overclock.net/t/1262030/ocn-team-competition-needs-ppd-numbers-for-sb-e-3820/10
> 
> Specifically, Native Linux with a 12 core hack folding bigadv projects 6903/6904
> 
> 
> 
> The 7950 does not yield many PPD's
Click to expand...

You can still fold on your 3820, just use the 7950 for the TC, you can fold them both at once and still compete. Just saying.


----------



## BWG

I think I'm just gonna go ahead and permit 3820 in i7 categories. I've seen some numbers, but thus far everyone thought this chip would run slightly better if at all better than 2600k.

Do you have bigadv setup on it?


----------



## BackwoodsNC

To be honest I been folding just with v7 client. But if i will start doing the TC I will have to load up virtual box.


----------



## Diber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> I think I'm just gonna go ahead and permit 3820 in i7 categories. I've seen some numbers, but thus far everyone thought this chip would run slightly better if at all better than 2600k.
> 
> Do you have bigadv setup on it?


I figure I'll toss my







in here...

I've got a 4.75Ghz i7-3820, with 1600 MHz RAM (Cosmos in the sig-rig), in a VM (See HFM stats for exact details), and it's pulling slightly under 40k PPD, with -bigadv enabled, on a 6099. I'm not sure how much OCing the RAM would effect it, but the ability to OC the CPU seems similar to that of an i7-2700k. I can get 5.0Ghz with reasonable (Read: I'd deal with it for folding) temps, quite easily.

Dunno if that helps at all


----------



## BWG

That does help. I got 43k on p6099 with a clock of 4.8GHz with 2133MHz Cas 9 RAM.

Yes, the ram OC would help.

I'm already going to let these guys free in the TC in i7. I don't see a reason not too.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> You fold it in a category though. Here, take a look at this:


Wait, I'm not in last place... That's insane, I've had over a week of downtime so far this month, and all of this week coming as well...


----------



## BWG

Hmm, notates all names below axiphers.

Banhammer!

Bump for more TC. Down to 11 and will be under 10 tomorrow.


----------



## phazer11

Man... I wish I had a working AMD card I'd fold on it, actually scratch that I'd need another motherboard and everything to run windows. Why oh why can't the folks at stanford incorporate gpu folding in the linux binaries, I recently read ATi has Linux hardware acceleration so maybe...

Anyways as soon as I finish pumping the water out of my garage and studying for my quiz thursday I'll rummage through the trash at my dad's office (I'll check his stash here first) seriously they throw out some good stuff for minor issues like a short or something needs a solder. I have a few closet fulls of slightly used stuff I can look through if I find one (a 5xxx,6xxx,7xxx series right?) I'll try to figure something out.


----------



## no_safe_HAVEN

Shot you a PM phazer


----------



## BWG

He folds for BBT. They need an AMD folder. phazer, I may have one by tonight for your team, but go ahead just in case. Don't spend any money though because after next month folding in 2 spots may be a thing of the past.

Also, http://www.overclock.net/t/1273580/team-competition-folding-team-name


----------



## Desert Rat

Where is that D3? I need a AMD gpu replacement for Haven. Must be a cool person, like long walks on the beach and be able to put up with csm.....


----------



## BWG

I have a couple people pending with AMD GPU's. It should be fairly soon, but still try to find someone in the meantime on your own. I know you are, and so is he.

D3 is going through beta testing hence the glitch in Live Stats yesterday


----------



## jiggle-o

Okay I can't seem to get Folding to recognize my 7870s, but given I can get them up and running I could probably fold 24/7. I can't really fold 24/7 right now when it only uses my CPU because I need VMs for work during the day. If you guys really need an AMD folder and someone can guide me on how to get the slots configured for the GPUs I could change teams for a bit.


----------



## jiggle-o

Oh yeah PM me on this as I'll see it faster.


----------



## BWG

YGPM, but does anyone have a link to the post that helps people setup 7xxx? I know there was a thread about it kind of like kepler has.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat*
> 
> Where is that D3? I need a AMD gpu replacement for Haven. Must be a cool person, like long walks on the beach and be able to put up with csm.....


Its the putting up with csm part you'll have trouble with, most people can't do that!


----------



## no_safe_HAVEN

Yeah we really just ignore him... Like when he starts a thread to congratulate himself on getting into the to 200...

I can possibly help out any one interested in my Laundro AMD spot. Probably going to be moving to a single card so the card that has dominated for the last few months will be going up for sale soon (have one interested party that gets first dibs). However, I would love to see it stay with a laundro member. If you want the spot we can see about working out a deal for the card.









Check the stats... It doesn't lose...


----------



## BWG

Watch this...


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Watch this...


What am I watching? Did I miss it?


----------



## no_safe_HAVEN

My guess:
Im waiting for him to take away my points and post a screen shot of me in 10th after I made the comment that my card doesn't lose.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat*
> 
> Where is that D3? I need a AMD gpu replacement for Haven. Must be a cool person, like long walks on the beach and be able to put up with csm.....
> 
> 
> 
> Its the putting up with csm part you'll have trouble with, most people can't do that!
Click to expand...

I have my own way of dealing with csm, no one needs to worry about that youngster anymore.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *no_safe_HAVEN*
> 
> Yeah we really just ignore him... Like when he starts a thread to congratulate himself on getting into the to 200...
> 
> I can possibly help out any one interested in my Laundro AMD spot. Probably going to be moving to a single card so the card that has dominated for the last few months will be going up for sale soon (have one interested party that gets first dibs). However, I would love to see it stay with a laundro member. If you want the spot we can see about working out a deal for the card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check the stats... It doesn't lose...


My rig is going to be going on about 14 days of downtime by the end of this month, I'll be surprised if I hold anything above last place...

I'll just blame it on the following:


Gaming
Water-cooling Loop, see build log in sig
OCN LAN
Week holidays that I'm on now
Using Eyefinity for Editor duties

That list seems about right, am I making excuses right?


----------



## csm725

Oh, and what would that be?
Because what you don't understand is that I don't care what you say.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Oh, and what would that be?
> Because what you don't understand is that I don't care what you say.


Don't lie to everyone csm, you were the one who stalked me on TF2 the other night and were so excited to see my online


----------



## csm725

You ditched me


----------



## BWG

I cut this list in half.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> You ditched me


I failed at voice chat, that's what happened. I re-installed Windows 7 that same day in preparation for the OCN LAN that you're missing out on. I hadn't noticed that even though I installed my Xonar DG's drivers, it didn't change the default recording device in Windwos to my sound card so Steam was still looking for my motherboard microphone


----------



## phazer11

Thanks BWG I'd always wondered why my team name hadn't updated. Funny, I don't remember doing that when I was in PPD Police.

Anyways the list of needed competitors are as follows.


*i7 & i7-2 - 1x - **Team 13*, 
*Cat3 - 1x - The IT Crew*
*nVidia - 3x - **The IT Crew*, *Big Bang Theorists*, *Still in Beta*
*AMD - 0x - *
*Wildcard - 1x - **Shizzle Tang*,


----------



## BWG

Approved


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut this list in half.


Nicely done! Hey, I PMed like 12 people at the end of last week, did any of those end up joining? I know ironsurvivor, of course, but any others? I was recruiting anyone I could find with the right hardware for the TC, not just for Full Auto, so I'm hoping I might have helped fill some of the teams and maybe a slot or two in Div3.

My main rig is in pieces right now, but my hope is to try to do about 2 hours of recruiting each week (like I did last week) once I get it back together. May sound wrong, but I like bugging people!







No, really, I just want to see the TC grow strong and try to get more people folding 20/7+.

Anyhow, nice work on cutting the list down!!!


----------



## BWG

The Looking to join a team thread has updated information on the form about who is or is not joining. It's kind of interesting.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> The Looking to join a team thread has updated information on the form about who is or is not joining. It's kind of interesting.


I'll have to try to look at it tonight then, I can't see the Google Docs sheet on the first page here at work. They have Google Docs blocked (why??), but I'll try to take a look at it tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## phazer11

Keep the thread alive!


*i7 & i7-2 - 1x - **Team 13*, 
*Cat3 - 1x - The IT Crew*
*nVidia - 3x - **The IT Crew*, *Big Bang Theorists*, *Still in Beta*
*AMD - 0x - *
*Wildcard - 1x - **Shizzle Tang*,

As far as I'm aware that's still current.


----------



## BWG

But, I don't want to work tonight


----------



## phazer11

What do you want me to lurk the 24/7 club?


----------



## BWG

Go to my sig, click the tc manual link, expand procedures, expand recruiting script....

Open a new window, snap!, Snap other, goto eoc, look at active folders, copy name, paste in ocn search, click user tab, click profile name, look at sig rigs, pm them with the script.....

I will see who you recruit in the looking to join a team thread. I'm going to do a contest when D3 launches. Get some recruiting practice


----------



## phazer11

Alright BWG sorry but I need to re-assemble my rig, I'll try to do some more tomorrow I have a splitting migraine.


----------



## Kevdog

*The IT Crew* is in need of some team folders!!

Positions available are:
Cat 3 Folder
nVidia Folder
AMD Folder
and a temp i7-2 Folder

Please feel free to PM me if you are interested...









No IT skills required!!


----------



## Jeppzer

Looks like you need a new team, come join us.


----------



## msgclb

*5-Bits* needs a Cat3 folder.

Please PM *me* or *BWG* if interested.


----------



## phazer11

I think this is what the OP should read now.


*i7 & i7-2 - 0x - * *(i7-2 Temp IT Crew?)*
*Cat3 - 1x - The IT Crew* ,(*5-Bits?)*
*nVidia - 3x - **The IT Crew*, *Big Bang Theorists*, *Still in Beta*
*AMD - 0x - (The IT Crew?)*
*Wildcard - 1x - **Shizzle Tang*,


----------



## BWG

updated...

Kevdog, temp for how long?


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> updated...
> 
> Kevdog, temp for how long?


Not really sure, I don't know what kind of shape shtkck is in from his accident.


----------



## BWG

Yeah, good point. I can't wait until Division III is up and temps are ready to jump in as needed!


----------



## phazer11

Just thought I'd bump this before bed, night/morning all.


*i7 & i7-2 - 1x - **The IT Crew *
*Cat3 - 2x - The IT Crew, 5-bits*
*nVidia - 3x - **The IT Crew*, *Big Bang Theorists*, *Still in Beta*
*AMD - 1x - **The IT Crew*
*Wildcard - 1x - **Shizzle Tang*,


----------



## WonderMutt

I've got some time off tomorrow, I'll try to do some recruiting for the teams and for the Cat-3. Man, the IT Crew must be hurting right now! I'll try to help you guys out as much as I can tomorrow!


----------



## phazer11

Yeah I will too, if someone can get me a text file of the current participants it'd help alot I keep seeing promising candidates only to find (or remember) that they are in TC already, I haven't had time to compile a list; alot of classwork.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> Yeah I will too, if someone can get me a text file of the current participants it'd help alot I keep seeing promising candidates only to find (or remember) that they are in TC already, I haven't had time to compile a list; alot of classwork.


This would be nice!

BWG, I can try to get a listing posted somewhere that everyone can copy down (make your own txt file) that way when we are recruiting we don't bug current TC members. I might be able to put something together later today or tomorrow, if I can, I'll try to post it up somewhere. Any place I should post it BWG?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I've got some time off tomorrow, I'll try to do some recruiting for the teams and for the Cat-3. Man, the IT Crew must be hurting right now! I'll try to help you guys out as much as I can tomorrow!


I'm folding for three spots on our team temporarily, I'll keep em going until we get the replacements


----------



## langer1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Yeah, good point. I can't wait until Division III is up and temps are ready to jump in as needed!


There is going to be a 3rd Division?


----------



## BWG

I just look at the live stats page to see if people are participating already. You can hit ctrl f usually to search the page.

I have 0 complaints about PM's so far. I don't believe the extra step of creating and logging people is needed right now. Wondermutt, I PM'd a guy, he never replied. You PM'd him and he finally filled out the form. I think it's nice to have a little double PM to remind people, or catch them on a good day.


----------



## WonderMutt

Right on, then I won't waste the effort.


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> *The IT Crew* is in need of some team folders!!
> Positions available are:
> Cat 3 Folder
> nVidia Folder
> AMD Folder
> and a temp i7-2 Folder
> Please feel free to PM me if you are interested...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No IT skills required!!


Bumpity


----------



## BWG

So, how many recruiting PM's did you send out this week everyone?


----------



## msgclb

I don't know about 'in a week' but I just sent two and I've got my fingers crossed.


----------



## phazer11

I sent out one this week but I've been super busy trying to get my pool set back up in the ground along with classes.

But this is a bump. Current want ads are as follows.


*i7 & i7-2 - 1x - **The IT Crew *
*Cat3 - 2x - The IT Crew, 5-bits*
*nVidia - 3x - **The IT Crew*, *Big Bang Theorists*, *Still in Beta*
*AMD - 1x - **The IT Crew*
*Wildcard - 1x - **Shizzle Tang*, *Slammers*


----------



## Kevdog

I sent 2.....


----------



## WonderMutt

None yet, but the week is still young!


----------



## derickwm

The list is growing BWG... you're failing.


----------



## Jeppzer

Have you not seen his MAnual for Folding? He's not recruiting, it's our job now. He's even lazier then zodac.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Have you not seen his MAnual for Folding? He's not recruiting, it's our job now. *He's even lazier then zodac*.


^^Truth!!


----------



## BWG

Oh you guys know I'm still recruiting since teams seem to fail so badly at it









I just need some help. I cannot do this all alone. I send 20 PM's at a time usually 1x per week. Do you really want me to determine your teams folding fate? Your team is only as good as your dedication to recruiting is. I'll slap a stock 470 in that vacant nVidia spot in a heartbeat.









By the way, the number just decreased by 2









I'm confident it will again tomorrow night as well. I have about 4 pending folders getting ready to join.

Oh and if I would have seen that comment Jeppzer, I wouldn't have sent you that PM with a ready replacement nVidia folder.







Wait a second, I don't even see a referral on the sign up sheet who said Jeppzer recruited them. Slacker!


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Oh you guys know I'm still recruiting since teams seem to fail so badly at it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just need some help. I cannot do this all alone. I send 20 PM's at a time usually 1x per week. Do you really want me to determine your teams folding fate? Your team is only as good as your dedication to recruiting is. I'll slap a stock *470 in that vacant nVidia spot in a heartbeat.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, the number just decreased by 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm confident it will again tomorrow night as well. I have about 4 pending folders getting ready to join.
> 
> *Oh and if I would have seen that comment Jeppzer, I wouldn't have sent you that PM with a ready replacement nVidia folder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a second, I don't even see a referral on the sign up sheet who said Jeppzer recruited them. Slacker!*


You just did that.







Poor kevdog.









Baaaaaaaaaah! Not my fault people say I'm spamming them just because 10 other people have pm'd them before I did. I'm going to receive an infraction if this keeps up.

BESIDES! I'm talking smack on how SiB is beating half the TC when they all are in powerplay against us! GO THE AWESOME -1 MEMBER TEAM!


----------



## phazer11

*i7 & i7-2 - 2x - **The IT Crew, Birds of Prey*
*Cat3 - 2x - The IT Crew, 5-bits*
*nVidia - 1x - **Still in Beta*
*AMD - 1x - **The IT Crew*
*Wildcard - 2x - **Shizzle Tang*, *Slammers*

That's from the OP. Anyways BWG isn't lazy just overworked, which is why I've been helping out. I didn't see any promising candidates tonight but I have to head to bed now, gotta get in a few hours of working in the yard (in 90+ weather + alot of humidity) tomorrow.

Also if it's ok with lutro (less PPD for my 2500k spot) I could temp the wild card slots for Shizzle Tang or Slammers (both if I can figure out how ti fold on my 460 and one of my 450's)


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

I can fold as a temp with my GTX460. Just tell me where you need me and I'd be glad to turn it on. Unless my wildcard folder goes down


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> You just did that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor kevdog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baaaaaaaaaah! Not my fault people say I'm spamming them just because 10 other people have pm'd them before I did. I'm going to receive an infraction if this keeps up.
> BESIDES! I'm talking smack on how SiB is beating half the TC when they all are in powerplay against us! GO THE AWESOME -1 MEMBER TEAM!


Nah, that model I described wasn't kevdogs guy. kevdogs guy is just new and risky, but he's pumping out 20k PPD and is overclocked he says. We'll see how he does. Everyone who wants in deserves a shot, but Division III will become proving grounds once this thread says 0 folders needed and stays that way.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> 
> *i7 & i7-2 - 2x - **The IT Crew, Birds of Prey*
> *Cat3 - 2x - The IT Crew, 5-bits*
> *nVidia - 1x - **Still in Beta*
> *AMD - 1x - **The IT Crew*
> *Wildcard - 2x - **Shizzle Tang*, *Slammers*
> 
> That's from the OP. Anyways BWG isn't lazy just overworked, which is why I've been helping out. I didn't see any promising candidates tonight but I have to head to bed now, gotta get in a few hours of working in the yard (in 90+ weather + alot of humidity) tomorrow.
> 
> Also if it's ok with lutro (less PPD for my 2500k spot) I could temp the wild card slots for Shizzle Tang or Slammers (both if I can figure out how ti fold on my 460 and one of my 450's)


You can only fold on 1 team. I'm actually temp folding for slammers for the time being. See my team name? Most of the spots remaining have people temp folding. You can temp fold in more than 1 category on your own team through the end of this month as seen here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1262754/folding-in-multiple-categories-temporary-rule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarlosSpiceyWeiner*
> 
> I can fold as a temp with my GTX460. Just tell me where you need me and I'd be glad to turn it on. Unless my wildcard folder goes down


You can only fold on 1 team. We covered this in a PM though.


----------



## phazer11

Ah well those are the brakes.

Current Folders needed, come on guys/girls The IT Crew could really use a hand or three...


*i7 & i7-2 - 2x - **The IT Crew, Birds of Prey*
*Cat3 - 2x - The IT Crew, 5-bits*
*nVidia - 0x - *
*AMD - 1x - **The IT Crew*
*Wildcard - 2x - **Shizzle Tang*, *Slammers*


----------



## BWG

Oh trust me, my marketing plan will fix all of this!


----------



## BWG

Just a little update for the people who are recruiting.

I have plenty of i7's in process right now with some almost ready to fill those 2 open spots. What I don't have in process is the Cat3 folks. Maybe try and focus on that list of eligible hardware if you do a little recruiting over the weekend.


----------



## phazer11

Current List


*i7 & i7-2 - 3x - **The IT Crew, Birds of Prey, Fluffy Pink Ninjas*
*Cat3 - 2x - The IT Crew, 5-bits*
*nVidia - 0x - *
*AMD - 1x - **The IT Crew*
*Wildcard - 1x - **Shizzle Tang*


----------



## phazer11

Look alive people this is a bump!
















As far as I know the list hasn't changed so...


*i7 & i7-2 - 3x - **The IT Crew, Birds of Prey, Fluffy Pink Ninjas*
*Cat3 - 2x - The IT Crew, 5-bits*
*nVidia - 0x - *
*AMD - 1x - **The IT Crew*
*Wildcard - 1x - **Shizzle Tang*


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> So, how many recruiting PM's did you send out this week everyone?


Are normal forum members allowed to send out recruiting PMs?


----------



## arvidab

If you're in the TC it's supposed to be your job nowadays.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Are normal forum members allowed to send out recruiting PMs?


Oh no it's just us special operatives... I mean da*n guess the cats out of the bag...

Anyways the list is...


*i7 & i7-2 - 3x - **The IT Crew, Birds of Prey, Fluffy Pink Ninjas*
*Cat3 - 2x - The IT Crew, 5-bits*
*nVidia - 0x - *
*AMD - 1x - **The IT Crew*
*Wildcard - 1x - **Shizzle Tang*

To the best of my knowledge.

Also XPD from my team could really use some help selling a laptop so if you know anyone who folds that needs one...

CLICK HERE

Also I don't think anyone else in my team is online atm but Overkill is in need of ideas his 670 is giving him issues I have run out of ideas and time I need to hit the books harder.

Click HERE

I'll make a thread tomorrow if needed but I need to study some more and then get some sleep. Night all.


----------



## phazer11

The list is as currently stands unless...


*i7 & i7-2 - 3x - **The IT Crew, Birds of Prey, Fluffy Pink Ninjas*
*Cat3* - *3x* - *The IT Crew*, *5-bits*, *Just Be Cause*
*nVidia - 0x - *
*AMD - 1x - **The IT Crew*
*Wildcard - 2x - **Shizzle Tang*, *Big Bang Theorists*

BWG would I still be allowed to fold for the wildcard slot as well as my 2500k spot?

Anwyas back to looking for a new motherboard, night all.


----------



## valkeriefire

I am looking to join a team needing a 2600k. I recently built a 2600k rig that I am keeping at work and I should be able to run it folding 24-7.

PS: Sorry if this is wrong place to post this (I already posted on the join a team thread and added my name to the list there).


----------



## anubis1127

The Power Rangers need a nvidia folder.


----------



## Fuganater

I have a 2600K, 3x 560TI, 460, I7 950.

Pm me if you need sone of them and how I set it up.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> I have a 2600K, 3x 560TI, 460, I7 950.
> Pm me if you need sone of them and how I set it up.


http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64.iso

That is the one you want for hugeadv wu's on your 2600k. Burn it to a dvd. I need sleep.









Credit to robbo2 for the link.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> I have a 2600K, 3x 560TI, 460, I7 950.
> 
> Pm me if you need sone of them and how I set it up.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> I have a 2600K, 3x 560TI, 460, I7 950.
> Pm me if you need sone of them and how I set it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64.iso
> 
> That is the one you want for hugeadv wu's on your 2600k. Burn it to a dvd. I need sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit to robbo2 for the link.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

And you can follow Digi's Guide to set up the bigadv folding, it is very detailed and even has step by step pictures. If you are still wanting to use Windows but fold bigadv, you can run Ubuntu in a Virtual Machine, you just need to use VM 3.0.0 which can be found HERE (you'll have to create an account and make sure to look for VMware Player 3.0.0, it is an older version, but it is the only one that allows you to use all 8 threads).

Alternatively, you can also use VirtualBox which I find a bit easier to deal with, however, you will manually have to set the priority level to "Low" in Windows each time you start VirtualBox (which you don't have to with VMWare Player), so there are some trade offs depending on which you choose. Either will work fine and net you the same PPD.

Let me know if you have any questions, I've done the setup multiple times in both VMWare and VB, I've also set it up native, its not too hard so long as you follow Digi's directions.


----------



## Fuganater

Pm sentWonderMutt


----------



## axipher

*If your team is in need of a replacement, please PM both axipher and BWG in one PM message with the details.*

PM's are much easier to keep track of then going through the thread.


----------



## WonderMutt

Bump for the TC!


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Bump for the TC!


bump for [email protected] 32276 and TC!


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Are normal forum members allowed to send out recruiting PMs?


Of course, you can use the script in the Team Competition Manual, just expand procedures and you'll see it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> If you're in the TC it's supposed to be your job nowadays.


Nah, he's not in because he won't join.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> The list is as currently stands unless...
> 
> 
> *i7 & i7-2 - 3x - **The IT Crew, Birds of Prey, Fluffy Pink Ninjas*
> *Cat3* - *3x* - *The IT Crew*, *5-bits*, *Just Be Cause*
> *nVidia - 0x - *
> *AMD - 1x - **The IT Crew*
> *Wildcard - 2x - **Shizzle Tang*, *Big Bang Theorists*
> 
> BWG would I still be allowed to fold for the wildcard slot as well as my 2500k spot?
> 
> Anwyas back to looking for a new motherboard, night all.


Temporarily you can, but I just put in a sub for you in Cat3. PM me about this.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> I am looking to join a team needing a 2600k. I recently built a 2600k rig that I am keeping at work and I should be able to run it folding 24-7.
> PS: Sorry if this is wrong place to post this (I already posted on the join a team thread and added my name to the list there).


This guy is going to Fluffy Pink Ninjas because they jumped all over him getting setup and in TC.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> The Power Rangers need a nvidia folder.


Alrighty then.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> *If your team is in need of a replacement, please PM both axipher and BWG in one PM message with the details.*
> 
> PM's are much easier to keep track of then going through the thread.


*cough* power trip *cough*


----------



## Jeppzer

It's called Native Canadian speech, not powertrip.


----------



## Diber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> It's called Native Canadian speech, not powertrip.


Yeah, it's "extreme" weather up here, so we are all just to the point


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarlosSpiceyWeiner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Bump for the TC!
> 
> 
> 
> bump for [email protected] 32276 *37726* and TC!
Click to expand...


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*


http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=32276


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> 
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=32276
Click to expand...

So we should all be folding for this guy to help him out?


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> So we should all be folding for this guy to help him out?


that's not a person, that's all of team 32276. He posted it about the post saying to fold for team 32276, instead of for the correct team 37726.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> 
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=32276
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we should all be folding for this guy *team* to help *them* out?
Click to expand...

Fixed.









However...The name is Bulgaria-linux*man*, which looks like a one person team...Just saying.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However...The name is Bulgaria-linux*man*, which looks like a one person team...Just saying.


Language barrier?


----------



## BWG

Need some more people with eligible hardware for TC. I have an infinite number of spots open now with Division III.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Need some more people with eligible hardware for TC. I have an *infinite* number of spots open now with Division III.


That is false, unless tc.folding.net is hosted on some sort of magical server that is situated in Pyroland and runs off cotton candy and rainbows that has unlimited database storage...


----------



## BWG

It's hosted on OCN, so likely not


----------



## Diber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> That is false, unless tc.folding.net is hosted on some sort of magical server that is situated in Pyroland and runs off cotton candy and rainbows that has unlimited database storage...


Ladies and gentlemen-- The future.


----------



## Jeppzer

For ZE CURE!


----------



## BWG

Maybe free feeeeesh will fill these spots









I have a ton of people working on getting things setup. The number will be zero before August rolls around, PERIOD!


----------



## Jeppzer

I'm already here though.


----------



## BWG

6


----------



## sstnt

Need an AMD folder for The Misfits, to replace The Builder. Will pm you about it, BWG.


----------



## mach1

The PPD Police need 2 new i7 folders.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1*
> 
> The PPD Police need 2 new i7 folders.


What happened?


----------



## BWG

Both of their chips are degrading. They are just done for now.


----------



## silvrr

You can take Just Be Cause off the CAT 3 need list. 6 footer looks to be folding along and ready to go.


----------



## BWG

Done and list is updated. Keep referring people guys.

Be Aggressive, B B Aggressive!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Done and list is updated. Keep referring people guys.
> 
> Be Aggressive, B B Aggressive!


He's actually updating the "updated" part now


----------



## BWG

I did every time, but not the post number because it was PM updates only.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> I did every time, but not the post number because it was PM updates only.


Just bugging you man


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Both of their chips are degrading. They are just done for now.


Geezers, what were they running at? How do you know when your chip is degrading?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Easy, previous 24/7 stable rig becomes unstable, wants more volts to be stable.


----------



## rrims

Just throwing my application out there.


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Easy, previous 24/7 stable rig becomes unstable, wants more volts to be stable.


I'm wondering how long it takes for that kinda degradation? longer than few months of 24/7 i hope.

Guess I gotta build a backup rig


----------



## PR-Imagery

Between October last year and now, I've gone from [email protected] to [email protected] on my 2600k.


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Between October last year and now, I've gone from [email protected] to [email protected] on my 2600k.


great


----------



## ZDngrfld

My 2500k has been sitting at the same voltage since September of last year running 5GHz... Guess it depends on the chip.


----------



## PR-Imagery

And means of cooling. Mines generally has been between 65 and 75c occasionally reaching mid 80s.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> My 2500k has been sitting at the same voltage since September of last year running 5GHz... Guess it depends on the chip.


Im wondering if its not just vcore that makes them degrade. My chip is acting funny after a few weeks at 1.5+ but I was also tweaking on VTT, PLL, and system agent voltage trying to find a higher stable clock. Hopefully my new chip is better than this one, this little piggy was voltage hungry from day 1.


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Im wondering if its not just vcore that makes them degrade. My chip is acting funny after a few weeks at 1.5+ but I was also tweaking on VTT, PLL, and system agent voltage trying to find a higher stable clock. Hopefully my new chip is better than this one, this little piggy was voltage hungry from day 1.


yea, mines at 1.488 right now, temps are ok though, I'll just get a new chip if it starts actin up, as this one is already not great


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a 6 foot rabbit*
> 
> yea, mines at 1.488 right now, temps are ok though, I'll just get a new chip if it starts actin up, as this one is already not great


I got the intel tuning plan awhile back. After this month I plan on putting it to use, ill report back with how it goes.


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> I got the intel tuning plan awhile back. After this month I plan on putting it to use, ill report back with how it goes.


can I purchase that at any time? or only at time of purchase? 1.7v! kill it with fire!


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a 6 foot rabbit*
> 
> can I purchase that at any time? or only at time of purchase? 1.7v! kill it with fire!


Anytime. You have to wait 30 days to use it though. Its either 20 or 25 for a 2500K.


----------



## PR-Imagery

any time within the first year I believe and applicable for the duration of the original warranty.

Performance Plan Terms


----------



## arvidab

The awesome team needs a dedicated AMD GPU folder to join us in the great TC battle. There's nothing we enjoy more than long walks on the beach. Some of our other hobbies include watching the sunset from a picturesque grassy knoll, indulging in fine wine...no wait that's not this kind of ad.

Anywhoo, that is *one AMD GPU folder for Laundromatic!*

Searching for you and hoping for long and fulfilling relationship.


----------



## kremtok

Infinity, the current Division 1 leader [ahem], is looking for a Category 3 folder! Please contact me if you are interested in the job!


----------



## kremtok

Disregard above! We have our replacement and we're ready to continue rocking!


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> The awesome team needs a dedicated AMD GPU folder to join us in the great TC battle. There's nothing we enjoy more than long walks on the beach. Some of our other hobbies include watching the sunset from a picturesque grassy knoll, indulging in fine wine...no wait that's not this kind of ad.
> Anywhoo, that is *one AMD GPU folder for Laundromatic!*
> Searching for you and hoping for long and fulfilling relationship.


+1


----------



## BWG

Vacancies are up to date as far as I'm concerned. Let me know if I missed any.


----------



## anubis1127

AMD GPU folder needed for Power Rangers.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Misfits need two people right now. We still need an AMD folder and now we need a 2500K/3570K folder. Just Be Cause snagged the last person out of division 3...


----------



## Fuganater

Well because of this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1288567/bigadv-8-12-cores-are-all-done/20#post_17833338 I'm out. You can remove me from division III


----------



## BWG

I sent you a PM.


----------



## Onions

i would liek to fold for team shizzle tang i got my 2500k running now so let me know


----------



## BWG

Oh really?

Okay, I will PM you now with instructions.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> i would liek to fold for team shizzle tang i got my 2500k running now so let me know


I believe they already have a Cat3 folder with their 3570K. If you're interested we currently need a cat3 folder for the Misfits this month. Division 1>Division 2







Currently in 2nd place so the earlier we get you in the better.


----------



## WonderMutt

Full Auto is in need of a Wildcard folder.

BWG, PM Sent.


----------



## hijackerjack

If any of you guys need an AMD or 3570k Folder, I'd be willing to help. I don't usually use [email protected] (I'm a BOINC guy, but I don't mind running it. ). I've got my 3570k @4.3 GHZ and my 7950 @ 1050/1350. Just PM me or something.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hijackerjack*
> 
> If any of you guys need an AMD or 3570k Folder, I'd be willing to help. I don't usually use [email protected] (I'm a BOINC guy, but I don't mind running it. ). I've got my 3570k @4.3 GHZ and my 7950 @ 1050/1350. Just PM me or something.


PM sent about the 3570K. Go Misfits!!!


----------



## BWG

I may already have your Cat3 filled by a folder who was inb4 him, but I PM'd this guy and told him. If I get the other guys passkey, which I'm expecting it any minute now, I will have him join in AMD.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> I may already have your Cat3 filled by a folder who was inb4 him, but I PM'd this guy and told him. If I get the other guys passkey, which I'm expecting it any minute now, I will have him join in AMD.


I PM'd him to see if he wanted to fold AMD too, lol.


----------



## BWG

Hey guys, we are all slamming these folks together, and that's just fine.









I want to share a recruiting story with you. I'll keep it short and too the point. People are afraid they may PM someone who has already been contacted. I've seen 3 cases now where I've PM'd people to join, and these people declined or did not respond. About a month later, someone else PM's them and they join!

Nitroganex was #1

Tuffarts was #2

a_six_foot_rabbit was #3

So, just recruit per the manual guys and use the script. It works. People usually fill out the form and do not even reply back. I use the referral field to tell what team get's first dibs.

A 4th case appears to have just popped up too. jakesuellentrop filled out the form. I contacted him. Here is the end of our PM conversation:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Jakesuellentrop
Jul 21, 2012 at 5:54 pm

Interesting. I think I might just go ahead and wait for an upgrade. It looks like my GPU is only gonna sit at about 7-8k. Thanks for your help though. Maybe I'll be able join in the future.



I will hit him up again right now.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Hey guys, we are all slamming these folks together, and that's just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to share a recruiting story with you. I'll keep it short and too the point. People are afraid they may PM someone who has already been contacted. I've seen 3 cases now where I've PM'd people to join, and these people declined or did not respond. About a month later, someone else PM's them and they join!
> 
> Nitroganex was #1
> Tuffarts was #2
> a_six_foot_rabbit was #3
> 
> So, just recruit per the manual guys and use the script. It works. People usually fill out the form and do not even reply back. I use the referral field to tell what team get's first dibs.
> 
> A 4th case appears to have just popped up too. jakesuellentrop filled out the form. I contacted him. Here is the end of our PM conversation:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jakesuellentrop
> Jul 21, 2012 at 5:54 pm
> 
> Interesting. I think I might just go ahead and wait for an upgrade. It looks like my GPU is only gonna sit at about 7-8k. Thanks for your help though. Maybe I'll be able join in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> I will hit him up again right now.


Pretty much. I spammed a few guys from the spreadsheet you sent me and managed to snag Jake for our AMD slot. Sometime this morning BWG got us a 5.1GHz 2500K folder which should be pumping out some solid PPD.


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Hey guys, we are all slamming these folks together, and that's just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to share a recruiting story with you. I'll keep it short and too the point. People are afraid they may PM someone who has already been contacted. I've seen 3 cases now where I've PM'd people to join, and these people declined or did not respond. About a month later, someone else PM's them and they join!
> 
> Nitroganex was #1
> Tuffarts was #2
> a_six_foot_rabbit was #3
> 
> So, just recruit per the manual guys and use the script. It works. People usually fill out the form and do not even reply back. I use the referral field to tell what team get's first dibs.
> 
> A 4th case appears to have just popped up too. jakesuellentrop filled out the form. I contacted him. Here is the end of our PM conversation:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jakesuellentrop
> Jul 21, 2012 at 5:54 pm
> 
> Interesting. I think I might just go ahead and wait for an upgrade. It looks like my GPU is only gonna sit at about 7-8k. Thanks for your help though. Maybe I'll be able join in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> I will hit him up again right now.


It wasn't you, it was me. lol, jk.

I was just waiting until I had built a dedi to play with you's guys


----------



## hertz9753

"Tuffarts was #2". Good stuff BWG.


----------



## BWG

Yeah, I messed up and put tufftarts in the control panel and had to correct his points. I was like oh, tuff farts


----------



## msgclb

*5-Bits* needs a new i7-2 folder.

*xaviergzz* has taken a job that is way down South so he won't be able to fold for a few months.


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hijackerjack*
> 
> If any of you guys need an AMD or 3570k Folder, I'd be willing to help. I don't usually use [email protected] (I'm a BOINC guy, but I don't mind running it. ). I've got my 3570k @4.3 GHZ and my 7950 @ 1050/1350. Just PM me or something.


Why did you quit already?


----------



## Ishinomori

*PPD Police* is in need of an i7-1 folder...


----------



## She loved E

What time commitment is needed to join a team? Not # of hours per day (I assume that's 20-24), but more like # of months.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> What time commitment is needed to join a team? Not # of hours per day (I assume that's 20-24), but more like # of months.


Forrrreeeevvvverr. Jk, There really isn't a required minimum for the number of months you plan on joining for.


----------



## ZDngrfld

F O R E V E R


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> What time commitment is needed to join a team? Not # of hours per day (I assume that's 20-24), but more like # of months.


Preferably no less than 1 month, but you could always start by joining Division III immediately so people can see what you're capable of.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> F O R E V E R


Haha, that's exactly what I was going for, but was too lazy to look up a youtube vid for it, thanks for filling that in!


----------



## Desert Rat

*Laundromatic is looking for a 2500k/X6 folder. So, If you are a slacker, afraid to run high vcore, cant fold 24/7 or dont have a sense of humor please do not apply. We only take the best of the best*.


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat*
> 
> *Laundromatic is looking for a 2500k/X6 folder. So, If you are a slacker, afraid to run high vcore, cant fold 24/7 or dont have a sense of humor please do not apply. We only take the best of the best*.


^Only a troll can fit this position....huge troll shoes to fill


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat*
> 
> *Laundromatic is looking for a 2500k/X6 folder. So, If you are a slacker, afraid to run high vcore, cant fold 24/7 or dont have a sense of humor please do not apply. We only take the best of the best*.


Position filled.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*
> 
> *PPD Police* is in need of an i7-1 folder...


Can we get added to the front page please BWG?


----------



## BWG

Yep


----------



## Jeppzer

That's (almost) my name, don't wear it out.


----------



## axipher

You haven't filled up the TC yet BWG...


----------



## BWG

Yeah I know. I'm not happy with that at all. I'm going to get it filled here soon though. I thought me recruiting along with a few team captains and team members would do it, but I'm going to hold a referral contest now to get it full instead. I was also hoping for that home page banner for the Division III launch, but It's a slow process.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Yeah I know. I'm not happy with that at all. I'm going to get it filled here soon though. I thought me recruiting along with a few team captains and team members would do it, but I'm going to hold a referral contest now to get it full instead. I was also hoping for that home page banner for the Division III launch, but It's a slow process.


Maybe some shiny new hourly tracking system would help


----------



## PR-Imagery

I thought that had potential to be a good idea


----------



## axipher

We are currently working on a brand new tracking system (read EOC like, OCN-only, hourly update stats system).


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> We are currently working on a brand new tracking system (read EOC like, OCN-only, hourly update stats system).


This would be AMAZING!


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> We are currently working on a brand new tracking system (read EOC like, OCN-only, hourly update stats system).
> 
> 
> 
> This would be AMAZING!
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## BWG

Shoot, axipher is. All I'm doing is giving him feedback on what he does. +8 axi and +0 BWG


----------



## superericla

I could use a new team, but can't find one that needs the hardware I have.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> I could use a new team, but can't find one that needs the hardware I have.


There are openings in the i7 categories which your 3820 is eligible for. What is that 3820 clocked at?

Just be cause needs an i7, hint hint.


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> There are openings in the i7 categories which your 3820 is eligible for. What is that 3820 clocked at?
> Just be cause needs an i7, hint hint.


I had just assumed it wasn't eligible since it isn't in the "List of Eligible Hardware" under the i7 category. It's overclocked to 5GHz folding 24/7 at the moment (pulling ~40k PPD on the current WU), but will likely be clocked higher soon.

The only time I won't be able to fold is on the 16th and 17th for a few hours since I'm moving back to college.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> I had just assumed it wasn't eligible since it isn't in the "List of Eligible Hardware" under the i7 category. It's overclocked to 5GHz folding 24/7 at the moment (pulling ~40k PPD on the current WU), but will likely be clocked higher soon.
> The only time I won't be able to fold is on the 16th and 17th for a few hours since I'm moving back to college.


PM 1337Lutz (Just Be Cause Captain) and BWG and let them know if you want to join. Chew (current i7 folder) can cover till the end of the month I think so it would work out well.


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> PM 1337Lutz (Just Be Cause Captain) and BWG and let them know if you want to join. Chew (current i7 folder) can cover till the end of the month I think so it would work out well.


I'll be sure to send him a PM. Thanks for referring me.


----------



## BWG

Added 3820. I missed that in this topic, sorry. I'll get you setup. Just send me a passkey that you only use on your 3820 from now on. I think you know the drill, but if you need a passkey on other hardware just get a 2nd passkey with a 2nd email address. Passkeys are linked to the email address you request them with, so if you use the same email you did on your first passkey request, you'll be sent the same one. Make sure their different.


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Added 3820. I missed that in this topic, sorry. I'll get you setup. Just send me a passkey that you only use on your 3820 from now on. I think you know the drill, but if you need a passkey on other hardware just get a 2nd passkey with a 2nd email address. Passkeys are linked to the email address you request them with, so if you use the same email you did on your first passkey request, you'll be sent the same one. Make sure their different.


Thanks for the info, I'll get it all set up tonight.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Wildcard
> 
> • GTS 450
> • Quad core CPU (excluding the ones listed in Cat*3*)
> • GTX 460SE
> • GTX 460
> • GTX 465
> • GTX 550Ti
> 
> • GTX 560 (non-Ti)
> • 9800GX2


Fixed


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Shoot, axipher is. All I'm doing is giving him feedback on what he does. +8 axi and +0 BWG


It's a team effort man


----------



## BWG

Looks sweet now 4 sure


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard
> 
> • GTS 450
> • Quad core CPU (excluding the ones listed in Cat*3*)
> • GTX 460SE
> • GTX 460
> • GTX 465
> • GTX 550Ti
> 
> • GTX 560 (non-Ti)
> • 9800GX2
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed
Click to expand...

or not quite yet, lol


----------



## BWG

Waves wand


----------



## Ishinomori

*exclaims* It Works!


----------



## WonderMutt

Full Auto will be in need of an i7 folder as of the 24th of this month as kubed_zero will be leaving the TC. I'll PM both BWG and axi.


----------



## ctrlbrk

It

Sent from my DROID RAZR usingwet Tapatalk 2


----------



## BWG

Added the vacant spot.

It? It sent the reply too fast I take it?


----------



## She loved E

Just joined d3... Thx BWG!


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> Just joined d3... Thx BWG!


What is your i7-2700k clocked at? Ram speed?


----------



## BWG

Teams are all over these i7 guys.

Hey, in Division III you can click the users name to see their daily production.


----------



## Hatchet

Birds of Prey needs a NVIDIA folder!


----------



## BWG

Cool, I'm working on a 670 now.


----------



## Hatchet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Cool, I'm working on a 670 now.


Nioce, dibs.


----------



## superericla

Could someone help me with assigning different passkeys to different hardware in the v7 client? If someone can help me out then I'll have a gtx680 I can fold on.


----------



## BWG

http://www.overclock.net/t/1274991/how-do-i-enter-a-separate-passkey-for-just-my-gpu


----------



## She loved E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*
> 
> What is your i7-2700k clocked at? Ram speed?


I'm at 5.0GHz w/HT on. Working on a WC rig now... once I get wet I'd love to push to 5.1-5.2.









Never tried OCing RAM so it's at 1600. I could try higher if it'll help PPD.


----------



## BWG

Yes it would. Tell you what, let's try a few things but when you do this it could cause you to fail work, so do it when you can watch the PC.

2133MHz RAM Speed

11-11-11-27 Timings

1.50v

Bump VCCIO to 1.0625v

If it fails, go to 1.55v

If it fails again try 1.60v, and raise VCCIO to 1.1625v

If it fails again try 1.65v and raise VCCIO to 1.15625v

Now if this don't stick at any of these you can raise the timings.


----------



## Jeppzer

Looks like SiB needs an AMD folder.


----------



## ElementR

BBB needs a i7-2 or cat3. Preferably the Cat3, I want my HTPC back!


----------



## BWG

Meh...

Should I or shouldn't I? That is the question...

I wish a mortgage would just close so I could leave mine on and not feel like I'm writing an electric bill deathwish for myself.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Yes it would. Tell you what, let's try a few things but when you do this it could cause you to fail work, so do it when you can watch the PC.
> 
> 2133MHz RAM Speed
> 11-11-11-27 Timings
> 1.50v
> Bump VCCIO to 1.0625v
> 
> If it fails, go to 1.55v
> If it fails again try 1.60v, and raise VCCIO to 1.1625v
> If it fails again try 1.65v and raise VCCIO to 1.15625v
> 
> Now if this don't stick at any of these you can raise the timings.


May have to try these on my 2700k rig...


----------



## BWG

Worth a shot. Corsair hasn't been very easy to OC for me. G.Skill almost always runs what I think it will though.


----------



## arvidab

Samsung 30nm FTW!
2133 [email protected] or 1600 [email protected] on my 2500K.


----------



## BWG

Arvi, you should be able to get that down to CAS 9 if you bump it to 1.6v and bump your VCCIO to 1.10v or 1.11v. JedixJarf ran his that fast. It was 9-9-9 even I believe.


----------



## arvidab

Tbh, I haven't played with them that much. Only went by looking at what other people have done. I've seen stated that going over ~1.5V don't approve things, and I'm not sure how well these sticks can handle that voltage in the long run. But I'm gonna play some more with it sometime...
VCCIO is (was) at 1.15V.


----------



## BWG

The whole 1.5v issue you hear about is because pre-built computers had the IMC voltage too low to handle DIMMS that used over 1.5v. At this point, going from cas 10 to cas 9 has a marginal affect anyway, but it may be 500 more PPD lol


----------



## arvidab

Not sure about that, the impression that I got is simply that this RAM doesn't scale above 1.5V. But I will have to try myself with my own gear.


----------



## BWG

JedixJarf pushes 1.60v through his. PM him to see if he's had any issues pushing that through it before you do.


----------



## derickwm

If Skulltrail (8c 8t) can fit on here anywhere I spose I'll compete









Wildcard sounds about right...


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> If Skulltrail (8c 8t) can fit on here anywhere I spose I'll compete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard sounds about right...


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*


I don't now if you ran out space for your location, but it looks like Amangirl, but it didn't fit. I think you should change that. Just saying...


----------



## derickwm

It looks like Amangiri to me


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> It looks like Amangiri to me


Is that like 150 miles north of Flagstaff?


----------



## derickwm

Yesh sir.


----------



## ghostrider85

i want to participate in this TC, my 3570k is 0verclocked to 4.6ghz. i am folding 24/7

someone please let me join your team


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> i want to participate in this TC, my 3570k is 0verclocked to 4.6ghz. i am folding 24/7
> someone please let me join your team


You are Cat3. Go to page 1 of this thread. The Brass Bottom Boys are looking for a Cat3.


----------



## BWG

I have like 4 Cat3 people and BBB says they have their own recruit, so I'm removing their vacancy.


----------



## Erick Silver

The Royal Navy is still looking for an i7 folder.

Sent from my Samsung Captivate on Cyanogens CM10 Jellybean ROM with Devil Kernel.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Yesh sir.


Yeah, I did a google search for it and found where you were talking about, looks like a BEAUTIFUL place! I'd love to come check it out, but alas, my current monitary situation leaves no room for traveling out west. My goal is at some point to take about a month off and tour as much of the west as I can on a motorcycle, but that's going to have to wait until I'm a bit older (and probably retired). It will also take some convincing to get the wife to travel by bike (it's a dream of mine, but she's not so thrilled about the idea).

Anyway, looks like you're in an awesome area, I have to say, I'm a little jelly!


----------



## derickwm

It's a pretty cool place. Coming from Seattle it's a big change in scenery/climate.


----------



## WonderMutt

Why no bump in 5 days!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pretty cool place. Coming from Seattle it's a big change in scenery/climate.


Yeah, I'd say that would be a MAJOR change!


----------



## Desert Rat

Laundromatic is looking for an AMD folder, again.....


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat*
> 
> Laundromatic is looking for an AMD folder, again.....












Saw it in the team thread and added it yesterday.


----------



## She loved E

BWG - thanks for recruiting me & setting me up w/Full Auto! So far it's been a lot of fun and I'm quickly learning that stability>outright OC. Blasphemy!


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> BWG - thanks for recruiting me & setting me up w/Full Auto! So far it's been a lot of fun and I'm quickly learning that stability>outright OC. Blasphemy!


Stability is king!


----------



## BWG

Hey, it's the chick from Resident Evil isn't it SLE?

No problem, now go with the referral contest.


----------



## Erick Silver

The Royal Navy still needs an i7 and Fermi folder.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Hey, it's the chick from Resident Evil isn't it SLE?
> 
> No problem, now go with the referral contest.


Same person, but that is from The Fifth Element. No referals for you.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Same person, but that is from The Fifth Element. No referals for you.


Leeloo Dallas multipass, multipass...


----------



## She loved E

attn: newbs. tell em leeloo sent you.

come on she's like the original meme!


----------



## BWG

Hey guys, a little update. I have some new folders in Division III for you to keep an eye on. I want to make sure their output is good before they join a team. I also made some threads I suggest you subscribe to, and assist me with that target new folders.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1300517/do-you-own-a-2600k-2700k-3770k-3820-970-980-or-990-cpu

http://www.overclock.net/t/1300892/do-you-own-a-5xxx-6xxx-or-7xxx-amd-gpu

http://www.overclock.net/t/1303326/do-you-own-a-4xx-5xx-or-6xx-nvidia-gpu


----------



## msgclb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Hey guys, a little update. I have some new folders in Division III for you to keep an eye on.


Is this for real? He's almost whipping my i7!

*Cat3*

Code:



Code:


Username     Points          Rank
danielwiley     233,691         1


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msgclb*
> 
> Is this for real? He's almost whipping my i7!
> *Cat3*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Username     Points          Rank
> danielwiley     233,691         1


can an i5 do around 40k ppd?


----------



## labnjab

If you get lucky with good wus in v7 native. I get the few odd wus in v7 with my 3570k (ivy version of the 2500k) that get 55-60k ppd, but usually you only get a few that good a day


----------



## BWG

No, it was his i5 + a 560ti lol.

I pm'd him yesterday about it. I just removed him though because he went to Birds of Prey in the fermi spot.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> No, it was his i5 + a 560ti lol.
> 
> I pm'd him yesterday about it. I just removed him though because he went to Birds of Prey in the fermi spot.


lol! i was kinda jealous when i saw his ACTUAL points per day, i was like "WOW, IS THAT REALLY POSSIBLE? HOW HIGH IS HIS OC?"


----------



## $ilent

4.9gig 2700k reporting for duty!


----------



## langer1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> 
> 4.9gig 2700k reporting for duty!


I am going to get BWG to let you join us!


----------



## $ilent

I take it its just SMP folding for i7 now, no need for vmware or ubuntu?


----------



## langer1972

I use Vm 3.0.0 & 10.10 for folding.


----------



## $ilent

to fold on which hardware?


----------



## arvidab

To fold most efficient on CPU while still using Windoh's.

Even with the overhead of running a VM Linux is still better for folding CPU's.


----------



## $ilent

so how much more points you get with vmware running SMP as apposed to the system tray client?


----------



## langer1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> so how much more points you get with vmware running SMP as apposed to the system tray client?


A lot!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *langer1972*
> 
> I am going to get BWG to let you join us!


I asked him yesterday.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1303794/ready-to-come-back-to-folding/0_20#post_18118663


----------



## BWG

$ilent put langer down on the join tc form hertz. I think langer beat you to him, or $ilent liked langer better









I suggested he help you though hertz, but the person who recruits usually has 1st dibs and langer's i7 guy is MIA.

So, you guys can fight over him. Round 1 - FIGHT!


----------



## langer1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> $ilent put langer down on the join tc form hertz. I think langer beat you to him, or $ilent liked langer better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suggested he help you though hertz, but the person who recruits usually has 1st dibs and langer's i7 guy is MIA.
> 
> So, you guys can fight over him. Round 1 - FIGHT!


No fight I need to know what has happened to my i7 guy .


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *langer1972*
> 
> No fight I need to know what has happened to my i7 guy .


No fighting. I like that.



I am 44 and don't like to fight.


----------



## langer1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> No fighting. I like that.
> 
> I am 44 and don't like to fight.


Only when I play men's league hockey!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *langer1972*
> 
> Only when I play men's league hockey!


Are you calling me out? I'm dropping my gloves. What would you would you like to talk about?







I don't skate anymore.


----------



## langer1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Are you calling me out? I'm dropping my gloves. What would you would you like to talk about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't skate anymore.


I know my knees can't take it anymore.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> $ilent put langer down on the join tc form hertz. I think langer beat you to him, or $ilent liked langer better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suggested he help you though hertz, but the person who recruits usually has 1st dibs and langer's i7 guy is MIA.
> 
> So, you guys can fight over him. Round 1 - FIGHT!


Well we need to decide soon im banging these bigadv units away quickly.


----------



## BWG

bigadv?









You're on that Pink team now with it's ninja china chicks. Enjoy your rice rice baby!


----------



## langer1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> bigadv?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're on that Pink team now with it's ninja china chicks. Enjoy your rice rice baby!


Now that's funny.


----------



## anubis1127

The Power Rangers need an i7 folder.


----------



## langer1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> The Power Rangers need an i7 folder.


There are 2 in Div III to pick.


----------



## BWG

Power Rangers....

Who is leaving?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Power Rangers....
> 
> Who is leaving?


anubis1127


----------



## langer1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> anubis1127


Why?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *langer1972*
> 
> Why?


Wouldn't you like to know.


----------



## BWG

He's quitting because he hates you langer1972


----------



## langer1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> He's quitting because he hates you langer1972


That's good.


----------



## Erick Silver

BWG. The OP Needs to be updated. Navy still needs a Fermi Folder. General121 hds stated that he was not going to be able to do the 20/7 folding in PM.


----------



## BWG

Done


----------



## $ilent

can everyone have a look atthis thread I made here please, need some help with my ubuntu - http://www.overclock.net/t/1305133/folders-how-do-i-update-my-ubuntu-to-12-04-please/0_100

thanks!


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> can everyone have a look atthis thread I made here please, need some help with my ubuntu - http://www.overclock.net/t/1305133/folders-how-do-i-update-my-ubuntu-to-12-04-please/0_100
> thanks!


Responded in thread and via PM.


----------



## Paradigm84

I want to join so badly but my parents are objecting to me buying a separate budget folding rig.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I want to join so badly but my parents are objecting to me buying a separate budget folding rig.


fold on the rig youve got? not all foldes use dedicated folding rigs...


----------



## langer1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I want to join so badly but my parents are objecting to me buying a separate budget folding rig.


Did you tell them that it is for a good cause?


----------



## PCCstudent

BWG,I have to appreciate the way you personalize the team arranging aspect of your job. Seriously,it is clear that you do "get into" that aspect of what you are doing.Me,I am working my numbers up.I am a pawn to desert heat and I go to the doctor a lot.Let's see if I can reach the goal you set down.


----------



## $ilent

BWG, new folders signing up on the first page!

kle67 would like to fold on his q6600, I see Full auto and BBT need a wildcard folder
Mustang7302 would like to fold on his gtx 560 Non ti, again Full auto and BBT in need of a wildcard.


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCCstudent*
> 
> BWG,I have to appreciate the way you personalize the team arranging aspect of your job. Seriously,it is clear that you do "get into" that aspect of what you are doing.Me,I am working my numbers up.I am a pawn to desert heat and I go to the doctor a lot.Let's see if I can reach the goal you set down.


Thanks buddy. I do dedicate a lot of time to it, but I'm stretched pretty thin right now. Desert heat is folding's nemesis!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> BWG, new folders signing up on the first page!
> kle67 would like to fold on his q6600, I see Full auto and BBT need a wildcard folder
> Mustang7302 would like to fold on his gtx 560 Non ti, again Full auto and BBT in need of a wildcard.


I PM'd both of them today. Thanks for finding some people. I hope you win some prizes in the referral contest


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> I PM'd both of them today. Thanks for finding some people. I hope you win some prizes in the referral contest


Merci


----------



## Erick Silver

I AM A FREAKIN MORON.

I was not aware that the 3770k can fold in the i7 slot in Div 1&2..... Here my team has been getting 0 points for those slots all month......

yeah....I am a moron...


----------



## $ilent

^heh nice


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I AM A FREAKIN MORON.
> I was not aware that the 3770k can fold in the i7 slot in Div 1&2.


----------



## langer1972

This has to fall into the not good category.


----------



## Erick Silver

One of them has already responded and accepted my Team invite....Just waiting on BWG to get it done.

Now...Where are all the Fermi Folders????


----------



## BWG

Wildcard & nVidia pa pa please!


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Wildcard & nVidia pa pa please!


No joke, where are they hiding!


----------



## anubis1127

Oh, Power Rangers need a Cat 3 folder. I've been slacking.


----------



## $ilent

Can see it being 2 or 3 needed depending on power rangers needing a cat3.

Majin SSJ Eric M can fold nvidia
PimpSkyline can fold wildcard.


----------



## Erick Silver

Majin already been claimed by The Royal Navy


----------



## langer1972

We need a wildcard ours quit.


----------



## BWG

Let me take a look at the pending guys. Down to 3 and all in the same category.


----------



## langer1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Let me take a look at the pending guys. Down to 3 and all in the same category.


Thank you.


----------



## BWG

I have an i5 760 and a 560 in process wildcard folks.


----------



## langer1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> I have an i5 760 and a 560 in process wildcard folks.


That is good news!


----------



## Jeppzer

Still in Beta needs an i7 to temp for me while I try to get chopper up and running again. Guessing it will take me least a week if not longer.


----------



## $ilent

someone tell me again why people in the division 3 cant be moved to fold on a team?

I know theres no wildcard folders in div 3 at min but I seem to remember seeing people in div 3 and there being spots needed for those positions.


----------



## BWG

They are being moved, especially when there is a vacancy. I put them in there when they are new folders so I can make sure they did it right, and fold enough to warrant joining a team. Team Captains are more than welcome to PM folders in Division III if they need them, so go for it Jeppzer!


----------



## [T]yphoon

add the i7 3930K and i7 3960X to the i7 cat with restrictions


----------



## morencyam

I'm in need of a nVidia folder to take over my spot on the Slammers. Anyone that is interested please PM me


----------



## BWG

Spot filled


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[T]yphoon*
> 
> add the i7 3930K and i7 3960X to the i7 cat with restrictions


I struggle enough as it is to compete with regular 2600ks, I dont think I could manage against a 3930k or 3960x


----------



## $ilent

I guess we might need to create an actual team 3rd division soon BWG, theres alot of people waiting in div 3 now.


----------



## BWG

Nah, did you see the Division III announcement thread that covered the purpose of Division III? I have 3 people waiting to form a 21st team, but D1 & D2 need full first before I start adding more teams to D1 and D2.


----------



## $ilent

I see.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I see.


Hang in there $ilent.


----------



## langer1972

More teams I like the sound of that.


----------



## 1337LutZ

Team Just Be Cause is in need of a Dvision 2 folder, i might contact one of the Division 3 folders soon if the stats are fixed.


----------



## BWG

Take a look now and see if there is someone you want to draft to your team.


----------



## BWG

Guys, aside from an AMD folder which I have in process, we have zero vacant positions.


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Guys, aside from an AMD folder which I have in process, we have zero vacant positions.


----------



## anubis1127

Oh, Power Rangers need a Category 3 folder. Lee17 sold his i5.


----------



## BWG

How about CSCoder4ever?

Some of these guys just need some advanced folding tips. Dimaggio would be a good one too, but I'm not sure why he stopped folding his i5. He used to be a Team Captain. PM both of them and pick one anubis1127.


----------



## langer1972

Need a i7 folder for Birds Of Prey.


----------



## BWG

BOP was cancelled last night and a new TC team replaced them called Bird Stew


----------



## anubis1127

LOL

The Power Rangers are a full team once again.


----------



## langer1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *langer1972*
> 
> Need a i7 folder for Birds Of Prey.


STILL NEED!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> BOP was cancelled last night and a new TC team replaced them called Bird Stew


Ha ha ha very funny.


----------



## BWG

Conspiracy may do it langer1972. Waiting on a reply from him.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

how many cores are required and does a i7 930 count.


----------



## BWG

I could use you on my team right now actually. The 930 falls into Cat3 in this competition and competes with i5 2500k, 3570k and other Bloomfield i7's 920 through the 960 CPU's.

I'll PM you!


----------



## langer1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Conspiracy may do it langer1972. Waiting on a reply from him.


Got it.


----------



## arvidab

Laundromatic will be needing a Wildcard folder, preferable as awesome as our current.

GTX560, GTX465, i5 Lynnfield quad, C2Q. A high OC'd and dedicated folder is what we're looking for.


----------



## axipher

Team 13 needs an AMD GPU folder, I just moved for 6 months temporarily for work and can't fold.


----------



## kremtok

Infinity will be in need for a Category 3 folder as well as an AMD folder. There's a bit more urgency to filling the AMD slot but we'd like to have both slots filled in no less than a month. Please contact me if you're interested!


----------



## BWG

I'm off from job 2 tomorrow, so I will be working on this stuff. I believe a few guys can fill some spots you posted guys. Some aren't in D3 yet that are folding that I'm adding tomorrow.


----------



## langer1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> I'm off from job 2 tomorrow, so I will be working on this stuff. I believe a few guys can fill some spots you posted guys. Some aren't in D3 yet that are folding that I'm adding tomorrow.


Our AMD GPU folder has been down for 4 days now?He said he had a family problem out of town.


----------



## langer1972

Still in need of a full time i7-2 folder.


----------



## BWG

bump, did I miss any?


----------



## anubis1127

Wow, 10 folders needed, we may have to have another referral contest


----------



## langer1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *langer1972*
> 
> Still in need of a full time i7-2 folder.


Make that i7 & a i7-2 folder.


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> 10 TC folders needed


----------



## BWG

The (2) means you need 2:

*i7 & i7-2* - *2x* - *Birds of Prey (2)*,


----------



## langer1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> The (2) means you need 2:
> 
> *i7 & i7-2*
> -
> *2x*
> -
> *Birds of Prey (2)*
> ,


My bad.


----------



## BWG

No problemo







Hopefully, this guy on the sheet joins to fill at least 1 of them.


----------



## langer1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> No problemo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, this guy on the sheet joins to fill at least 1 of them.


I hope so.


----------



## Conspiracy

bump. lots of folders still needed in several categories

i7 & i7-2 - 2x - Birds of Prey (2),
Cat3 - 1x - Infinty
nVidia - 1x- The Misfits
AMD - 4x- 5-bits. Infinity, Birds of Prey (Temp), Team 13
Wildcard - 2x- The Misfits, Laundromatic


----------



## arvidab

You can scratch that Wildcard for Laundro off the list, juano will be taking that position with his 460. Hopefully today.


----------



## langer1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> bump. lots of folders still needed in several categories
> i7 & i7-2 - 2x - Birds of Prey (2),
> Cat3 - 1x - Infinty
> nVidia - 1x- The Misfits
> AMD - 4x- 5-bits. Infinity, Birds of Prey (Temp), Team 13
> Wildcard - 2x- The Misfits, Laundromatic


Bump!


----------



## Conspiracy

not sure if the numbers are up to date on page one. but lots of folders still needed for TC

-bump


----------



## axipher

BWG broke the stats site by entering a passkey with only 31 characters, everyone should scold him openly here...


----------



## Conspiracy

like this









or

this?


----------



## langer1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> BWG broke the stats site by entering a passkey with only 31 characters, everyone should scold him openly here...


Like this.


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> BWG broke the stats site by entering a passkey with only 31 characters, everyone should scold him openly here...


Axipher is wrong.







I put 32 characters, but a space after the passkey created 33 characters. What a cheap stats system







I like how it alerts you now in the form though and tells you if their are too few or too many characters though. Thanks for that little addition.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> BWG broke the stats site by entering a passkey with only 31 characters, everyone should scold him openly here...
> 
> 
> 
> Axipher is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put 32 characters, but a space after the passkey created 33 characters. What a cheap stats system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like how it alerts you now in the form though and tells you if their are too few or too many characters though. Thanks for that little addition.
Click to expand...

Team work, if only you would pay attention to that notification and not cost us 6 hours of passkey updates


----------



## BWG

I didn't even know what the heck that field was. I knew you added it, but didn't know it counted characters. What we've got here is failure to communicate. I think you never told me


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> I didn't even know what the heck that field was. I knew you added it, but didn't know it counted characters. What we've got here is failure to communicate. I think you never told me


That's because I was able to check before on an error and fixed it myself, which now it makes sense that whatever browser you're using is adding the space to the end when you select the passkey. I had removed a ton of extra spaces, sometimes at the beginning as well.

Now at my new office, no access to GDocs at all. So when an error pops up, I have to bug you to fix it...


----------



## BWG

Chrome since I'm folding all my GPU's. I can't use anything else when I do because it lags so badly. I just need to pay attention to the spaces. I will from now on and we will have 0 issues


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Chrome since I'm folding all my GPU's. I can't use anything else when I do because it lags so badly. I just need to pay attention to the spaces. I will from now on and we will have 0 issues


Or I could stop being lazy and focusing on giving the people more stats tracking and give you a control panel instead :rollseyes:


----------



## BWG

Yeah, I work all day today


----------



## langer1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> The Team Competition is a side contest we run here for OCN Folders. It's not required to be a part of a TC team to Fold for OCN, but for those of you Folding 20-24hrs in a day, it gives you another competition to take part in.
> 
> It runs every day, with all stats tallied up - and a champion crowned - at the end of each month, and then the points are reset for the new month. There are two TC Divisions, with promotions and relegations too. Stats can be found here.
> 
> There are restrictions on the teams, however, and we now need some replacements. The Folders needed are:
> 
> *i7 & i7-2*
> - *2*x - *Birds of Prey (2)*,
> *Cat3*
> -* 1x* - _*Infinty*_
> *nVidia
> - 1x-* *The Misfits*
> *AMD*
> - *4x*- _*5-bits*_. _*Infinity*_, _*Birds of Prey*_ (Temp), *Team 13*
> *Wildcard
> - 1x- The Misfits*
> * _List currently being overhauled as per PM request to each captain, *bolded* teams are up-to-date_
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Eligible Hardware
> 
> 
> 
> *i7 & i7-2*
> *• 2600k*
> *• 2700k*
> *• 3770k*
> *• 3820*
> *• 970, 980x, 990x (restrictions apply)*
> 
> *Cat3*
> _*• 2500k/2550k*_
> _*• X6*_
> _*• i7 920-960*_
> _*• 3570k*_
> 
> *nVidia*
> _*Any Fermi or Kepler GPU not listed in Wildcard below.*_
> 
> *AMD*
> _*Any AMD 5/6/7 series GPU.*_
> 
> *Wildcard*
> _*• GTS 450*_
> _*• Quad core CPU (excluding the ones listed in Cat3)*_
> _*• GTX 460SE*_
> _*•*_ _*GTX 460
> 
> • GTX 465*_
> _*• GTX 550Ti*_
> _*• GTX 560 (non-Ti)
> 
> • 9800GX2*_
> 
> 
> 
> *Please visit this thread and fill out the form if you're interested in joining.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If your team is in need of a replacement, please PM both axipher and BWG in one PM message with the details.*
> 
> *Updated:* Up to *post #1528* on the 17th-November-2012 by BWG per PM's.
> 
> *20 hours+ of Folding a day is required.*


BUMP>


----------



## [T]yphoon

Shizzle Tang needs a i7 (klaxian quit)
can i? with my i7?


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[T]yphoon*
> 
> Shizzle Tang needs a i7 (klaxian quit)
> can i? with my i7?


3960 is not yet eligible for TC. i think they are in the process of including it into the categories.

PM BWG if you are interested. the more people that say they want to compete with these new i7s then the more likely it will get used soon for TC










Spoiler: Eligible Hardware



single member may only be part of one category; for example, that person may only Fold on an i7 or Fermi, not both.

Hex (Beta) must fold in Division III only and fold bigadv with up to a 16 core hack.

• 970/980/990 Bloomfield

• 3930k

• 3960x

i7 & i7-2

All teams must include two i7 Folders; both i7s may Fold -hugeadv.

• If you have a Gulftown Hexcore (i7 970/980/990) in i7-1, you may not have another in i7-2, and you may not have a 3770k in i7-2.

• 3930k/3930xs are currently not eligible for the TC, but we're looking into fitting them in. PM me if you really wanna take part.









• 3820 is eligible and treated as a 2600/2700k

Cat3*

Any one of the following:

• i5 2500k

• X6 Phenom

• Bloomfield CPU (i7 920-960)

• i5 3570k

*restricted to bigadv with an 8 core hack only!

nVidia

Any Fermi or Kepler GPU not listed in Wildcard below.

AMD

Any AMD 5/6/7 series GPU.

Wildcard*

Any one of the following:
• GTS 450
• Quad core CPU (excluding the ones listed in Cat3)
• GTX 460SE
• GTX 460
• GTX 465
• GTX 550Ti

• GTX 560 (non-Ti)
• 9800GX2

*If you have hardware that gets 10-16k PPD but isn't listed in Wildcard, please PM me to discuss an exception being made


----------



## ilikebeer

Willing to join the Misfits with my oc gtx680, i5 2500k 4.8GHz. Am folding 24/7. PM me, don't know how to join a team.







Currently getting a nice stream of 8057 wu's which are netting me around 180k ppd.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Willing to join the Misfits with my oc gtx680, i5 2500k 4.8GHz. Am folding 24/7. PM me, don't know how to join a team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently getting a nice stream of 8057 wu's which are netting me around 180k ppd.


You can go here: http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/official-ocn-team-competition-sign-up-sheet and fill out the sign up sheet. Or just get a hold of the Captain for the team you're interested in joining.


----------



## BWG

PM'd him and bump for more folders. We have some people pending for some of these positions guys, but we always need more.


----------



## langer1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> PM'd him and bump for more folders. We have some people pending for some of these positions guys, but we always need more.


More is good.


----------



## BWG

More langers!


----------



## langer1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> More langers!


You got that right!!!!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> More langers!


More langer's means more victims for Skippy, I approve of this idea


----------



## langer1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> More langer's means more victims for Skippy, I approve of this idea


Just look at my avatar I think Jack can handle that light work.


----------



## mach1

The PPD Police need an i7 folder and a cat 3 folder. PM me or BWG or langer1972 (the next TC editor).


----------



## langer1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1*
> 
> The PPD Police need an i7 folder and a cat 3 folder. PM me or BWG or langer1972 (the next TC editor).


I hope you are joking about me being the editor.


----------



## anubis1127

The Power Rangers need a Cat 3 folder. Again.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Pretty sure The IT Crew is in need of at least a wildcard folder (I'm temporarily filling that spot)and I think we also need a cat3.


----------



## BWG

Bump for more TC folders.

Also, those of you who fill out the form receive a PM from me. If you want to join, set up your folding and follow the instructions to be added to TC. I handle adding you into TC in case you weren't clear on that


----------



## ZDngrfld

So The IT Crew no longer needs a Wildcard folder. I'll be folding that slot full time. I will not be folding on my 2700k, though. So we need a i7 and a cat3 folder.


----------



## king8654

Pretty sure explosm needs cat3 and wildcard folder


----------



## BWG

bump


----------



## BWG

bump


----------



## Conspiracy

Bump. Because i know there are still vacant spots somewhere


----------



## mach1

PPD Police need an i7 folder.


----------



## anubis1127

Ok. I will update the OP tonight. I believe there are a few other Vacancies that need to be posted.


----------



## BWG

bump for more people to join tc and teams to help by recruiting folders to fill vacant spots. Don't make me come back early you fools


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> bump for more people to join tc and teams to help by recruiting folders to fill vacant spots. Don't make me come back early you fools


^^^This

There's currently 20+ vacant slots.....


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Up for all to see.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

gtx 570 here ready for TC


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> gtx 570 here ready for TC


Sign up
















http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/official-ocn-team-competition-sign-up-sheet


----------



## Donkey1514

^^^THIS


----------



## skyn3t

than count me in and let's make this RiG to spread a million of cure around the world.

I will need some input in how to setup the [email protected] software.



is that right ?


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> ^^^This
> 
> There's currently 20+ vacant slots.....


20+ or 14?


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> 20+ or 14?


IDK after the recruiting frenzy....


----------



## anubis1127

I think we are down to 20, by my calculations, I may be wrong, and there are a few new guys that just signed up that need to get me passkeys.


----------



## Conspiracy

bump


----------



## Skiivari

Signed up. Been folding for quite some time but only some time ago did I get the rig to the point where I can run it 24/7 with no problems








Donkey's pm was nicely timed


----------



## hertz9753

The Fluffy Pink Ninjas need a Cat3 and an AMD gpu.


----------



## king8654

Team explosm needs a cat3!


----------



## Conspiracy

so after our recruit-a-thon, what kind of progress have we made on the empty TC slots?

as per discussion with donkey yesterday, ill be going off OCN to try and bring more folders from other websites


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> so after our recruit-a-thon, what kind of progress have we made on the empty TC slots?
> as per discussion with donkey yesterday, ill be going off OCN to try and bring more folders from other websites


I love it!! Go hit up the EVGA and [H]ardOCP forums and bring in some of their guys, they can spare a few!









I also plan on putting in some recruiting time next week. I'm off work for 11 days, most of which will be spent on folding endevors and gaming. Anubis, can you make sure the first page is updated by the weekend so we know what we're looking for when we go out recruiting (not that it really matters, I recruit everything and let the chips fall where they may, but it does help knowing what is most needed).


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> so after our recruit-a-thon, what kind of progress have we made on the empty TC slots?
> as per discussion with donkey yesterday, ill be going off OCN to try and bring more folders from other websites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it!! Go hit up the EVGA and [H]ardOCP forums and bring in some of their guys, they can spare a few!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also plan on putting in some recruiting time next week. I'm off work for 11 days, most of which will be spent on folding endevors and gaming. Anubis, can you make sure the first page is updated by the weekend so we know what we're looking for when we go out recruiting (not that it really matters, I recruit everything and let the chips fall where they may, but it does help knowing what is most needed).
Click to expand...

i think we are splitting up the other computer forums but i am working on that second one you mentioned


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> i think we are splitting up the other computer forums but i am working on that second one you mentioned


Yeah, I've looked t EVGA's forums before and I'd love to go try to recruit some of their people, but I can't stand the layout of their forum so I try not to look at it. I don't know, really, why I hate it so much, but I do. Maybe it's because I spend so much time on OCN and I love our layout, but it just bothers me.

With that said, I'll be sticking to OCN, but I'll see if I can't work some magic (I picked up 5 people in two months during the recruiting contest and that was with just over 2 hours invested).


----------



## Conspiracy

nice.

donkey and i and others, mostly donkey. went through every page of the user list of people folding for OCN that appear to fold regularly and PM'd them. im sure between all of us we missed some as well as people that might even be members but not folding for OCN because they are unaware that we have a folding team number. more than anything while i hope the recruiting helps bring people to TC it is also a bonus if they just start folding on a regular basis to participate in the [email protected] and just help out the cause


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> nice.
> donkey and i and others, mostly donkey. went through every page of the user list of people folding for OCN that appear to fold regularly and PM'd them. im sure between all of us we missed some as well as people that might even be members but not folding for OCN because they are unaware that we have a folding team number. more than anything while i hope the recruiting helps bring people to TC *it is also a bonus if they just start folding on a regular basis to participate in the [email protected] and just help out the cause*


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## InsideJob

I have a 7970 and AMD CPU up for grabs on a team


----------



## [T]yphoon

getting a GTX 465 so i can fold for my old team again (CAT3)
also Shizzle Tang already has a i7-1 (Dmanstasiu) and a AMD (InsideJob) cat

Dmanstasiu: Intel i7 2600k
InsideJob: AMD Radeon 7970

and me in a few days for the cat3 with a GTX 465


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[T]yphoon*
> 
> getting a GTX 465 so i can fold for my old team again (CAT3)
> also Shizzle Tang already has a i7-1 (Dmanstasiu) and a AMD (InsideJob) cat
> Dmanstasiu: Intel i7 2600k
> InsideJob: AMD Radeon 7970
> and me in a few days for the cat3 with a GTX 465


Great! I'll update the OP. Thanks, [T]yphoon.


----------



## hertz9753

I thought a GTX 465 was in the Wildcard cat.


----------



## OverClocker55

I fold for EVGA


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I fold for EVGA


EVGA


----------



## [T]yphoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I thought a GTX 465 was in the Wildcard cat.


whoops, yeah thats what i mean
sorry bout that


----------



## BWG

20 still? You forgetting to update this anubis1127?


----------



## kremtok

Infinity is at full strength!


----------



## langer1972

It upsets me that there are members of OCN that fold for another team. Although it is not breaking the rules of TOS I still think its uncool.


----------



## king8654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *langer1972*
> 
> It upsets me that there are members of OCN that fold for another team. Although it is not breaking the rules of TOS I still think its uncool.


kinda like cheating on your barber to avoid the holiday tip


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *langer1972*
> 
> It upsets me that there are members of OCN that fold for another team. Although it is not breaking the rules of TOS I still think its uncool.


You take this whole folding thing way too personally.

We're not doing it for our team; the competitive aspect of the [email protected] program only exists to encourage participation. Whether someone is folding for OCN, EVGA, [H], or some team you've never heard of, all of the work contributes to the same goal. Fold or do not, for any team you wish. That is your choice. Leave others' choices to them.


----------



## mmonnin

Kinda depends on the 'home' forum. I'm a member of several forums that have FAH Teams. But I know what you mean. I kinda felt the same way when someone would talk about another DC project in the FAH forum.


----------



## langer1972

I stand by what I said.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Guys, no fighting please. If you cannot positively contribute to the thread or post constructive criticisms then please don't bother responding to the thread.


----------



## mmonnin

Who's fighting?


----------



## langer1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5entinel*
> 
> Guys, no fighting please. If you cannot positively contribute to the thread or post constructive criticisms then please don't bother responding to the thread.


What are you talking about?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *langer1972*
> 
> What are you talking about?


You missed it apparently, the thread was cleaned.


----------



## BWG

20 down to 13.

That's the right direction at least!


----------



## langer1972

I got 2 out of 75.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *langer1972*
> 
> I got 2 out of 75.


I didn't get any.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> You take this whole folding thing way too personally.
> We're not doing it for our team; the competitive aspect of the [email protected] program only exists to encourage participation. Whether someone is folding for OCN, EVGA, [H], or some team you've never heard of, all of the work contributes to the same goal. Fold or do not, for any team you wish. That is your choice. Leave others' choices to them.


100% agree.


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> You take this whole folding thing way too personally.
> We're not doing it for our team; the competitive aspect of the [email protected] program only exists to encourage participation. Whether someone is folding for OCN, EVGA, [H], or some team you've never heard of, all of the work contributes to the same goal. Fold or do not, for any team you wish. That is your choice. Leave others' choices to them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> 100% agree.


I totally agree with ^^^^ but what Langer failed to mention was that there's someone actively recruiting for EVGA..... Not cool


----------



## arvidab

Add a AMD GPU folder to the list, Laundomatic need one of those.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Add a AMD GPU folder to the list, Laundomatic need one of those.


Done.


----------



## langer1972

Birds Of Prey needs a AMD GPU Folder


----------



## mach1

The PPD Police need a fermi and i7 folder immediately. PM anubis1127.


----------



## Donkey1514

Dark Predators need an i7-2 folder


----------



## MarkV1184

I'm not sure how often the front page is updated, so I thought I'd throw out my hardware specs here in case any team is in need of a cat3. I have an i5 3570k @ 4.4 GHz paired with a GTX 670 that has been folding 24/7.


----------



## msgclb

*5-Bits* will need a Wildcard folder by the middle of February.


----------



## XPD541

Still need an i7 folder as per the OP.









PM me if you fit the bill!


----------



## langer1972

Birds Of Prey is in *NEED OF A i7* folder.


----------



## blizzard182cold

if i was not paying the power bill i would help out but yeh they have kinda gone up 200% in the past 3 years here in Australia sorry guys feel like a let down tbh


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> if i was not paying the power bill i would help out but yeh they have kinda gone up 200% in the past 3 years here in Australia sorry guys feel like a let down tbh


The [email protected] project would appreciate any contribution you can make I'm sure, so don't feel upset that you can't fold enough for the TC or that you shouldn't bother folding at all because you can't fold 24/7. Maybe you could just do the Foldathons which are only two days of folding a month, or maybe you could only fold a bit during winter (that's a thing even in Australia right?) or something.


----------



## blizzard182cold

atm my situation dont let me but we will see soon enough i plan on moving by july


----------



## chino1974

Birds of Prey needs a AMD,i7 and Cat. 3 folder asap!!!


----------



## Samurai707

Brass Bottom Boys is in need of a Cat3 and i7 folder, please send me a pm if interested!


----------



## Erick Silver

Heads up people.

I was the Captain of The Royal Navy Team. I am officially stepping down and leaving the TC until I can get my financial situation resolved.

The Royal Navy will need a replacement Wildcard folder. There are 2 in the Division 3 Wildcard category. Perhaps one of them could take my place.

Good luck to all the teams. I hope to return when the money problems are resolved. Hopefully with some newer hardware.

FOLD ON MY BROTHERS.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Heads up people.
> 
> I was the Captain of The Royal Navy Team. I am officially stepping down and leaving the TC until I can get my financial situation resolved.
> 
> The Royal Navy will need a replacement Wildcard folder. There are 2 in the Division 3 Wildcard category. Perhaps one of them could take my place.
> 
> Good luck to all the teams. I hope to return when the money problems are resolved. Hopefully with some newer hardware.
> 
> FOLD ON MY BROTHERS.


I'm sorry to see you in a situation that leaves you unable to fold, it's plain to see that it's important to you. I hope your situation improves, and wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Erick Silver

Thanks you juano. I am angry more than anything else. I'm angry that I had to make this decision.


----------



## stickg1

I have a 3570K @ 4.8GHz and a GTX550ti that fold 24/7 if anyone needs a Cat3 or Wildcard!


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Thanks you juano. I am angry more than anything else. I'm angry that I had to make this decision.


RL comes first. Donate what's available after that. Cheers.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Thanks you juano. I am angry more than anything else. I'm angry that I had to make this decision.


I hope that Bob May come back come back soon. Good luck to nice guy.


----------



## labnjab

Laundromatic is in need of 2 24/7 folders

I7-1 - We're looking for a 3930k or a 3960k with a decent overclock that is willing to fold in native linux

Nvidia -We are looking for a 570, 580, 670 or 680

Pm me or our team captain, arvidab for details


----------



## soulreaper05

Hey all,

I have two GTX 680's and an i7 3960x @ 4.7 GHz whichever you want to use for your team.

let me know!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulreaper05*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> I have two GTX 680's and an i7 3960x @ 4.7 GHz whichever you want to use for your team.
> 
> let me know!


I sent a pm for you to the guys at Laundromatic.


----------



## soulreaper05

Thanks! Ill have to install linux though.


----------



## labnjab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulreaper05*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> I have two GTX 680's and an i7 3960x @ 4.7 GHz whichever you want to use for your team.
> 
> let me know!


We could use either







PM sent


----------



## jomama22

Hey guys I need a teammmm!!!!

Got a 7970 doing 65k ppd , so anyone who needs a new amd guy please pm me!

Cheers


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> Hey guys I need a teammmm!!!!
> 
> Got a 7970 doing 65k ppd , so anyone who needs a new amd guy please pm me!
> 
> Cheers


Pretty sure 5 bits still need an AMD folder. http://www.overclock.net/t/881367/5-bits/0_20


----------



## BWG

Explosm needs everything but me possibly.


----------



## Hatchet

Are 4770k's eligible for i7?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hatchet*
> 
> Are 4770k's eligible for i7?


That has not been discussed yet. Do you have any PPD numbers on them?


----------



## Hatchet

Not hard numbers, but ill start keeping track, write them down, and report back.

but, from what ive seen so far: 4770k @ 4.5ghz = 3770k @ 4.7ghz = 2600k @ 4.9ghz


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hatchet*
> 
> Not hard numbers, but ill start keeping track, write them down, and report back.
> 
> but, from what ive seen so far: 4770k @ 4.5ghz = 3770k @ 4.7ghz = 2600k @ 4.9ghz


OK, cool. Report back a few numbers, and I'll see if the captain's want to allow them. I wouldn't have a problem with it, as I always like to keep hardware current.


----------



## Hatchet

Preliminary 24 hour tests:

7809: tpf - 6:23 - 33.1k ppd
8702: tpf - 0:59 - 26.8k ppd
7808: tpf - 6:20 - 33.7k ppd

4770k @ 4.5ghz 1.25v, 1600mhz CAS 10

windows 8 64bit, [email protected] v 7.3.6


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hatchet*
> 
> Preliminary 24 hour tests:
> 
> 7809: tpf - 6:23 - 33.1k ppd
> 8702: tpf - 0:59 - 26.8k ppd
> 7808: tpf - 6:20 - 33.7k ppd
> 
> 4770k @ 4.5ghz 1.25v, 1600mhz CAS 10
> 
> windows 8 64bit, [email protected] v 7.3.6


Yeah, I don't see why we couldn't add those to the i7 category, I'll bring it up with the captains.


----------



## BWG

Only 82? We should fill those in a week.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Only 82? We should fill those in a week.


It may be down to ~78 or so now.


----------



## BWG

I sent a PM to everyone on my team. Once I confirm who is in/out, I will go to the past folders to fill spots. You know my time is limited, but if you need some help with anything let me know.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> I sent a PM to everyone on my team. Once I confirm who is in/out, I will go to the past folders to fill spots. You know my time is limited, but if you need some help with anything let me know.


I could use some help getting 24" pythons.


----------



## BWG

Train, say your prayers, and eat your vitamins...


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> It may be down to ~78 or so now.


You may want to update the OP to make sure existing TC guys aren't being replaced.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I could use some help getting 24" pythons.


----------



## WonderMutt

Full Auto is in need of an i7 and a Wildcard at the moment.


----------



## Ribozyme

I'm up for joining a team, just got my 3770k and will do some overclocking. I've been folding 24/7 almost for a month now with a 3570k. I also use my pc for everything else so it is not dedicated to folding.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> I'm up for joining a team, just got my 3770k and will do some overclocking. I've been folding 24/7 almost for a month now with a 3570k. I also use my pc for everything else so it is not dedicated to folding.


Why does your 24/7 Folders Club link to this? http://www.overclock.net/t/1025332/82-team-competition-folders-needed-for-the-cure/0_20


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Why does your 24/7 Folders Club link to this? http://www.overclock.net/t/1025332/82-team-competition-folders-needed-for-the-cure/0_20


Just found out too, very strange. Will fix it.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Just found out too, very strange. Will fix it.


Just so you know Klue doesn't update the 24/7 club anymore. Have you been added?


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Just so you know Klue doesn't update the 24/7 club anymore. Have you been added?


Just checked and no I am not added







I filled in the form a week ago or so. And my link autofixed itself? It now links to the 24/7 club again.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Just so you know Klue doesn't update the 24/7 club anymore. Have you been added?


I pm'd him about sharing the gdocs form/spreadsheet with me a few days ago, so somebody else can update it while he's away.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Just checked and no I am not added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I filled in the form a week ago or so. And my link autofixed itself? It now links to the 24/7 club again.


Yeah, as hertz9753 noted Klue hasn't really been around to update the 24/7 club. He's been pretty busy IRL, but I'm hoping to get access to approve people.


----------



## gboeds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> I'm up for joining a team, just got my 3770k and will do some overclocking. I've been folding 24/7 almost for a month now with a 3570k. I also use my pc for everything else so it is not dedicated to folding.


Team 13 could use your 3770K, one I7 slot is all we are short of being a full team on July 1st....


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gboeds*
> 
> Team 13 could use your 3770K, one I7 slot is all we are short of being a full team on July 1st....


Count me in then. I'm now at 4.5 ghz 1.264V. Temps are awfully high though, hitting 80 with noctua nh d14. Any flags I should add to get more PPD? Only getting 20k PPD for the moment.


----------



## gboeds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Count me in then. I'm now at 4.5 ghz 1.264V. Temps are awfully high though, hitting 80 with noctua nh d14. Any flags I should add to get more PPD? Only getting 20k PPD for the moment.


PM REPUBLICOFGAMER our Captain

I do not know of any flags to run for I7 anymore, been a while since I ran my 960 on all 8 threads. The best way to get more ppd is to fold in Linux...native is best, but if you use your PC for other stuff in Windows, there are several guides for setting up VMs to fold in here


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gboeds*
> 
> PM REPUBLICOFGAMER our Captain
> 
> I do not know of any flags to run for I7 anymore, been a while since I ran my 960 on all 8 threads. The best way to get more ppd is to fold in Linux...native is best, but if you use your PC for other stuff in Windows, there are several guides for setting up VMs to fold in here


Done, he is offline currently though.

Yes I have to get linux running but having some problems due to uefi and windows 8.


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

Replied! sorry for such a late one Been running around all day!


----------



## BWG

U...

Captain?

Neat...


----------



## sstnt

MISFITS needs an AMD and a Wildcard folder. PM me if you're interested!









Added: Our current I7-2 folder might be swapping over to AMD, so if you are/could fold for I7-2, we might be looking for YOU too. Let me know!


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> U...
> 
> Captain?
> 
> Neat...


oh comon! you know your happy for me haha <3


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sstnt*
> 
> MISFITS needs an AMD and a Wildcard folder. PM me if you're interested!


its a trap don't do it!!!!! just kidding aha im just yanking your chain!


----------



## anubis1127

I'm just going to drop the ~9999 that Donkey was trolling with until I can get an actual count this weekend.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Good because thread lost all credibility, serious business in here


----------



## Renegadesl1

I have a gtx 570 I can fold with to help out.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renegadesl1*
> 
> I have a gtx 570 I can fold with to help out.


PM'd.


----------



## dman811

I could throw my HD 5770 into the mix if someone needs me.


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I'm just going to drop the ~9999 that Donkey was trolling with until I can get an actual count this weekend.


----------



## BWG

Nothing to see here.


----------



## dman811

I can fit into the teams that need AMD GPU folders with my Radeon HD 5770. Not much, but it gets around ~4500PPD.


----------



## BWG

Wow, that's a bit lower than the 100k PPD some of these GPU's are doing in the AMD GPU Category. Can you overclock and put an advanced flag on the client?


----------



## dman811

The advanced flag raises the PPD to 11000 but it would take on average 4 days to complete.


----------



## BWG

Accidentally left out Kepler in Wildcard that was intended initially to be all but what's in other categories.









*GPU Wildcard*


All Single Fermi GPU's
All Single Kepler Series GPU's not listed in nVidia, or the GPU Elite Category
All Single AMD 5xxx, 6xxx, and 7xxx GPU's not listed in the AMD GPU, or GPU Elite Category


----------



## BWG

Updated...


----------



## valkeriefire

FPN actually needs an i7 folder too. Hertz probably already told you.


----------



## BWG

You have an i7.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> You have an i7.


I saw what you did there.


----------



## BWG

What's this?

3x Intel i7 [email protected]


----------



## BWG

Bump for more people to join. New hardware rules went into effect 8/1. You can fold anything from the new and old hardware rules for this month. We need some more folders!


----------



## dman811

I can fold on my HD 5770, the numbers aren't great, and it's horrible at Cx17, but it can get 2-3 units done in a day, both worth either 1835points or 2224points. I can't overclock the card because it is in a wooden case, and the CPU is already having a bunch of temperature issues due to the fact that the filter I bought can't filter 6 dogs worth of shedding, and 8 packs of cigarettes a day between each of my parents.


----------



## BWG

Who wants dman?


----------



## dman811

Currently the 5770 Gets ~4K points in ~23 hours, and as I already said, unfortunately overclocking is not an option unless I can get the heat of the CPU down from low 60s to somewhere in the 40s or lower. That's pretty hard with dog hair and nicotine/cigarette smoke constantly being brought into the case by the 4 intake fans. Plus it is inside a wooden case which retains heat insanely well... unfortunately.


----------



## WonderMutt

Full Auto should have our GPU E slot filled within the next 24 to 48 hours. Thank you, SLE, you are awesome!


----------



## She loved E

You rang?


----------



## BWG

PM with Passkey and details please.


----------



## $ilent

bump for more folders!


----------



## barkinos98

I am willing to sacrifice my rig for science.
4770K will be overclocked, so will be the 780, just not for the TC starting at 1st september, i first want to see its stock performance.
i am willing to keep it open 20/7 (at least) and yeah thats all i can say about me/my rig for now


----------



## sstnt

MISFITS is looking for a nVidia folder....680 preferred, maybe 670 or 770 if that's what you've got and you can fold full time on it for us. We were in the lead in CAT 1, now we're about 31k points behind in 2nd place, but could swing right back up with the right folder. If interested, pm me and we'll talk.









sstnt


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sstnt*
> 
> MISFITS is looking for a nVidia folder....680 preferred, maybe 670 or 770 if that's what you've got and you can fold full time on it for us. We were in the lead in CAT 1, now we're about 31k points behind in 2nd place, but could swing right back up with the right folder. If interested, pm me and we'll talk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sstnt


If you really want the most points you need to look for another 7970 folder to put in the GPU-E slot and move your 780 to the nvidia slot.


----------



## BWG

That's not allowed. Read the manual.


----------



## LarsL

My bad.


----------



## BWG

It's understandable. You're just trying to help.


----------



## LarsL

When did you drop the 780's from the nvidia class


----------



## BWG




----------



## sstnt

Aaaannnnddd....MISFITS STILL needs a 680 (or maybe 670or 770) nVidia Folder...but we just made it back to #1 (by 14k pnts), so if you HURRY you would be joining the first place team! Wait til later today, and we're probably back in 2nd place cause we REALLY NEED YOU!

Oh, and thanks for burying my post, guys! ;-)


----------



## She loved E

Full Auto needs a 7970 folder!

We need the help more than sstnt! So pls continue ignoring him!


----------



## WonderMutt

Full Auto is also again in need of a GPU E folder, AcEsSalvation has decided the TC is just not for him.


----------



## Samurai707

The Brass Bottom Boys are in search of a CPU-Wild, nvidia and AMD folder. Feel free to PM myself if you are interested


----------



## BWG

Updated and bump for more TC folders to sign up right now to start teams off with a fighting chance by tomorrow for September. Whether you fold only 30 days, or plan to stay perm, we could use you. The referral contest starts tomorrow. See my signature for details. Now's the time because there is even incentives folks.


----------



## Kevdog

Ill fold my 7970 for a team temp for the rest of Sept just to see what it does to my power bill


----------



## hertz9753

Kevdog, I love your avi. I get the nose hit several times a day.


----------



## BWG

PM'd and updated OP


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> Ill fold my 7970 for a team temp for the rest of Sept just to see what it does to my power bill


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> PM'd


Only took 2 days ......







.......


----------



## WonderMutt

Where is the list of needed folders? I was wanting to make sure Full Auto was on there for the GPU-E slot?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Where is the list of needed folders? I was wanting to make sure Full Auto was on there for the GPU-E slot?


Looks like the OP was killed by ocn, several threads were affected, I don't know what happened.


----------



## Samurai707

The manual was affected as well.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> The manual was affected as well.


It's true, I also thought I posted something in the reply. I have to click full page editor to post pictures now.


----------



## BWG

Fixed and yeah I added GPU-E to Full Auto after that PM.


----------



## Samurai707

The Brass Bottom Boys are looking to make a comeback!

Currently, we are looking for Dedicated (20/7 ) folders in the following categories:

*AMD GPU*
HD7970
HD7950

*Wildcard GPU*
GTX 660
GTX 580

*Wildcard CPU:*
i7 Bloomfield
i5's
AMD FX

Please Contact me either here, in the Brass Bottom Boys thread, or via PM if you are interested in joining the Team Competition









Happy Folding!


----------



## Kevdog

Full Auto needs a GPU-E folder?? Who wants to join??


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

The Power Rangers, currently ranked #1 in Division 1, will soon be in need of 2 people to take the place of our members who are retiring.

We are looking for someone to fill the GPU slots starting October 1st, 2013.

The slots are AMD GPU slot and the GPU-Elite slot.

Ideally I would love to have people who have a 7970 video card for the AMD slot and a GTX 780 to fill the GPU-E slot who are able to Fold 24/7 on them, but if you have an AMD 7950, AMD 7970, GTX 680 or GTX 780 you can Fold in the GPU-Elite category, and if you have an AMD 7750, 7770, 7790, 7850, 7870, 7950, or 7970 card you can fold in the AMD slot.

If you have any questions or are interested in Folding for us, please send me a private message or post on the Power Rangers thread and we will answer any questions you may have.

http://www.overclock.net/t/887917/power-rangers/0_50

(Edit)

We have filled up our AMD slot with a new Folder, but we are still in need of someone with a GTX 780 or 7970 (or similar card) for our GPU-Elite slot.


----------



## BWG

You sound like sstnt with your #1 talk


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

We have filled up our AMD slot with a new Folder, but we are still in need of someone with a GTX 780 or 7970 (or similar card) for our GPU-Elite slot.


----------



## $ilent

Explosm is in need of a i7 folder and a CPU-wildcard folder!


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

We are still in need of a full time Folder in our GPU-Elite slot ... AMD 7970 or GTX 780 preferred.


----------



## Kevdog

Full Auto is also in need of a GPU-E Folder, and you don't need to wear a funny colored jump suit and helmet!!


----------



## $ilent

Explosm is still in need of a i7 folder and cpu wildcard folder


----------



## Matt*S.

I put my information in the Google Spreadsheet, but I'm thinking I should post here as well. I currently have a 4770k and a 7970, debating about either selling the 7970, and getting a pair of 680's or ordering a R290X when they become available.

Either way, all will be Watercooled, and I have options. I fold about 24hrs./day.


----------



## $ilent

Matt would you like to join my team Explosm? we need an i7 folder


----------



## hertz9753

Fluffy Pink Ninjas are still looking for an i7 folder.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

We have filled up our GPU-E spot, so we are no longer in need of Folder right at the moment. Our normal nVidia person had issues with his GTX 680 card and we haven't heard back from him in awhile but we have someone temping for him, so we may need a replacement once we do hear back from him (or not).

But The Power Rangers are back at full strength and bringing it on!


----------



## BWG

Check the op. See if I'm missing anyone.


----------



## stickg1

Infinity needs AMD GPU, GPU-E, possibly WC. PM me if interested. I will send hawt newds and kremtok sends edible arrangements.


----------



## BWG

Updated


----------



## dman811

I am able to take over for anyone who needs an nVidia folder with my GTX 660 Ti if I am wanted.


----------



## Kevdog

*Full Auto* still has an opening for a *GPU Elite *Team folder if anyone is interested, *come on down..... *


----------



## Zealon

I'm able to fill a spot if anyone needs an i7 3930k


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zealon*
> 
> I'm able to fill a spot if anyone needs an i7 3930k


Did you sign yourself up here: http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/official-ocn-team-competition-sign-up-sheet/

Also PM'd.


----------



## msgclb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zealon*
> 
> I'm able to fill a spot if anyone needs an i7 3930k


It seems that I'm over a week late but I want you to know that The PPD Police needs an i7 folder.

I noticed that you have also signed up on the competition spreadsheet.

PM'd.


----------



## Kevdog

There's gotta be someone with a 780 that wants to be in the TC and join team "Full Auto"!?!?


----------



## BWG

Bump for more tc folders.


----------



## joker927

Just found out about TC. I could fit into a handful of possible categories. Just filled out the form.

What winning team could use:

i7 ivb 3770 @ 4.2ghz
i7 980x gultown @ 3.4ghz
Nvidia GTX 570
Nvidia GTX 760
i7-975 (Bloomfield) @ 3.5ghz
Nvidia GTX 470
NVidia GTX 670
AMD 7950HD


----------



## BWG

Imagine that! I'll send you instructions.


----------



## BWG

Who wants a GPU-E GTX 780 Folder?

Joker, are you ready yet?


----------



## joker927

The pinks got their i7 slot filled. Two other teams could use me but I need to do some rearranging.

The 980x is in a folding box with nvidia cards. My options are to force core15 on the GPUs, but that lowers ppd and is only a temporary workaround as 17 becomes the norm, or move the GPUs into another box.

The only other box I have is my diaily i7 so im looking into seeing if it's possible to have my display run on the i7 gpu and still fold on the dual nvidia gpus. I looking into something called dummy plugs. I will take a few days to get it setup (unless someone knows that this setup will not work at all)


----------



## BWG

I updated the list today. It appears we have no vacant i7 spots left, but you have a ton of other items I went ahead and PM'd you about so you would know how they fair in their respective categories.

MLP Folding is Magic has an i7 folder, but he has yet to post any points this month. I believe they could use you as a temp, or I could activate Dark Predators again and place you on their team. I know Donkey1514 and Carlos Spicey Weiner are ready to fold for them again along with maybe one other person.


----------



## BWG

I would be a true delight if bumping this thread would result in at least 1 additional folder joining this prestigious folding competition.


----------



## QuietGamer

Ill join someones team.

Rig will be an

i3 4130
Asus H87 Plus/csm
8 gig ram
250 ssd

PNY 780 stock

If I am to understand how folding works, it needs a powerful GPU and a Ok CPU to make a good rig?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuietGamer*
> 
> Ill join someones team.
> 
> Rig will be an
> 
> i3 4130
> Asus H87 Plus/csm
> 8 gig ram
> 250 ssd
> 
> PNY 780 stock
> 
> If I am to understand how folding works, it needs a powerful GPU and a Ok CPU to make a good rig?


Yes, that should be a fine folding rig.

I was running a GTX 780 off a Celeron G1610 / B75 setup for TC back in August , and September. Then I moved to the NV category with a 680, and the same board/CPU. One thing that will probably help you is choosing the i3 from the start, I regret choosing the cheaper Celeron. I don't recommend a Celeron for NV folding atm, but that's not an issue since you're already looking at the i3.


----------



## QuietGamer

Thank You

I Changed the card to an EVGA 780 stock if that makes a diiference.

Time to put it all together and fill out the form on the first page.

Oh, and figure out how to install the folding program.


----------



## BWG

Fill out the form and I will send you some instructions you might find useful. The program is pretty simple. Install and it runs, but you'll need to do a few other things before you install it like obtain a passkey from Stanford which I outline in my PM Script I send to people who sign up.


----------



## dman811

Feel free to ask for the help of anyone willing to give it (most people here including myself) if you need it.


----------



## QuietGamer

Hello Everyone,

So I have been folding now for approx 30 hours to make sure everything was running well and have a score of 93386.

Does that seem to be about right? The hardware that it was accumulated on are the 2 rigs in my sig.

After looking around the software and reading the forums I have a few questions:

What is the difference between the score and PPD? It seems as everyone on the forums seem to gauge productivity by that matrix (PPD) but it does not show in the final score?

QuietGamer is showing around 81000 PPD anf Folding Rig is 59000 PPD according to the Folding Client software, Status tab.

From looking in the forums I thought that a 780 could do 150000+ PPD and I have been running 2!

Are there some tweaks I should do to the software to maximize the PPD?

Currently the Clients are installed using default settings with the exception of the Folding Rig which was installed using the guide that BWG sent me. (Beginners instructions).

I am more of a hardware guy that a software guy so please be specific with any pointers anyone is kind enough to share.

Thanks All


----------



## LarsL

Hey Quiet are you folding with a passkey.



your stats you should be getting 150k ppd per card if they fold 24/7. More if they are OC. Mine run at 1228 and 2141. My Stats This is what 2 780's can do. Join Team Intel for the upcoming Folding War.
You also want to run beta work units core 17 units 7810,7811 and 8900 to get these you need to set your gpu to run beta units.


Click config then on slots then select your gpu and click edit pull down to the bottom and click add type client-type in the top box and beta in the bottom box then click ok ok and save.


----------



## BWG

You have to apply a beta flag. I sent you a PM about joining TC. We're ready to help so you can join in on the fun.


----------



## QuietGamer

Thanks for the responses everyone.

Yes, I have seperate passkeys for both computers as out lined in BWG's Beginner installation guide.

I installed the passkey on the Folding rig per instructions and on QuietGamer I installed it at the beginning of the installation of the client.

I hope to get some desk time shortly so install the beta changes both of you have mentioned. ( Plumbing issues at one of my rentals has priority







)

As a side note, I can not find a list of teams that needs people unless the list on the first page of this thread is current? but was dated awhile back.

I am from Kansas City so BBQ does run thru my veins (cholesterol too)


----------



## QuietGamer

I have the installed the changes that where suggested, now to see what happens.

Any other tips of the trade?

I have seen mention of dedicating a core from the CPU to feed the Video card.. Is that something to consider and implement?
(rigs are in sig)

BTW

the Folding Rig is running at 993 mhz and QuietGamer is 1110mhz (both 780's)

Thanks for the tips!!!


----------



## arvidab

Yea, Nvidia needs a CPU-thread to fo its work, if you are folding CPU too drop that down to n-2 threads (to avoid prime numbers). If you aren't folding on the CPU you don't need no special tricks.


----------



## BWG

I get to change this to 17 tomorrow. How about someone else sign up and make it 16?


----------



## hertz9753

You talked me into it. Where do I join up?


----------



## BWG

Great Scott! You joining will require a Delorian and a crazy doctor.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Great Scott! You joining will require a Delorian and a crazy doctor.


Don't forget the Calvin Klein underwear.


----------



## BWG

2 Titans Ready with Passkeys to join on December 1st, but 5 teams in need:


*Full Auto:* *GPU-E*
*Shizzle Tang:* *GPU-E, CPU-Wild*
*Still In Beta:* *GPU-E, AMD, GPU-Wild *
*Big Bang Theorists*: *GPU-E, CPU-WC, AMD, GPU-WC*
*Slammers:* *GPU-E, CPU-Wild, GPU-Wild*

How does one decide?


----------



## Panther Al

Indeed! Ready to fold: but which of those teams eh?


----------



## dman811

I vote Still In Beta, but that's only because that is the team I am on.


----------



## BWG

I smell a fight!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Indeed! Ready to fold: but which of those teams eh?


Full Auto with my bud Kevdog.









http://www.overclock.net/t/828318/full-auto/0_20


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Yup yup yup!


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> 2 Titans Ready with Passkeys to join on December 1st, but 5 teams in need:
> 
> 
> *Full Auto:* *GPU-E*
> *Shizzle Tang:* *GPU-E, CPU-Wild*
> *Still In Beta:* *GPU-E, AMD, GPU-Wild *
> *Big Bang Theorists*: *GPU-E, CPU-WC, AMD, GPU-WC*
> *Slammers:* *GPU-E, CPU-Wild, GPU-Wild*
> How does one decide?


logic, pure and simple - fill the most full team first. that way you have one less incomplete team to deal with.

who said anything about rational?


----------



## BWG

Or I could just allow them to choose their team?


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Ugh. choice. you're one of _those_ people. fine.

lol jk yeah that works.


----------



## Sandlotje

I would like to get into the folding team. I have been folding anyway and it would be cool to join a team. I have got an i7-3770k and (2) GTX 680's. Folding turns the computer into a fantastic space heater. Just PM me with info if team leaders want me to join.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sandlotje*
> 
> I would like to get into the folding team. I have been folding anyway and it would be cool to join a team. I have got an i7-3770k and (2) GTX 680's. Folding turns the computer into a fantastic space heater. Just PM me with info if team leaders want me to join.


Haha, that it does, I keep my TC rig in the living room to keep it toasty. If you'd like to join, fill out the sign up sheet, here: http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/official-ocn-team-competition-sign-up-sheet/

Thanks!


----------



## BWG

He hasn't filled it out yet, so I PM'd him anyway.


----------



## BWG

33 days since the last post in here and 38 days since someone filled out the sign up sheet. I need your help Team Captains. Please try to help with recruiting. How about all of you vs me in January? If you win, you can make me do something I won't like such as a picture of me with a wig and make-up?



Too much BWG in the referral entry in this spreadsheet.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> such as a picture of me with a wig and make-up?


Isn't this you on the right (though, pretty light on the make-up)?


----------



## BWG

Oh my, what was I thinking when I posted that picture.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Oh my, what was I thinking when I posted that picture.


Congrats on your engagement Greg.


----------



## BWG

Join TC.


----------



## BWG

Bump


----------



## LarsL

The Royal Navy needs a GPU-E folder


----------



## dman811

Still in Beta needs an AMD folder. Preferably something good, but anything will do really.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Since we're now fancily part of the TC,

The 1st ever Champions of Div2 Coremageddon *Cores.Like.It.Tough.* are in need of a 16-24 core Bigadv folder. That's you mr. SR-2 owners!

Please PM myself or @BWG if you are interested!


----------



## BWG

But, you're Coremageddon?


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> But, you're Coremageddon?


But Coremageddon is part of TC no?


----------



## BWG

Coremagedon stats are tracked on a TC Website, but it's Coremageddon. I can list the vacancies in here, but this thread has not generated new people wanting to join for several months.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Coremagedon stats are tracked on a TC Website, but it's Coremageddon. I can list the vacancies in here, but this thread has not generated new people wanting to join for several months.


Well then. That's disappointing.

I will Fold on.


----------



## BWG

Folding Folding?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Well then. That's disappointing.
> 
> I will Fold on.


It's okay.







The self proclaimed Cores.Like.It.Tough. Master is just a player.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> It's okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The *self proclaimed* Cores.Like.It.Tough. Master is just a player.


One of my Editor team-mates took it upon themselves to bestow onto me that title... I preferred team captain, oh well.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> One of my Editor team-mates took it upon themselves to bestow onto me that title... I preferred team captain, oh well.


I think Greg was calling himself the master. I did add the perfect music to your thread.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I think Greg was calling himself the master. I did add the perfect music to your thread.


Yea you did...

EDIT : Looks like they renamed me the "C.L.I.T. Commander"









Double EDIT : No-one wants to join Coremageddon and win?


----------



## hertz9753

I thought you did that...


----------



## BWG

I found someone to join his team. He will be full tonight. Full of what? I think you already know.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> I found someone to join his team. He will be full tonight*. Full of what?* I think you already know.


Full of Win.


----------



## BWG

Bump for more people to sign up for the ELITE TC!


----------



## stickg1

Infinity is still looking for a CPU-Wildcard! I wouldn't mind turning off my 3570K from time to time to let the water in my loop down to simmer instead of boil!


----------



## LarsL

The Royal Navy is in need of a GPU-E folder hopefully someone with a pair of 7970's


----------



## BWG

Bump for more folders to join.

Team Captains, please PM me what vacant positions you currently have so I can update the OP.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

We're missing a CPU-Wild folder. If it's a Sandy/Ivy hex I could also go to CPU-Wild though.


----------



## BWG

Updated


----------



## Erick Silver

The Royal Navy is in need of a GPU Elite Folder.


----------



## dman811

I am folding as a temp for SiB under GPU-WC although a crap load of my units failed for like half a month on my HTPC without me even noticing it, so I am still doing it on my GTS 450 although if someone wants to take over, I am sure it could use a break.


----------



## BWG

I'm sure someone will be found very soon.


----------



## stickg1

Infinity needs a CPU-WC. I was temping but I've been doing so for like 2 months now. Not sure what the rules are on that, I stopped folding it because I think it's holding back my R9 290 and I want to maintain the lead in that category.


----------



## BWG

Someone is supposed to show me proof of recruiting efforts to have a temp folder who's already folding in another category longer than 2 weeks, but I've been lazy at requesting proof.


----------



## stickg1

I'll show you my b00bies!


----------



## BWG

Oh!


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I'll show you my *m00bies*!


Fixed!


----------



## gboeds

Um, I am thinking Team 13 should have Nvidia and CPU-Wild listed, as those are the vacant slots, not GPU-E?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gboeds*
> 
> Um, I am thinking Team 13 should have Nvidia and CPU-Wild listed, as those are the vacant slots, not GPU-E?


I'm thinking that you should be the captain of that team...

I got a fever and the only prescription is more dog avatars!


----------



## BWG

I'll fix it, but woof woof.


----------



## anubis1127

Power Rangers need i7, and GPU-E. PM incoming.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Power Rangers need i7, and GPU-E. PM incoming.


Power Rangers are indeed in need of a *i7* and *GPU-E* Folders!


----------



## dman811

Still in Beta needs a *GPU-E* folder too!


----------



## hertz9753

Big Bang Theorists needs a GPU-Wildcard and CPU-Wildcard.


----------



## dman811

Still in Beta needs a GPU-E and unless I continue to fold my GTS 450 for TC, then a GPU-Wildcard.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Big Bang Theorists needs a GPU-Wildcard and CPU-Wildcard.


I classify as a CPU wildcard - FX8350 and gpu is AMD (hd7870)
Will need a lil help setting up for optimum competition folding settings as I left mine however the program installed as.


----------



## dman811

Still in Beta still needs a GPU-E, a CPU-Wild, AMD (once BWG removes martinhal's username) and a replacement for GPU-Wild would also be nice so my GTS 450 in my HTPC could rest a little bit.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Cores.Like.It.Tough. would appreciate a 32 core folder for our team of awesomeness.

Pinging @Klue22.

jeppzer and his group of Vikings has proven formidable!


----------



## PimpSkyline

Power Rangers needs GPU-E and Nvidia Folders ASAP! Come Join The Best TC Team on OCN! PM Me for Details!


----------



## Kevdog

Team *Full Auto* will be needing an AMD folder to replace me at the end of this month, PM me if your interested in joining


----------



## dman811

Still in Beta is looking for a CPU-Wild folder and an NVIDIA folder who would maybe like to be on standby of when they need to start folding sometime in June to replace me temporarily while I move.


----------



## BWG

Explosm is full, but cheating.


----------



## ThornTwist

I wish I could join one of these clubs.


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> I wish I could join one of these clubs.


Your wish has been granted. Which team would you like to join?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> I wish I could join one of these clubs.


Still in Beta could use your 3570K for our CPU-Wild spot.


----------



## ThornTwist

So, how does this work exactly? I know I have to run my PC for 20/7 hours a day (which can get very expensive) and that my computer will be doing some computing during this time for a good cause, but what is this [email protected] really about? This may sound selfish, but what do I get out of it? Will I still be ably to play games and visit forums and do normal computer related activities while this goes on?


----------



## dman811

Copied directly from Stanford:
Quote:


> [email protected] software aids research by simulating protein folding. The calculations are immense so we break them into small "work units" and pass them to individual computers like yours to solve.


What do you get out of it? In all reality, it is just to help learn why people get diseases such as cancer or Alzheimer's, and with that knowledge gained from folding Scientists can research ways to cure such diseases. You may still be able to play games if you fold on a single GPU, but if you decide to fold on your CPU or both GPUs or all three at once you won't be able to play games until you shut the folding client off or at least pause it. As far as doing normal computer activities such as visiting forums, watching movies, writing a document, etc., yes you can do all of that while folding.


----------



## hertz9753

I'm posting on this thread and getting over 76k ppd on my GTX 660 Ti.


----------



## BWG

Oh you're so talented.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> I wish I could join one of these clubs.


ThornTwist, check out Team Infinity.

@stickg1 oooooooooo - look, someone wishing to join a team and with a 660 GPU wild CAT.


----------



## ThornTwist

Ok, I wan t to joint, BUT there are still some things keeping me on the fence.

1. the amount of time I have to keep my computer running in order to participate. (not the biggest deal to me)

2. Not being able to play games. (this one really sucks)

3. Having to be committed and not being able to leave when I want. (not sure on this so want to check)

4. Not being able to benchmark my hardware, and the whole OC, bench, OC ect. (this is the biggest one)

Besides those though I on board.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Ok, I wan t to joint, BUT there are still some things keeping me on the fence.
> 
> 1. the amount of time I have to keep my computer running in order to participate. (not the biggest deal to me)
> 
> 2. Not being able to play games. (this one really sucks)
> 
> 3. Having to be committed and not being able to leave when I want. (not sure on this so want to check)
> 
> 4. Not being able to benchmark my hardware, and the whole OC, bench, OC ect. (this is the biggest one)
> 
> Besides those though I on board.



Ya it does have to be 20/7 but it really isn't too much if you are out doing stuff, and when you get home you can pause for your max of 4 hours to play games, or benchmark your hardware, or OC, etc.
If you disable SLI you could play games just fine, it is just a matter of if you want to or not.
You can leave when you want, it is just a common courtesy to let the Team Captain and Vice Captain know (via PM) when you would like to leave so we can arrange for it to happen (sometimes it can take a few days to get your name off the team list) and then search for a replacement for the spot you are no longer in.
As I said in #1, you have 4 hours you can do that stuff in.
That being said, if you want to try giving the TC a spot but aren't sure if you will stay or not, I would recommend folding as a temp folder for a team.


----------



## ThornTwist

Ok, thanks @dman81, REP + to both comments.


----------



## dman811

Glad I could be helpful!


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> Team *Full Auto* will be needing an AMD folder to replace me at the end of this month, PM me if your interested in joining


THIS ^


----------



## anubis1127

Everybody join TC! Fold all the WUs! Fill all the vacancies.


----------



## dman811

Folders UNITE!


----------



## BWG

Started...


----------



## JayKthnx

Hey all, Explosm is going to be looking for a couple new members to join us in the coming months.
Currently, I am looking to recruit for AMD, i7 and GPU Wild.
If you have hardware that needs to work on its gains and think you may want to help our cause, feel free to check this thread's op for hardware eligibility and let me know what you've got. If you don't happen to fall into one of the needed categories, you can still pm me and I might be able to shift everyone around to let you join. Thanks for looking!


----------



## msgclb

The PPD Police needs a CPU-Wildcard folder.

Also, we could use one of those new i7s.

Please PM me or anubis1127 if interested.


----------



## Simmons572

I have a 7970 to offer









I am brand new to this so I may need some assistance setting this up, but I'm more than happy to participate


----------



## dman811

I'm always happy to help if it is needed. Unfortunately for my team, I already have an AMD folder, I think Fluffy Pink Ninjas have an opening...


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> I have a 7970 to offer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am brand new to this so I may need some assistance setting this up, but I'm more than happy to participate


Are willing to fold at least 20 hours a day? 24/7 is the best answer.









Fluffy Pink Ninjas do need an AMD folder and other folders.


----------



## dman811

Actually my team has an opening for CPU-Wild, so if you'd consider folding on your 4670K I would love for you to join


----------



## Simmons572

Thanks for the interest guys. Anubis is helping me get set up atm, so I apologize for being unresponsive.

I think I am going to go for the AMD slot this time round, so @hertz9753, I will join your team if you don't mind









And dman, maybe next time arround we will see how it goes. I am not 100% sure what I'm up to yet so I still have a bit to learn (i think)


----------



## dman811

@Ithanul is in that slot right now.


----------



## Simmons572

Oh. Welp. I guess put me where I fit then. I really don't mind either way. Anubis has my info so I suppose he will decide my fate


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Oh. Welp. I guess put me where I fit then. I really don't mind either way. Anubis has my info so I suppose he will decide my fate


My current team has an AMD folder, I was trying to get you to join Fluffy Pink Ninjas. I will need a temp in the AMD category in mid August.

I can help you join Fluffy Pink Ninjas.


----------



## dman811

Simmons seems talkative... FPN is anything but...


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Simmons seems talkative... FPN is anything but...


That is why I quit. Maybe someone will come along and change that. New folders is what that team needs.


----------



## dman811

Ya, I turned SiB around...


----------



## Simmons572

Personally I'd just like a good group. I really don't mind what I compete with.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Personally I'd just like a good group. I really don't mind what I compete with.


@WonderMutt What about Full Auto? Uber is temping in the 7970 cat.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> @WonderMutt What about Full Auto? Uber is temping in the 7970 cat.


He's temping in GPU WC now actually. I just haven't been putting the [T] in lately.


----------



## JayKthnx

invited ten more people to tc today. hopefully we get a couple bites. haha


----------



## anubis1127

Nom, nom, nom.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Personally I'd just like a good group. I really don't mind what I compete with.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> @WonderMutt What about Full Auto? Uber is temping in the 7970 cat.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> He's temping in GPU WC now actually. I just haven't been putting the [T] in lately.


Well, u3b3r is pretty flexible and willing to do what he can to help the team, so I'm sure he wouldn't mind switching things up if Simmons would like to join our team, we'd love to have him on board and make our team whole again.


----------



## Simmons572

PM'd Wondermutt


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Title should be changed. Coremageddon is 99.9% Dead.

Speaking of, @anubis1127 Did you ever fix your 2p?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Title should be changed. Coremageddon is 99.9% Dead.
> 
> Speaking of, @anubis1127 Did you ever fix your 2p?


Nope, the fans I bought for it were dead. It has been shut off ever since I came home to it overheating with the fans not spinning.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Nope, the fans I bought for it were dead. It has been shut off ever since I came home to it overheating with the fans not spinning.


I like your style.


----------



## dman811

He was on Zach's teamspeak w/ Zach and I and he remembered that that had been the reason he quit folding on it. That was an interesting night/morning.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Wish I could have been in on that. Ha.

Get that folding already! Do you need me to send you some fans?


----------



## dman811

Oh it was fun.

I think he said he has server related plans for it. Isn't folding like the #1 priority for all hardware?


----------



## Chooofoojoo

If my "server" holds no function other than the accrual of points via scientific shenanigans, then his "server" should hold the same fate. Psh Server.....


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> If my "server" holds no function other than the accrual of points via scientific shenanigans, then his "server" should hold the same fate. Psh Server.....


Oh.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Wish I could have been in on that. Ha.
> 
> Get that folding already! Do you need me to send you some fans?


Naw, I am thinking about just getting a couple AIOs for it.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Oh.
> Naw, I am thinking about just getting a couple AIOs for it.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Title should be changed. Coremageddon is 99.9% Dead.
> 
> Speaking of, @anubis1127 Did you ever fix your 2p?


I may switch a rig or two back to folding. Cryptonight coins are starting to not be as profitable.


----------



## dman811

You want to put one of those 750 Tis into TC? I could use a temporary replacement for myself in SiB. A month or 2 max is all it will be.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> You want to put one of those 750 Tis into TC? I could use a temporary replacement for myself in SiB. A month or 2 max is all it will be.


I might be able to. When would you need it?


----------



## dman811

Before the 15th.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Hmmmmm so only one GPU can be used eh?

My problem would be high potential for power outages because we're in the stormiest part of our seasons out here besides winter (which has less power outages cuz no lightning). I'd have to think about it, I may sign up though









Would be a 290X of course since my CPU I can't fold on constantly & it's PPD is poop in comparison to the GPUs anyway, since I'm in Windows 7 x64, can't do the fancy BigAdv unless they fixed it so Hexas can in Windows again.

Edit: Looks like I'd fall under the GPU-E category by default, unless I decided to be slick & hook muh R9 290 that came in a 290X box up & fold with it for a team









Decisions decisions... wish I had a smaller system I could setup separately for it to fold it to make the setup easy as possible. Grrr at myself for partially selling my 2600k system off.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Hmmmmm so only one GPU can be used eh?
> 
> My problem would be high potential for power outages because we're in the stormiest part of our seasons out here besides winter (which has less power outages cuz no lightning). I'd have to think about it, I may sign up though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be a 290X of course since my CPU I can't fold on constantly & it's PPD is poop in comparison to the GPUs anyway, since I'm in Windows 7 x64, can't do the fancy BigAdv unless they fixed it so Hexas can in Windows again.
> 
> Edit: Looks like I'd fall under the GPU-E category by default, unless I decided to be slick & hook muh R9 290 that came in a 290X box up & fold with it for a team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decisions decisions... wish I had a smaller system I could setup separately for it to fold it to make the setup easy as possible. Grrr at myself for partially selling my 2600k system off.


2xGPUs can be used in GPU-E up to 7970s and 680/770s, so yes a 290X would be GPU-E although you more than likely wouldn't win with 2x7970s being top dog in that category. The 290 would give you a really strong chance at winning in AMD although @martinhal and his single 7970 put up one helluva fight.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> 2xGPUs can be used in GPU-E up to 7970s and 680/770s, so yes a 290X would be GPU-E although you more than likely wouldn't win with 2x7970s being top dog in that category. The 290 would give you a really strong chance at winning in AMD although @martinhal and his single 7970 put up one helluva fight.


How are points determined, is it just flat out however much PPD they put out?


----------



## dman811

Yup, that's it. I personally try to compete in my category as well as with my team, not sure about some people though.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Yup, that's it. I personally try to compete in my category as well as with my team, not sure about some people though.


So how much PPD do 2 7970s get anyway? Like over 300K?


----------



## dman811

The top 5 producers in GPU-E have 7970s and this is just today's stats so far


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> The top 5 producers in GPU-E have 7970s and this is just today's stats so far


Okay, I wasn't sure if that was live or not in terms of updating... I'd have to get that HFM thing working right as well, that'd be interesting... reverting clients to the one that's compatible with it and what not. I'll definitely think about it. It'd be fun to be in the competition though in some capacity, seeing as I'm folding now just pretty much because I can & don't really have much time for actual QuadFire worthy games except on my days off. I think ideally I'd want to setup a separate system for whatever hardware I had in the TC so that it could be left to it's running 24/7 and not bothered as much.

This is all a bit hard to grasp on my end, but it might be because I'm sleepy as all get out from working last night. I'll give it another read over tonight when I get to work & am not busy & go from there


----------



## JayKthnx

@HoneyBadger84 explosm would love to have you in our amd slot if you're interested. Our current amd folder is just folding until we find him a replacement.


----------



## hertz9753

Big Bang Theorists is looking for a full time CPU-Wild folder. Give me a pm or post here if you are interested.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> @HoneyBadger84 explosm would love to have you in our amd slot if you're interested. Our current amd folder is just folding until we find him a replacement.


Right now I'm waiting to see if the 290 is going to sell on EBay, if it doesn't I'll likely take the opportunity and join up. I'll put in an official request to join in once I know if I'm keeping it or not, will be in about 2 days. Then I'll have to get someone's help setting everything up


----------



## JayKthnx

We're all happy to help. Let us know what happens!


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> We're all happy to help. Let us know what happens!


Based on what I saw in the GPU PPD database I have formulated an evil plan. We'll see if I can acquire the hardware needed to make it so.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Does the [T] next to some peoples names in the TC lists mean temporary? Just curious.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Does the [T] next to some peoples names in the TC lists mean temporary? Just curious.


For some of us it does. I have two them on my team.

Darth moved to the i7 and I am temping in the GPU-W with an i5 2500k until we find a new folder.


Darth is also trying to temp in the AMD category while a team mate moves from Cali to Alabama.


----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Big Bang Theorists is looking for a full time CPU-Wild folder. Give me a pm or post here if you are interested.


Hey hertz. I'm interested in joining your team for the cpu-wild card spot.. I haven't been in TC seen I was captain of my old team Just Be Cause.. I am folding for over 20/7 and planning on getting another r9 280x to expand my folding.. Let me know... Thanks.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danbeme32*
> 
> Hey hertz. I'm interested in joining your team for the cpu-wild card spot.. I haven't been in TC seen I was captain of my old team Just Be Cause.. I am folding for over 20/7 and planning on getting another r9 280x to expand my folding.. Let me know... Thanks.


Hey Danbeme32,
Not sure if you are 100% set on The Big Bang theorists but we at The PPD Police are also seeking a CPU wild Folder. Hope to see you on our team


----------



## msgclb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msgclb*
> 
> The PPD Police needs a CPU-Wildcard folder.
> 
> Also, we could use one of those new i7s.
> 
> Please PM me or anubis1127 if interested.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danbeme32*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Big Bang Theorists is looking for a full time CPU-Wild folder. Give me a pm or post here if you are interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey hertz. I'm interested in joining your team for the cpu-wild card spot.. I haven't been in TC seen I was captain of my old team Just Be Cause.. I am folding for over 20/7 and planning on getting another r9 280x to expand my folding.. Let me know... Thanks.
Click to expand...

I asked first!!! Guess I should have bumped my post for cpu wildcard folders!!!

I'm sure that @hertz9753 looks forward to temping his wild card cpu for another month but I sure want someone to replace ME!


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> @HoneyBadger84 explosm would love to have you in our amd slot if you're interested. Our current amd folder is just folding until we find him a replacement.


So right now, if a deal I have working on EBay goes through I'm going to have the following (this is ridiculous, I know, I'm addicted, I have deleted my entire watch list so I STOP buying things even if they are great deals):

3x R9 280X Vapor-X Dual-X editions ~ coming by Saturday, $500 shipped (hope they work as described







)
4x R9 290Xs I'm already using (3 of which are folding about 9-18hrs a day minimum)
1x R9 290 Reference Card which I'm waiting on a local buyer to get the money together for, already talked to him & he said IF I can get it folding he's fine with that until he can buy it
and the latest addition, if I choose to accept:
2x R9 290 Tri-X Editions ~ X_X they're $525 shipped man, how can I say no?!? I'm waiting on knowing if they were mined with & what not.

So basically, I pretty much HAVE to get a whole 'nother rig to fold on if I want to use even most of this hardware to fold... which means I gotta piece back together that P67 build, give to to my dad, and then gank the Q9650, which will be able to run 3 video cards in it for folding, as long as I have a PSU that can handle the load, which I... should be able to work out.

Sooooo once I get all of this flip-flopping done, I should be able to help out any team that needs a temp in the AMD or GPU-E category.

The other point of that list: If anyone would like any of that hardware @ whatever it cost me to get it, for the purposes of [email protected], feel free to contact me in PMs & we can work it out. In particular the 290Xs, a 280X most likely since I can only use 2 for GPU-E, are resellable at the moment.

After these units finish that I have running now, I'm gonna revert to 7.3.6 (that is the right one for HFM.net right?) and get HFM setup. I may not be able to get my hands on a secondary computer with which to fold for 2 weeks give or take though, I gotta pay what little bills I have left for this month before I can order the parts to resurrect the P67 build.

Right now since I'm doing more folding on the GPUs & no gaming except on my primary card, I'm going to transition what I'm folding on as quiet of cards as possible, which means once the Tri-X R9 290s arrive, I'll swap 2 of the Reference 290Xs out for those, along with probably 1 Vapor-X 280X... Will cut my PPD output for the overall team a bit, but at least I won't have issues falling asleep due to fan noise


----------



## lanofsong

@HoneyBadger84 - I cannot imagine what your electricity bills are like, and more so, how hot your room is - dang!!









Also, i sent a PM to you a just over a week ago on Team Folding - any thoughts?


----------



## msgclb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> After these units finish that I have running now, I'm gonna revert to 7.3.6 (that is the right one for HFM.net right?) and get HFM setup. I may not be able to get my hands on a secondary computer with which to fold for 2 weeks give or take though, I gotta pay what little bills I have left for this month before I can order the parts to resurrect the P67 build.


v7.3.6 is the last version that HFM works with.

I've read that a new version of HFM is now in a closed beta test so hopefully it won't be much longer before it gets released to the public.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> @HoneyBadger84 - I cannot imagine what your electricity bills are like, and more so, how hot your room is - dang!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, i sent a PM to you a just over a week ago on Team Folding - any thoughts?


Well right now I'm only folding on 3 290Xs, and it's not too bad at all TBH, they only draw about 535-565W while folding, at the wall (all 3 are plugged in to 1 PSU & it's got a Watt-O-Meter on it), and I'm running a Window AC unit in the room so it doesn't get too hot in here







I'm really looking forward to those Vapor-X & Tri-X cards lessening the heat & noise though, even though they'll have lower PPD, it'll be worth







I need to look in to aftermarket coolers for the 290Xs, that'd be spiffy but I'd need one that only takes up two slots so I can still run them in 3-4 card configs when I'm actually using them for gaming.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msgclb*
> 
> v7.3.6 is the last version that HFM works with.
> 
> I've read that a new version of HFM is now in a closed beta test so hopefully it won't be much longer before it gets released to the public.


Yep, I got 7.3.6 running now & HFM setup... I can't get the Dropbox thing setup right though, Dropbox changed it to where you have to have a Pro account to do a public folder X_X Grrr.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

X_X The PPD on 7.3.6 for 290Xs is lower  Like... way lower. Like my TPF is almost a full minute slower. That's kinda ridiculous. P1300Xs are saying they're gonna take 11hrs almost instead of just over 9hrs. Meeeeeeh I may haveta "revert" to 7.4 at least for this computer, cuz that's nuts. I"ll wait & see if the TPF/ETA corrects itself next time it updates. In the log it's showing the TPF is still in the 5m30s range, so I dunno what's up.

Edit: Okay that's just weird. HFM.net is showing the TPF the log is, and the correct PPD (223-224K PPD per card)... guess I'll wait & see if the FAHControl corrects itself or not, but it dun matter as long as they're ACTUALLY running at the speed they were before, I don't care if the display is correct or not. lol


----------



## dman811

V7.3.6 is bad at giving estimates on finishing times, that's why you use HFM. I gave tips on HFM website setup in the PM.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> V7.3.6 is bad at giving estimates on finishing times, that's why you use HFM. I gave tips on HFM website setup in the PM.


Yeah it finally updated to correctly display the TPF, but HFM has been right the whole time so at least I know it's right sooner and more consistently







258K points da easy way in about 8 1/2 more hours, that'll put me over the 3M mark


----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Hey Danbeme32,
> Not sure if you are 100% set on The Big Bang theorists but we at The PPD Police are also seeking a CPU wild Folder. Hope to see you on our team


Am not 100% set yet..







I was looking around to see who needed a cpu wild or an amd folder.. I just order another r9 280x card for folding so I should be in able to be in the gpu-e slot soon.







So if you need me you can have me.. Just let me know


----------



## dman811

Still in Beta needs a CPU-WC folder. Normally I'd PM you but I'm currently on leave from the Team Captain position so @notyettoday would be the man to talk to if you decide on SiB.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danbeme32*
> 
> Am not 100% set yet..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking around to see who needed a cpu wild or an amd folder.. I just order another r9 280x card for folding so I should be in able to be in the gpu-e slot soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if you need me you can have me.. Just let me know


PM sent.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Hey Danbeme32,
> Not sure if you are 100% set on The Big Bang theorists but we at The PPD Police are also seeking a CPU wild Folder. Hope to see you on our team


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msgclb*
> 
> I asked first!!! Guess I should have bumped my post for cpu wildcard folders!!!
> 
> I'm sure that @hertz9753
> looks forward to temping his wild card cpu for another month but I sure want someone to replace ME!












I am like a Chihuahua in that catergory and the top 3 like Jack Russel Terriers...


----------



## hertz9753

The Big Bang Theorists is still looking for a CPU-Wild folder.


After all the pm's and posts I'm not happy right now.


----------



## JayKthnx

How do you think I feel after inviting about 40 people to join the tc to help fill my half-empty team? Lol. Is what it is. Someone will join explosm eventually.


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> Hey all, Explosm is going to be looking for a couple new members to join us in the coming months.
> Currently, I am looking to recruit for AMD, i7 and GPU Wild.
> If you have hardware that needs to work on its gains and think you may want to help our cause, feel free to check this thread's op for hardware eligibility and let me know what you've got. If you don't happen to fall into one of the needed categories, you can still pm me and I might be able to shift everyone around to let you join. Thanks for looking!


Reposting this. Still looking to fill these positions. Thanks for the consideration!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> How do you think I feel after inviting about 40 people to join the tc to help fill my half-empty team? Lol. Is what it is. Someone will join explosm eventually.


You didn't get an offer after all that work. I did.

I do know how you feel though.

I needed jump start when got the BBT going in January.

http://www.overclock.net/t/830237/big-bang-theorists-we-are-looking-for-a-cpu-wild-folder/3660_20#post_20524988


----------



## JayKthnx

No need to spread any anger here. We're all still friends. I've had offers as well, but it is still a competition, so it comes with the territory.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Why can't we be friends? lol

Power Rangers need a GPU-E Folder.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> The Big Bang Theorists is still looking for a CPU-Wild folder.
> 
> 
> After all the pm's and posts I'm not happy right now.


I've got an i5 2400 folding 24/7. The computer is doing nothing but folding approx 16 hours a day.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

About another week or so and I'll be able to help out more directly. Got the parts coming in to reassemble a system so I can get ahold of one that I can put GPUs in for dedicated folding 24/7, then I should be able to join GPU-E with 2 280Xs and perhaps temp for anyone that needs an AMD as well on the regular 290 I have.







Just waiting on all the parts to get here for that system, some won't be here til Friday or even Monday


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> About another week or so and I'll be able to help out more directly. Got the parts coming in to reassemble a system so I can get ahold of one that I can put GPUs in for dedicated folding 24/7, then I should be able to join GPU-E with 2 280Xs and perhaps temp for anyone that needs an AMD as well on the regular 290 I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just waiting on all the parts to get here for that system, some won't be here til Friday or even Monday


I think SiB could rearrange itself to accommodate you







. Especially with your plethora of high end cards.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

I just hope those 280Xs can actually fit stacked on top of eachother since they'll be in this board most likely:



Or in my main computer, depends on how I decide to arrange things. If they can't stack directly on top of eachother due to their backplates or something, I'll only run 2 of'em in the 790i Ultra, and likely put the third in my main rig, the slight decrease in it's PPD will be nicely offset by the lessened noise...


----------



## JayKthnx

@Duality92 explosm could use you if you'd like to join. I could move into one of the other slots and give you cpu WC. Lmk.

@HoneyBadger84 we're still looking for anamd folder and would love to have you.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> @Duality92 explosm could use you if you'd like to join. I could move into one of the other slots and give you cpu WC. Lmk.
> 
> @HoneyBadger84 we're still looking for anamd folder and would love to have you.


I'm down. You want to PM me with info?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> @Duality92 explosm could use you if you'd like to join. I could move into one of the other slots and give you cpu WC. Lmk.
> 
> @HoneyBadger84 we're still looking for anamd folder and would love to have you.


Really??? That was not cool.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> @Duality92 explosm could use you if you'd like to join. I could move into one of the other slots and give you cpu WC. Lmk.
> 
> @HoneyBadger84 we're still looking for anamd folder and would love to have you.


Damn - this guy is good


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Well like I said, once I get the secondary system up & folding, I'll be able to help out any team as a temp that wants some help, I just gotta get all the power draws sorted out so I'm not putting undue stress on any one breaker. I'll probably have the system that will be a Q9650 with hopefully 3 R9 280Xs in it on a different circuit, may haveta buy another shop-blower fan for that thing to have good sideflow depending on how hot those cards run in the case they'll be in assuming I can't get the sideflow good enough on the case itself (it's an old HAF 932 I think... I may transplant it in to my Antec LanBoy Air, if I can A: find all of the parts for the case & B: fit all that stuff in there). Then I'll still have my 290Xs folding regularly but not 24/7.

If I decide to do it that way, I'll probably do 2 280Xs for a GPU-E slot as my main "team I'm on" then if someone wants an AMD temp, I'll stick the Reference R9 290 I have in the same system with those & set it up so that it can be a temp on whichever team can use it the most (aka whoever flat out doesn't have an AMD slot can debate who should take it).

Then the 290Xs & the last 280X I'll just fold in my main rig whenever I can. Will be very inconsistent whenever it's storm, but on days like today where it's dry (but hot), I just let'em run all day...

Hoping the issues I'm having with the truck aren't going to cost TOO much so that I can still get those 2 R9 290 Tri-X cards I got an offer for $525 for both, I'd love to have those in my primary system whenever I'm folding, along with the 280X Vapor-X, just for the quieter operation so I can sleep easier







May end up reselling these reference R9 290Xs if it works out that way, dunno... I'll be keeping at least 2 of them for gaming purposes, and their PPD is excellent, but the noise, while not an issue when I'm up cuz I just play games with headphones, is annoying whenever I actually want to sleep. lol


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Well like I said, once I get the secondary system up & folding, I'll be able to help out any team as a temp that wants some help, I just gotta get all the power draws sorted out so I'm not putting undue stress on any one breaker. I'll probably have the system that will be a Q9650 with hopefully 3 R9 280Xs in it on a different circuit, may haveta buy another shop-blower fan for that thing to have good sideflow depending on how hot those cards run in the case they'll be in assuming I can't get the sideflow good enough on the case itself (it's an old HAF 932 I think... I may transplant it in to my Antec LanBoy Air, if I can A: find all of the parts for the case & B: fit all that stuff in there). Then I'll still have my 290Xs folding regularly but not 24/7.
> 
> If I decide to do it that way, I'll probably do 2 280Xs for a GPU-E slot as my main "team I'm on" then if someone wants an AMD temp, I'll stick the Reference R9 290 I have in the same system with those & set it up so that it can be a temp on whichever team can use it the most (aka whoever flat out doesn't have an AMD slot can debate who should take it).
> 
> Then the 290Xs & the last 280X I'll just fold in my main rig whenever I can. Will be very inconsistent whenever it's storm, but on days like today where it's dry (but hot), I just let'em run all day...
> 
> Hoping the issues I'm having with the truck aren't going to cost TOO much so that I can still get those 2 R9 290 Tri-X cards I got an offer for $525 for both, I'd love to have those in my primary system whenever I'm folding, along with the 280X Vapor-X, just for the quieter operation so I can sleep easier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May end up reselling these reference R9 290Xs if it works out that way, dunno... I'll be keeping at least 2 of them for gaming purposes, and their PPD is excellent, but the noise, while not an issue when I'm up cuz I just play games with headphones, is annoying whenever I actually want to sleep. lol


Well if you don't mind my good man, please find the best 2 280X for OC and Join the #1 TC Team on OCN, Power Rangers! We could use the GPU-E slot filled. You only "have to" fold 20/7 on them, but the more the better.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Well if you don't mind my good man, please find the best 2 280X for OC and Join the #*8* TC Team on OCN, Power Rangers! We could use the GPU-E slot filled. You only "have to" fold 20/7 on them, but the more the better.


Ahhhh - that's better - all fixed. Always willing to help a fellow folder out


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Well if you don't mind my good man, please find the best 2 280X for OC and Join the #*8* TC Team on OCN, Power Rangers! We could use the GPU-E slot filled. You only "have to" fold 20/7 on them, but the more the better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh - that's better - all fixed. Always willing to help a fellow folder out
Click to expand...

....

Where were #1 until we lost a i7 and GPU-E folder.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

So for the passkeys thing, do I need to setup a whole separate name and such for the setups I'll be running in TC or just separate passkeys? Just curious how that's supposed to be.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> So for the passkeys thing, do I need to setup a whole separate name and such for the setups I'll be running in TC or just separate passkeys? Just curious how that's supposed to be.


You will need a seperate passkey for the TC and another one for the rest of your hardware.

You need to use different email accounts to get the passkeys.

I used yahoo, google and msn email to get 3 passkeys. Send the passkey's to your main email and save them in a folder.


----------



## hertz9753

I will not be asking for future TC folders on this thread.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> You will need a seperate passkey for the TC and another one for the rest of your hardware.
> 
> You need to use different email accounts to get the passkeys.
> 
> I used yahoo, google and msn email to get 3 passkeys. Send the passkey's to your main email and save them in a folder.


I have a crapton of Gmail accts for all my League of Legends accounts so that's no big. Thanks for the info.

Will it have to be under a whole nother folding name though, or just a different passkey for TC tracking purposes?


----------



## hertz9753

Same user name different passkeys. I have never changed my user name. The passkey is what tracks the wu's to certain hardware in the TC. You need one passkey for each category in the TC. If you run 2 cards in GPU-E that is 1 passkey.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Same user name different passkeys. I have never changed my user name. The passkey is what tracks the wu's to certain hardware in the TC. You need one passkey for each category in the TC. If you run 2 cards in GPU-E that is 1 passkey.


Ok that's what I thought, just wanted to be sure. Thanks


----------



## repo_man

Brass Bottom boys are looking for an i7 folder, immediately. At least someone to temp for us.

We'll also need a temp nvidia gpu folder in the upcoming weeks as our current folder, Paulwuzhere, is moving into a new house.


----------



## Erick Silver

The Royal navy is looking for an i7 folder and a GPU-Elite folder.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> The Royal navy is looking for an i7 folder and a GPU-Elite folder.


Man, i7s needed all over the place.


----------



## Erick Silver

I noticed that. i even went so far as to post the following thread in the Intel CPU General forum

http://www.overclock.net/t/1495497/the-royal-navy-folding-team-wants-you#post_22686691

I bump it every so often. Did it in the Graphics card General section too.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I noticed that. i even went so far as to post the following thread in the Intel CPU General forum
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1495497/the-royal-navy-folding-team-wants-you#post_22686691
> 
> I bump it every so often. Did it in the Graphics card General section too.


I'm gonna threadjack that for my own team.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man*
> 
> I'm gonna threadjack that for my own team.


Well played sir.


----------



## Erick Silver

LOL Look here mate. Make yer own thread!


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> LOL Look here mate. Make yer own thread!


Thread jack = complete.


----------



## Erick Silver

Reply posted. Git yer own thread!


----------



## hertz9753

I found a folder that would like to fold in the GPU-E or AMD category. I asked him to join my team in the CPU-Wild a couple weeks ago. I sent him a list of teams looking for GPU-E folders and asked him to pick one. He is running 2x AMD R9 280x cards.


----------



## anubis1127

He should join Power Rangers.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Reply posted. Git yer own thread!


I thought BBB were commonly referred to as pirates? Crashing the party is so a pirate thing!


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I thought BBB were commonly referred to as pirates? Crashing the party is so a pirate thing!


I definitely broad-sided that thread.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man*
> 
> I definitely broad-sided that thread.


Mwa ha ha, and their return fire totally missed!

..Oh wait, this is the recruiting thread, not the friendly trash talking one


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Mwa ha ha, and their return fire totally missed!
> 
> ..Oh wait, this is the recruiting thread, not the friendly trash talking one


You should joint the TC with your GTX 780. Which 780 do you have?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> You should joint the TC with your GTX 780. Which 780 do you have?


He has a 780 Classified.


----------



## JayKthnx

Great potential in the classy.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> Great potential in the classy.


@WhiteWulfe could temp for Explosm until Renegades gets his 780 back.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> You should joint the TC with your GTX 780. Which 780 do you have?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> He has a 780 Classified.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> Great potential in the classy.


Ahhh... The playful jabbing that will probably never die!







And it did do fairly well with stock ACX cooler running at 75% and whatnot with the core at 1,254MHz...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> @WhiteWulfe
> could temp for Explosm until Renegades gets his 780 back.


It's hard to say. First, @repo_man might have something to say since I'm still considered an honourary member or something like that, and secondly the weather is still fairly hot ( http://weather.gc.ca/city/pages/ab-50_metric_e.html ). We've been having a really weird summer the past two weeks as well, since it's been unseasonably humid on top of warmer than average. So can't wait until next year when we pick up some AC units for the place >.>;;;

But yes, something about how with BBB you never truly leave the crew


----------



## repo_man

Hahaha, I don't have a problem with you temping for another team. We're all in the same boat (pun intended) here fighting cancer. If you've got the temps, go for it man!


----------



## JayKthnx

You're all a bunch of Teddy bears. If you'd like to temp for us, you're more than welcome.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man*
> 
> Hahaha, I don't have a problem with you temping for another team. We're all in the same boat (pun intended) here fighting cancer. If you've got the temps, go for it man!


We'll have to see. Right now I'm very much so enjoying being able to game for 5-6 hours every night, so with temping I wouldn't exactly be following the 20/7 rule. There's also the weather to keep in mind right now, since it still is technically summer. Not going to lie, I can't wait until I have a dedicated folding rig (okay, well it'll be used for other things here and there too, but I'm playfully justifying a dedicated rig for djing by also calling it my folding rig!)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> You're all a bunch of Teddy bears. If you'd like to temp for us, you're more than welcome.


At least you didn't say care bear







Gawd I hated being called that, although it was funny... Usually those who called me one were surprised when I was the kamikaze pointman in a Rift when we did anti-piracy patrols and whatnot (in EVE Online)....

We'll see have to see about temping, since due to weather as well as my enjoyment of gaming I won't necessarily be able to keep up with some of the usual TC rules.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> We'll have to see. Right now I'm very much so enjoying being able to game for 5-6 hours every night, so with temping I wouldn't exactly be following the 20/7 rule. There's also the weather to keep in mind right now, since it still is technically summer. Not going to lie, I can't wait until I have a dedicated folding rig (okay, well it'll be used for other things here and there too, but I'm playfully justifying a dedicated rig for djing by also calling it my folding rig!)
> At least you didn't say care bear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gawd I hated being called that, although it was funny... Usually those who called me one were surprised when I was the kamikaze pointman in a Rift when we did anti-piracy patrols and whatnot (in EVE Online)....
> 
> We'll see have to see about temping, since due to weather as well as my enjoyment of gaming I won't necessarily be able to keep up with some of the usual TC rules.


I am betting some Classy is better than nothing


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> I am betting some Classy is better than nothing


^^ This. 14-16 hours w/ Classy > 0 hours with no Classy.


----------



## JayKthnx

I'll take what I can get tbh. Lol. Even I've been dropping my main rig from folding duties here and there lately. Mostly to work on my projects in solidworks, but also because it makes my room damn hot to fold 2 CPUs and 3 GPUs 24/7.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> I'll take what I can get tbh. Lol. Even I've been dropping my main rig from folding duties here and there lately. Mostly to work on my projects in solidworks, but also because it makes my room damn hot to fold 2 CPUs and 3 GPUs 24/7.


That is understandable, after the foldathon I will probably drop a GPU or two from folding for a bit too.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> I am betting some Classy is better than nothing


You do have a good point there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> ^^ This. 14-16 hours w/ Classy > 0 hours with no Classy.


Ohhh, fine. I was going to fire it up for the FAT anyways, even though I don't think I qualify to get the badge this year (started folding again in March, so I missed the Jan/Feb FAT's). Still got my 780 Classified passkey, or do I need to PM it again? I'll temp fold for them, although with this heat I think the best I can do stably is 1,201MHz core atm.

Oooh nice, first WU's a P13000 ^_^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> I'll take what I can get tbh. Lol. Even I've been dropping my main rig from folding duties here and there lately. Mostly to work on my projects in solidworks, but also because it makes my room damn hot to fold 2 CPUs and 3 GPUs 24/7.


Sounds good, rig's fired up early since I was going to do the FAT anyways, and it looks like the weather will be good for the next while ^_^


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> You do have a good point there.
> Ohhh, fine. I was going to fire it up for the FAT anyways, even though I don't think I qualify to get the badge this year (started folding again in March, so I missed the Jan/Feb FAT's). Still got my 780 Classified passkey, or do I need to PM it again? I'll temp fold for them, although with this heat I think the best I can do stably is 1,201MHz core atm.
> 
> Oooh nice, first WU's a P13000 ^_^
> Sounds good, rig's fired up early since I was going to do the FAT anyways, and it looks like the weather will be good for the next while ^_^


Excellent! Welcome back. I'll get you added as a Temp to Explosm shortly. Your info is still in the TC stats DB, so I can just look it up.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Good to know!


----------



## anubis1127

Knowing is half the battle.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Knowing is half the battle.


The other half is Black Cherry Ice cream.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Knowing is half the battle.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> The other half is Black Cherry Ice cream.










@ both of you.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> The other half is Black Cherry Ice cream.


Naw. Coffee Ice cream with chocolate sprinkles. All day long.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Naw. Coffee Ice cream with chocolate sprinkles. All day long.


You're both wrong. Blue Bell Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough. All day, err' day.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Naw. Coffee Ice cream with chocolate sprinkles. All day long.


I get enough ~gourmet~ coffee through work, I don't need it in my ice cream!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man*
> 
> You're both wrong. Blue Bell Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough. All day, err' day.


Oooooooh... Tempting, but... I dunno.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Blue bell does make a fine pistachio ice cream. Never tried the chocolate chip cookie-dough however. Will add it to list for evaluation.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Blue bell does make a fine pistachio ice cream. Never tried the chocolate chip cookie-dough however. Will add it to list for evaluation.


Man oh man, it's the best thing ever. _Please_ try it, lol.


----------



## anubis1127

Meh, I still like Superman personally.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Super man Icecream? Que?









Edit : 

Always called that Rainbow ice cream. Never new it was called that.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Super man Icecream? Que?


Yeah man, its delightful. Tastes similar to "blue moon" ice cream if you've had that.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

I'm glad I didn't take that image off google to edit my post. I had it open.









I just figured 3x the color, 3x the diabetes.


----------



## anubis1127

Lol, @ both accounts.

Yes, its a sugary diabetes inducing delight.

I haven't had it in years, primarily because they don't sell it around here. Maybe its a Midwest thing, I dunno, I don't think I saw it around when I lived up near Philadelphia either.

Oh, and:










Dammit.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

broken picture link.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Chocolate Therapy>all this other nonsense


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Hmmmmm. Added to list for evaluation as well. I am a chocolate fiend. How have I not seen this.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Hmmmmm. Added to list for evaluation as well. I am a chocolate fiend. How have I not seen this.


It will blow your mind


----------



## hertz9753

Blue Moon and Superman both taste like Fruity Pebbles or Froot Loops...

I'm not getting my email updates. I'm sad now.


----------



## JayKthnx

I'm all about that americone dream. it makes me feel terrible every time I have it since I'm a bit of a lactard, but I can't help myself. lol


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> So, do you think you have what it takes to become one of the elite folders on OC.net?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [=Team Vacancies]
> 
> *The PPD Police:*
> *The Misfits:* *GPU-WC*
> 
> 
> *Shizzle Tang:* *i7, GPU-E, nVidia, CPU-WC, nVida, AMD*
> 
> 
> *Still In Beta:**CPU-WC*
> 
> 
> *Big Bang Theorists*: *CPU-WC*
> 
> 
> *MLP Folding is Magic:* *GPU-E*
> 
> 
> *Power Rangers:* *GPU-E*
> *Team 13:* *GPU-E*
> *Brass Bottom Boys:* *i7*
> *The Royal Navy:* *i7*, *GPU-E*
> *Infinity:* *CPU-WC, GPU-WC*
> *Fluffy Pink Ninjas:* *GPU-E, NV, i7*
> Slammers: *i7, AMD, GPU-WC, CPU-WC*
> Full Auto: *GPU-WC*
> 
> Explosm: *GPU-WC*


hey, don't go recruiting for my spot! I'm here!


----------



## repo_man

BBB needs a gpu-e and amd folder. I7 spot is tentatively filled, but that person isn't long term.


----------



## dman811

Glad to see recruiting efforts and humor are still up around here.


----------



## JayKthnx

I'll be getting back to recruiting soon. been busy with helping a friend design some products while giving myself a crash course in solidworks as I go. lol


----------



## hertz9753

The TC is like Kenny Rogers "The Gambler".


----------



## Erick Silver

The Royal Navy is still on the hunt for a i7 and GPU-E folder! Join the Comeback Team on their rise to the top!


----------



## hertz9753

Feel free to post what your team needs on this thread. Most new people will go to the last page and not read the OP.

Also most new TC folders are undecided. Let the person that they replied to have a chance to recruit.


----------



## BWG

Bump for more folders. Please fill out the form and join in on the super duper fun we have in TC. It's extremely exciting if you're into folding, pie charts, graphs, and drama!


----------



## Simmons572

I second that. I have only been folding for a little over a month, and it's been a lot of fun


----------



## JayKthnx

Explosm is still hunting for folders!
We're mainly looking to recruit for the following categories, though the roles of certain team members can be shifted around as needed if you'd still like to join.

*i7*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Sandy
Ivy
Haswell
SB-E
Gulftown




*AMD GPU*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




R9 290
R9 280x
7970
7950
7870 LE/XT (Whatever you want to call it, the Tahiti one)




*NVidia GPU*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




780
680
770
760ti
670
760




Thanks for the consideration and we hope to see you join us in the [email protected] TC!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Bump for more folders. Please fill out the form and join in on the super duper fun we have in TC. It's extremely exciting if you're into folding, pie charts, graphs, and drama!


Lt. Greg you got new legs.


----------



## BWG

Explosm! FTW


----------



## repo_man

BBB is still looking as well. If you've got a big-boy GPU, we'd love to have you aboard!


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Bump for more folders. Please fill out the form and join in on the super duper fun we have in TC. It's extremely exciting if you're into folding, pie charts, graphs, and drama!


This ^


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Bump for more folders. Please fill out the form and join in on the super duper fun we have in TC. It's extremely exciting if you're into folding, pie charts, graphs, and drama!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This ^
Click to expand...

Yeah that's good.


----------



## stickg1

Team Infinity is looking for dedicated folders! I have multiple spots open, PM me if interested!


----------



## PimpSkyline

The #1 TC Team on OCN, the Power Rangers need a CPU-W and a Nvidia Folder ASAP!

(According to the TC Stats we do anyways, feel free to correct me Anubis)


----------



## dman811

Ya, #1 TC team on OCN... last month. OCN'ers! Still in Beta needs *you* for their CPU-W slot. Eligible hardware consists of Bloomfield architecture i7s, Core i5s, and AMD FX CPUs.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Ya, #1 TC team on OCN... last month. OCN'ers! Still in Beta needs *you* for their CPU-W slot. Eligible hardware consists of Bloomfield architecture i7s, Core i5s, and AMD FX CPUs.


And the only team to have a Win streak of the century.

Nvidia and CPU-W Needed Still.

Nvida: GTX:

970??
780
770
760
680
670

CPU-W

i5 2500K
i5 4670K
i5 4690K
FX 9590
FX9370
FX8350
FX 8320


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> And the only team to have a Win streak of the century.
> 
> Nvidia and CPU-W Needed Still.


No comment.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> And the only team to have a Win streak of the century.
> 
> Nvidia and CPU-W Needed Still.
> 
> 
> 
> No comment.
Click to expand...









We cool @dman811


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> No comment.


check out my 60kPPD 660 non-Ti!

boo-yah!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> The #1 TC Team on OCN, the Power Rangers need a CPU-W and a Nvidia Folder ASAP!
> 
> (According to the TC Stats we do anyways, feel free to correct me Anubis)


@anubis1127 I miss him.


----------



## lanofsong

When talking about Team of the Century - You all are talking about the ONE and ONLY '*The PPD Police*'


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I don't know.... Brass Bottom Boys are still rather powerful!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I don't know.... Brass Bottom Boys are still rather powerful!


They were when they had "Classy"


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> They were when they had "Classy"


I wonder how well the card would fold using my best benching setup so far (1306/1852 at 1.3/1.65V - I have been able to go even further with 1.35V core but I'll need to get the skyn3t bios soon)... Don't know if I could take the additional heat in the living room though, or the fact that running at such probably sucks up a great deal more power than stock...


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I wonder how well the card would fold using my best benching setup so far (1306/1852 at 1.3/1.65V - I have been able to go even further with 1.35V core but I'll need to get the skyn3t bios soon)... Don't know if I could take the additional heat in the living room though, or the fact that running at such probably sucks up a great deal more power than stock...


"Like a Boss" come to mind with those numbers.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> "Like a Boss" come to mind with those numbers.


We'll see if I give it a shot at those levels or not







Could easily do 207.5k ppd with just 1254 core and 1.187V. The new version of Precision X goes all the way up to 1.3V so benching runs barely need the classy tool now, at least for non-kamikaze runs ^-^

Now you've got me rather curious about what it would put out ppd-wise. I just might have to check when I get home!


----------



## JayKthnx

Explosm is still hunting for folders!
We're mainly looking to recruit for the following categories, though the roles of certain team members can be shifted around as needed if you'd still like to join.

*i7*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Sandy
Ivy
Haswell
SB-E
Gulftown




*AMD GPU*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




R9 290
R9 280x
7970
7950
7870 LE/XT (Whatever you want to call it, the Tahiti one)




*NVidia GPU*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




780
680
770
760ti
670
760




Thanks for the consideration and we hope to see you join us in the [email protected] TC!


----------



## stickg1

Infinity needs you for CPU-WC!


----------



## dman811

I don't think showing off Greg's goods would go so well... wife and all.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Someone said boobies!


----------



## stickg1

Forgot it was our secret, I'll edit that one


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Infinity needs you for CPU-WC!


It's to late she already saw the post.


----------



## BWG

@hertz9753 maybe you could update the vacancy list in the OP for us?


----------



## repo_man

BBB needs Nvidia GPU and Gpu-e folders.


----------



## Renegadesl1

anyone need a 780 still?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Pretty certain BBB could use one. Give @repo_man a shout.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renegadesl1*
> 
> anyone need a 780 still?


Yes.


----------



## JayKthnx

@Renegadesl1 shoot me a pm. I think something in the stats is all jacked up.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> @Renegadesl1 shoot me a pm. I think something in the stats is all jacked up.


He was replaced on your team. You have a new team member.

Check your team thread.


----------



## JayKthnx

I see that. He was replaced due to a lack of points on the board. For him to have responded to this so quickly still intending to participate in the tc, it shows me that there was something wrong with the points being reported to the tc stats and he should not have been replaced. In short, I may have screwed up and I would like to investigate in case I can correct my mistake. Thank you for the input though.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> I see that. He was replaced due to a lack of points on the board. For him to have responded to this so quickly still intending to participate in the tc, it shows me that there was something wrong with the points being reported to the tc stats and he should not have been replaced. In short, I may have screwed up and I would like to investigate in case I can correct my mistake. Thank you for the input though.


I didn't replace a folder on your team.

Give me a pm.


----------



## dman811

Greg did this afternoon.


----------



## JayKthnx

yeah. I'm gonna need to talk to both ren and greg and see if we can figure this all out.


----------



## stickg1

Infinity is looking for nVidia GPU and CPU-WC! PM me!


----------



## BWG

Explosm is looking for a CPU-WC or AMD folder. PM me or jaykthnx


----------



## dman811

So the hardware eligibility list has been updated everyone! A mass PM will be going out to everyone in the Captains and Members TC groups.


----------



## BWG

(2011, @juano) I quit.


----------



## axipher

My X6-1100T is no longer on the list


----------



## dman811

Did it go poop?


----------



## JayKthnx

he's saying it's not allowed in the tc anymore


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> he's saying it's not allowed in the tc anymore










on me. Hasn't been eligible for a while, really.


----------



## stickg1

*Team Infinity* needs your GTX 970/980 for TC! PM me if interested in winning 1st place!


----------



## msgclb

The PPD Police need an i7 and CPU-W folder.

At the beginning of the month I though that I would have both categories filled but it seems my confidence was misplaced!


----------



## BWG

Explosm is full. Oh, I'm telling myself.


----------



## PR-Imagery




----------



## JayKthnx

ball so hard other folders wanna find me.


----------



## BWG

Wiggity what?







Your folding brings all the folders to TC?


----------



## hertz9753

We have a GPU-Wild folder looking for a new home. He is running a GTX 660 and has over 1 mllion points this month. @jellis142

Give him a pm if you are interested.


----------



## dman811

@stickg1 ?


----------



## hertz9753

Maybe.


----------



## lanofsong

Slammers are the only team with that cat available.

Some team should pick up Jellis as he is a a consistent folder


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> @stickg1
> ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe.


Him and I have been playing hop scotch most of the month. lol He must have a good OC to be up their with my Ti.


----------



## stickg1

I had planned on folding GPU-WC and finding a GPU-E replacement.


----------



## jellis142

I'll take a slot if someone is offering!


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142*
> 
> I'll take a slot if someone is offering!


You can come fold for The Royal Navy either in the I7 or Nvidia slot. With your help maybe we can do better then 2nd place


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jellis142*
> 
> I'll take a slot if someone is offering!
> 
> 
> 
> You can come fold for The Royal Navy either in the I7 or Nvidia slot. With your help maybe we can do better then 2nd place
Click to expand...

I need a Folder for both NV and i7.


----------



## stickg1

Infinity needs GPU-E, nVidia, and CPU-WC folders!!


----------



## PimpSkyline

Power Rangers in Search of Nvidia and CPU-W. Maybe even a i7 person!


----------



## msgclb

The PPD Police is accepting applications to fill our CPU-Wildcard.


----------



## derickwm

Bump


----------



## hertz9753

http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_20


----------



## BWG

Join TC


----------



## JayKthnx

Explosm is in search of a GPU-L and/or GPU-W folder while we're in the process of a restructure. Thanks in advance for any assistance!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> Explosm is in search of a GPU-L and/or GPU-W folder while we're in the process of a restructure. Thanks in advance for any assistance!


You should ask @ALUCARDVPR, He is the only person left on Slammers.


----------



## james41382

I just started folding recently. I've got a single 980Ti in this rig. 1506 / 3901 @ 1.274V ~50°C. Doing about 500K PPD. What's this all about?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> I just started folding recently. I've got a single 980Ti in this rig. 1506 / 3901 @ 1.274V ~50°C. Doing about 500K PPD. What's this all about?


http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_20

Post on the other thread and fill out the sign-up sheet. Their are quite a few teams that could use a folder like you.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> I just started folding recently. I've got a single 980Ti in this rig. 1506 / 3901 @ 1.274V ~50°C. Doing about 500K PPD. What's this all about?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_20
> 
> Post on the other thread and fill out the sign-up sheet. Their are quite a few teams that could use a folder like you.
Click to expand...

Like me


----------



## dman811

And me. (I'm awesome







)


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> I just started folding recently. I've got a single 980Ti in this rig. 1506 / 3901 @ 1.274V ~50°C. Doing about 500K PPD. What's this all about?


If you fold 20/7 (24/7 best) and would like to compete against other folders then this is the place to be. If this is the case, your GPU will be very competitive and you will be snapped up very quickly by team.


----------



## hertz9753

You guys don't know how to do like a boss or a bus...


----------



## Simmons572

I take it this thread isn't up to date?


----------



## dman811

Not really. I need to do an overhaul of quite a bit of this stuff, I just don't have the time to do it between work and starting next week, most likely a second job, and building an addition on our house.


----------



## Simmons572

No worries mate, and good luck with the job(s) and renovation


----------



## BWG

Bump - OP Updated.


----------



## BWG

Bump


----------



## Simmons572

@BWG Full Auto needs an i7 folder. U3b3rg33k has been temping in that category over the past month.


----------



## BWG

I'll work on TC very soon snd get this list and many other items done/updated.


----------



## technodanvan

I might be talked into joining a team after this week...


----------



## BWG

Oh yeah? What would you want to fold on in TC?


----------



## technodanvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Oh yeah? What would you want to fold on in TC?


I dunno - what do you need? I'll already be folding 24/7 on a dual Xeon server. I'll probably put one or two low-to-moderate power GPUs in it to fold on occasion too. GTX 960 or lower....probably lower. Need to look into heat output of some of those GPUs as the case I'm using (Fractal Design Define XL) isn't necessarily the greatest thing in the world at dissipating heat and I don't want 32 TBs of hard drives to suffer.

I've also been thinking about putting together an inexpensive AMD system to play with, possibly in the form of an HTPC (if my wife asks!). I'm okay with putting some money into a dedicated folding rig just for the fun, so I can be flexible.

Looks like the Brass Bottom Boys need some whuppin', so I'm game to help however I can.


----------



## BWG

Take a close look at the OP. First item you should review is the category names/eligible hardware.

Once you figure out what you have on the list, look at the vacancies to see what teams you could join.

It looks like I may need to consider adding some new hardware too. I'll review that with PR-Imagery tomorrow.


----------



## technodanvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> It looks like I may need to consider adding some new hardware too. I'll review that with PR-Imagery tomorrow.


What, just because my desktop i7 and GPU aren't listed there?









I don't mean to be difficult, but it can be a team decision as to what hardware I buy. I can support any GPU category - I don't currently own anything I'd use 24/7 for this so basically I'll buy whatever is needed. Not sure I could spring all the way up to a Titan X, but tax season _is_ coming up so it's not completely outside the realm of possibility.

I'm being difficult, aren't I? (sorry)


----------



## BWG

Nah, but your hardware could be added just because it's likely comparable to items already on the list.

Or you could pick a team out that you prefer to join and try and purchase whatever is strongest in one of their vacant categories.


----------



## technodanvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Nah, but your hardware could be added just because it's likely comparable to items already on the list.
> 
> Or you could pick a team out that you prefer to join and try and purchase whatever is strongest in one of their vacant categories.


Well I'd hate to leave my current fearless leader for a new fearless leader.

How does a Titan X Hybrid sound under GPU-O?

(Or at least a 980ti)


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *technodanvan*
> 
> Well I'd hate to leave my current fearless leader for a new fearless leader.
> 
> How does a Titan X Hybrid sound under GPU-O?
> 
> (Or at least a 980ti)


980ti easily beats Titan X in PPD/$


----------



## technodanvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> 980ti easily beats Titan X in PPD/$


Well it's settled then.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *technodanvan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> 980ti easily beats Titan X in PPD/$
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's settled then.
Click to expand...









Link


----------



## BWG

Explosm is beating Power Rangers.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Explosm is beating Power Rangers.


Not for long if I can get some new recruits. Though at the rate this is going, I'm gonna have to sell a Kidney and buy a 5930K/980Ti and a 780Ti and Temp for 3 slots. Ugh


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Not for long if I can get some new recruits. Though at the rate this is going, I'm gonna have to sell a Kidney and buy a 5930K/980Ti and a 780Ti and Temp for 3 slots. Ugh


I know a guy with a 980ti running 24/7.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Not for long if I can get some new recruits. Though at the rate this is going, I'm gonna have to sell a Kidney and buy a 5930K/980Ti and a 780Ti and Temp for 3 slots. Ugh
> 
> 
> 
> I know a guy with a 980ti running 24/7.
Click to expand...

Oh you do? Suppose he could PM me? Might already have a dude for the GPU-O, but maybe we could share lol


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Explosm is beating Power Rangers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not for long if I can get some new recruits. Though at the rate this is going, I'm gonna have to sell a Kidney and buy a 5930K/980Ti and a 780Ti and Temp for 3 slots. Ugh
Click to expand...

I will always be the king of multiple categories. I think my record is 10. Only 3 on one team though because I only have that many passkeys.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Explosm is beating Power Rangers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not for long if I can get some new recruits. Though at the rate this is going, I'm gonna have to sell a Kidney and buy a 5930K/980Ti and a 780Ti and Temp for 3 slots. Ugh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will always be the king of multiple categories. I think my record is 10. Only 3 on one team though because I only have that many passkeys.
Click to expand...

If I could afford it, I would beat that record. And I do have enough emails to do it lol

Any chance you want your 98 back in exchange for a Ti?


----------



## hertz9753

Heck no I still have two 98's with the 0 on the end.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Heck no I still have two 98's with the 0 on the end.


But...but I want a 0...


----------



## hertz9753

0h Ti! that is dedicated to anubis. He liked to say "Oh my!". I'm still the silly guy... that you know.

All you peeps can't keep with the 48 year old wordsmith that can't spell so good.


----------



## BWG

Oh!


----------



## lanofsong

Time to fire off a few pm's


----------



## BWG

OP updated with Vacancies. I have a few pending PM's checking on 0 point folders.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Power Rangers only needs an i7 and Nvida Folder and were be back to full capacity! Someone PM me!


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Power Rangers only needs an i7 and Nvida Folder and were be back to full capacity! Someone PM me!


OP updated.


----------



## shark0311

Looking for a team. i7 / GPU-O


----------



## lanofsong

@Fir3Chi3f or @repo_man A GPU-O folder above - you have got to get this folder signed up









@shark0311 only if no team picks you up for GPU-O, would you consider folding for 'The PPD Police - FTW' with your 5820K in the i7 category









Maybe @kremtok can help secure this folder for MLP


----------



## hertz9753

It will days before those guys see that. You don't have to be a team captain or vice captain to ask an i7 folder to join your team. You just send them a PM for BBT. @mmonnin


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shark0311*
> 
> Looking for a team. i7 / GPU-O


YGPM


----------



## lanofsong

I know, but i was hoping that MLP or BBB would get a chance at a Power folder in GPU-O before TPP trying to snag shark0311. TBBT and The PPD Police could temp out that I7 slot with present roster folders, but it is more important for the other 2 team to get uber PPD


----------



## hertz9753

Greg will pick the GPU-O but I'm still Bus 62.


----------



## shark0311

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> @Fir3Chi3f or @repo_man A GPU-O folder above - you have got to get this folder signed up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @shark0311 only if no team picks you up for GPU-O, would you consider folding for 'The PPD Police - FTW' with your 5820K in the i7 category
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe @kremtok can help secure this folder for MLP


Sure! I should mention though that I will loose one thread when the kids are playing Minecraft. It appears to drop the ppd from 58,500 to 58,000 on the WU i'm testing it on. They only use the system after school and on weekends.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shark0311*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> @Fir3Chi3f or @repo_man A GPU-O folder above - you have got to get this folder signed up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @shark0311 only if no team picks you up for GPU-O, would you consider folding for 'The PPD Police - FTW' with your 5820K in the i7 category
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe @kremtok can help secure this folder for MLP
> 
> 
> 
> Sure! I should mention though that I will loose one thread when the kids are playing Minecraft. It appears to drop the ppd from 58,500 to 58,000 on the WU i'm testing it on. They only use the system after school and on weekends.
Click to expand...

I could use your i7, but I can share if i must lol


----------



## lanofsong

Minecraft is sooooooooo taxing on your CPU









Anyway, your 980Ti is where it is at for folding ~600K points per day with a good overclock







MLP only needs GPU-O folder to become a full squad and BBB (once a power house in team competition) is in the process of rebuilding.

What is your clock speed for both CPU and GPU?


----------



## shark0311

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Minecraft is sooooooooo taxing on your CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, your 980Ti is where it is at for folding ~600K points per day with a good overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MLP only needs GPU-O folder to become a full squad and BBB (once a power house in team competition) is in the process of rebuilding.
> 
> What is your clock speed for both CPU and GPU?


i7 @ 4.5GHz

980ti @ 1317MHz Boost, Max Boost ~1430MHz


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shark0311*
> 
> i7 @ 4.5GHz
> 
> 980ti @ 1317MHz


@msgclb FYI

Nice clock speed on your I7








Again, if no bites on your GPU we hope you will join our team









http://tc.folding.net/index.php?p=leaderboard#leaderboard.php


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> @Fir3Chi3f or @repo_man A GPU-O folder above - you have got to get this folder signed up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @shark0311 only if no team picks you up for GPU-O, would you consider folding for 'The PPD Police - FTW' with your 5820K in the i7 category
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe @kremtok can help secure this folder for MLP


@shark0311 Brass Bottom Boys would love to have you for GPU duty!


----------



## shark0311

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man*
> 
> @shark0311 Brass Bottom Boys would love to have you for GPU duty!


I'd be happy to join BBB and help reconstitute the team. Just let me know what you need from me to join.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shark0311*
> 
> I'd be happy to join BBB and help reconstitute the team. Just let me know what you need from me to join.


Awesome


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shark0311*
> 
> I'd be happy to join BBB and help reconstitute the team. Just let me know what you need from me to join.


shark0311,
It looks like you have both your CPU and GPU folding, if you still want to do this then you will need two passkeys; 1 for your GPU and team competition and the other passkey for all other hardware. Just send the GPU passkey to BWG and he will get you setup. You could give him both passkeys and so that you fold in the CPU slot temporarily until BBB acquire a CPU folder......this would be awesome








To add passkeys follow the method that @BWG posted recently......You need not follow step 1 not matter how much he protests









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Step 1: Send BWG $50 for his Tutorial
> 
> Step 2: Open advanced control by right clicking the F&H icon in your taskbar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Step 3: Click Configure/Slots and double click the slot you want to add a flag to.
> 
> Step 4: Scroll down to the bottom and click add:
> 
> 
> 
> Step 5: Do this


----------



## shark0311

Thanks again man. I updated the passkeys and sent a PM to BWG.


----------



## BWG

BBB winner winner chicken dinner.

The PPD Police are going down!


----------



## Wyllliam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> BBB winner winner chicken dinner.
> 
> The PPD Police are going down!


I think some of the points on the stats site are not really correct.
Apparently someone scored 191 million points this months .


----------



## hertz9753

The TC stats are messed up right now. Those are total folding points with a passkey that you seeing now on a few teams. It has happened in the past when adding or changing folders.


----------



## BWG

Neverending story. I fix them daily. I try not to delete and re-add people, but it appears I'll have to.


----------



## BWG

Join TC. Vacant positions are filling up fast with FFW folders who are ready to beat The PPD Police and their reign of terror on TC!


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Join TC. Vacant positions are filling up fast with FFW folders who are ready to beat The PPD Police and their reign of terror on TC!


I approve this message.


----------



## hertz9753

I didn't change anything when I tried to add another passkey with my username. The 980 Ti is in the 02 slot and It started the 3570k with the -1. I'm sorry but when I folded multiple in the TC I always used seperate rigs because I could.

I need some help, the 980 Ti is in the same rig with the 960 and both are folding now but the 960 is showing the 980 Ti points in the 01 slot. I know that they can get mixed up but that made my head hurt.


----------



## BWG

http://www.overclock.net/t/1490720/guide-configuring-client-v7-7-4-4-for-multiple-additional-gpus#post_24878186


----------



## TainePC

i have a r9 390. its not on any of the lists but i saw the 390x and the 290 in amd gpu. can i still fold?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TainePC*
> 
> i have a r9 390. its not on any of the lists but i saw the 390x and the 290 in amd gpu. can i still fold?


Yes you can fold in the TC and you would be in the AMD GPU category. @DarthBaggins on the Brass Bottom boys is temping in that in that category.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TainePC*
> 
> i have a r9 390. its not on any of the lists but i saw the 390x and the 290 in amd gpu. can i still fold?


R9 390 is allowed in Team Competition








Have you done any folding in the past?


----------



## hertz9753

Maybe I scared him with my lightning fast reply.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Maybe I scared him with my lightning fast reply.


This is the place to hang out if you want to fill up ones squad









Hey, I have updated the GPU categories and Team Vacancies - let me know if something is amiss - like a 'd' or something









BTW: To all folders out there,
The 'MIGHTY' PPD Police (July 2016 Team Competition champions ) are also looking for an i7 and AMD folder







If you have either/or and are a BOSS folder or want to be a Boss folder or just want to take your folding to the next level, PM me or @msgclb.


----------



## TainePC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> R9 390 is allowed in Team Competition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you done any folding in the past?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Maybe I scared him with my lightning fast reply.


hahah no i have just started the folding today. it is running at home on max settings as we speak.







and cheers for the replies







Do overclocks have a big difference on the speed of the folding. only i have my i5 @ 4.8 and its not been fully utilized (only 4.76) would it be worth overclocking my gpu?


----------



## TainePC

also whats the difference between cpu and gpu folding? my pc looks like its doing both.


----------



## hertz9753

Sorry It's Taco Tuesday and I had to take a break.


----------



## hertz9753

http://www.overclock.net/t/1270919/team-competition-manual/0_20

That section should also be updated.

@TainePC the folding client will start both the CPU and GPU when you run it for the first time.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TainePC*
> 
> hahah no i have just started the folding today. it is running at home on max settings as we speak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and cheers for the replies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do overclocks have a big difference on the speed of the folding. only i have my i5 @ 4.8 and its not been fully utilized (only 4.76) would it be worth overclocking my gpu?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TainePC*
> 
> also whats the difference between cpu and gpu folding? my pc looks like its doing both.


Folding has a decent impact on your PPD, especially in the Team Competition. Since you are eligible for the AMD category, you are going to be folding against some pretty heavily overclocked cards. Between myself, Tictoc and superericla, we all have good clocks on cards to squeeze as much PPD out as possible.









The biggest difference that you will notice (between CPU and GPU) is that the GPU will give you significantly more PPD. The i5 will probably give you around 25k PPD (iirc), but the 390 will give you around 300k PPD (when overclocked).
((This is my rough interpretation of what I have seen while folding, so please take this answer with a grain of salt))

I hope to see you in the comp soon!


----------



## TainePC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Folding has a decent impact on your PPD, especially in the Team Competition. Since you are eligible for the AMD category, you are going to be folding against some pretty heavily overclocked cards. Between myself, Tictoc and superericla, we all have good clocks on cards to squeeze as much PPD out as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest difference that you will notice (between CPU and GPU) is that the GPU will give you significantly more PPD. The i5 will probably give you around 25k PPD (iirc), but the 390 will give you around 300k PPD (when overclocked).
> ((This is my rough interpretation of what I have seen while folding, so please take this answer with a grain of salt))
> 
> I hope to see you in the comp soon!


thanks for reply. right now without touching an overclock on my 390, and with my i5 @ 4.8 im getting 336k Points Per day. I won't be overclocking the 390 for a little while because i have a pathological hatred of msi afterburner and similar software







- i will probably have to flash a graphics bios. looking at finding a stable clock with msi afterburner, then uninstalling msi and flashing a 390x bios with unlocked cu cores (I have a very early model 390) and overclocking. i did a similar thing with my 290 which currently resides in my brothers computer. Anyway i will probably join a folding team tomorrow after i've tweaked my cpu voltage, because right now my temperatures are a little high for 24/7


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TainePC*
> 
> thanks for reply. right now without touching an overclock on my 390, and with my i5 @ 4.8 im getting 336k Points Per day. I won't be overclocking the 390 for a little while because i have a pathological hatred of msi afterburner and similar software
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - i will probably have to flash a graphics bios. looking at finding a stable clock with msi afterburner, then uninstalling msi and flashing a 390x bios with unlocked cu cores (I have a very early model 390) and overclocking. i did a similar thing with my 290 which currently resides in my brothers computer. Anyway i will probably join a folding team tomorrow after i've tweaked my cpu voltage, because right now my temperatures are a little high for 24/7


Excellent! Keep in mind, when you are folding in the TC, you will have to setup a seperate passkey for your GPU. We don't need you getting any free points now









If/when you are ready to get started, we can help you get that arranged.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Overclocks do have a big impact on gaining more points, along with what flags you utilize


----------



## WonderMutt

I don't think it has been mentioned, but Full Auto is now looking for both an nVidia folder and an i7 folder.


----------



## hertz9753

The Brass Bottom Boys are also looking for an i7 or a GPU-L GTX 980. Don't me tell that I'm am the GPU-L folder because I could switch to i7 and still place in mid pack.









What we are looking for is a 12 threaded i7 or a GTX 980 that can fold 24/7 in a dedicated folding rig. Send a PM to both @DarthBaggins and @hertz9753 if you are interested or just reply here by quoting this message.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah a 4930k/5820k/5930k would be nice (preferably a 5930k - I can tell you the flags that need to be run in Linux along with a couple more tweaks







)


----------



## mega_option101

Would any team want a 24/7 GTX 680 folder?









I am still on vacation at the moment but once I return to work my rig will be up and running 24/7.

Send me a PM


----------



## hertz9753

That is a GPU-W card. http://tc.folding.net/index.php?p=team&team=Fluffy+Pink+Ninjas#category.php

Two teams have 0 points for the month in that category.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Would any team want a 24/7 GTX 680 folder?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still on vacation at the moment but once I return to work my rig will be up and running 24/7.
> 
> Send me a PM


@JayKthnx of Explosm
@Fir3Chi3f of MLP Folding is Magic

We have a GPU-W folder looking for a team


----------



## King Who Dat

I have folded in TC for a few different teams in the past and I'll be looking to maybe join back up here in the next few weeks. A 780 in the nvidia cat looked to be the cheapest way to hopefully compete for the top spot in a category so that's what I bought. It will be 2-3 weeks before I have the rest of the stuff together to build my rig. So far I have my board, 2600k, 780, RAM and cooler so I've got the bulk of it already. I'm just poor







so I'm buying what I can when I can. If any teams are looking send me a pm, I'll come chat you guys up and you can get me back up to speed. It's been quite a while since I've folded seriously and I'm sure there are a lot of tips and tricks I'll need to get figured out.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King Who Dat*
> 
> I have folded in TC for a few different teams in the past and I'll be looking to maybe join back up here in the next few weeks. A 780 in the nvidia cat looked to be the cheapest way to hopefully compete for the top spot in a category so that's what I bought. It will be 2-3 weeks before I have the rest of the stuff together to build my rig. So far I have my board, 2600k, 780, RAM and cooler so I've got the bulk of it already. I'm just poor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I'm buying what I can when I can. If any teams are looking send me a pm, I'll come chat you guys up and you can get me back up to speed. It's been quite a while since I've folded seriously and I'm sure there are a lot of tips and tricks I'll need to get figured out.


I still remember the Saints helmet avatar when you folded with me on the Pink Fluffy Ninjas team.

I know @stickg1 is looking for an NVIDIA category folder. Also @PimpSkyline might be looking for a temp.


----------



## Simmons572

@King Who Dat UGPM


----------



## King Who Dat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *King Who Dat*
> 
> I have folded in TC for a few different teams in the past and I'll be looking to maybe join back up here in the next few weeks. A 780 in the nvidia cat looked to be the cheapest way to hopefully compete for the top spot in a category so that's what I bought. It will be 2-3 weeks before I have the rest of the stuff together to build my rig. So far I have my board, 2600k, 780, RAM and cooler so I've got the bulk of it already. I'm just poor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I'm buying what I can when I can. If any teams are looking send me a pm, I'll come chat you guys up and you can get me back up to speed. It's been quite a while since I've folded seriously and I'm sure there are a lot of tips and tricks I'll need to get figured out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still remember the Saints helmet avatar when you folded with me on the Pink Fluffy Ninjas team.
> 
> I know @stickg1 is looking for an NVIDIA category folder. Also @PimpSkyline might be looking for a temp.
Click to expand...

Yeah buddy, that was me. I remember your screen name as well.


----------



## BWG

What is TC? I forgot.


----------



## Simmons572

I take it this roster is not up to date? I have found a folder for the AMD Category (R9 Fury), but I am not quite sure who needs a folder.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> I take it this roster is not up to date? I have found a folder for the AMD Category (R9 Fury), but I am not quite sure who needs a folder.


Not sure if @notyettoday of SIB could use the folder? Or maybe add to Explosm but they are without a captain


----------



## notyettoday

I could use an AMD folder, I could switch my full time slot to Nvidia.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Not sure if @notyettoday
> of SIB could use the folder? Or maybe add to Explosm but they are without a captain


I don't want to start any drama if there is any to be had, but has anyone talked to @RushiMP about filling in as captain until someone takes over the position? We are probably going to have some new folders want to join the TC here within the next week, and it would be great to see Explosm rebuild with some fresh folders








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notyettoday*
> 
> I could use an AMD folder, I could switch my full time slot to Nvidia.


I just shot a message to the guy I was talking to.


----------



## PimpSkyline

I need a NV Folder, anybody wanna join? We have cookies.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Not sure if @notyettoday
> of SIB could use the folder? Or maybe add to Explosm but they are without a captain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to start any drama if there is any to be had, but has anyone talked to @RushiMP about filling in as captain until someone takes over the position? We are probably going to have some new folders want to join the TC here within the next week, and it would be great to see Explosm rebuild with some fresh folders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *notyettoday*
> 
> I could use an AMD folder, I could switch my full time slot to Nvidia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just shot a message to the guy I was talking to.
Click to expand...

Hey I could pull double duty, i'm such an amazing person and all.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notyettoday*
> 
> I could use an AMD folder, I could switch my full time slot to Nvidia.


PM'd.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I know I need a i7 folder, not really picky on the i7 either. I can always give tips to the one filling that slot.


----------



## Ryahn

i7 (5960X), GPU Open (980ti),GPU Limited (970), GPU Wildcard (679)

Any takers?


----------



## notyettoday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryahn*
> 
> i7 (5960X), GPU Open (980ti),GPU Limited (970), GPU Wildcard (679)
> 
> Any takers?


Still in Beta needs a wildcard folder


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryahn*
> 
> i7 (5960X), GPU Open (980ti),GPU Limited (970), GPU Wildcard (679)
> 
> Any takers?


I will take a 5960x.


----------



## tictoc

Infinty is looking for a few new folders. Currently we are looking to fill GPU-L, GPU-Wild and NVIDIA.


----------



## superericla

Big Bang Theorists could use a GPU-L and GPU-Wild folder with 4thkor gone...


----------



## navjack27

should i be in here?


----------



## Ryahn

i7 (5960X), GPU Open (980ti),GPU Limited (970), GPU Wildcard (670)

I am still open for a team to accept ^_^


----------



## Simmons572

Let me look around a bit, I am sure we can find a spot for ya.


----------



## Simmons572

Okay so, I am very confused. @Ryahn According to the TC site, it states that you are folding for Brass Bottom Boys in the i7 category. According to BBB's thread's OP, @DarthBaggins is folding in that category.

Can somebody clarify what is going on with this for me?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Ryahn is BBB's dedicated i7 folder, I need to update the BBB's OP


----------



## Simmons572

Alright, thanks. Not sure what Ryahn's post was about earlier then.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryahn*
> 
> i7 (5960X), GPU Open (980ti),GPU Limited (970), GPU Wildcard (670)
> 
> I am still open for a team to accept ^_^


Hi Ryahn,

You can only fold for one team and for you, it is the Brass Bottom Boys









http://tc.axihub.ca/#leaderboard.php


----------



## Ryahn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Hi Ryahn,
> You can only fold for one team and for you, it is the Brass Bottom Boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://tc.axihub.ca/#leaderboard.php


Hmm, I dont see myself on there

I think I am folding on my CPU and its already set on the passkey that I PM'd


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryahn*
> 
> Hmm, I dont see myself on there
> 
> I think I am folding on my CPU and its already set on the passkey that I PM'd


Select categories and you will see yourself under I7. Select I7 icon itself and it will sort the table. You can select teams to see how each team/member is doing per day/per update. You can highlight the graph icon at the top right corner of each category and you will be presented with a chart instead of a table







.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Trust me you're getting points in i7 lol but you're making points as if you are only folding 8T in windows


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryahn*
> 
> i7 (5960X), GPU Open (980ti),GPU Limited (970), GPU Wildcard (670)
> 
> I am still open for a team to accept ^_^


I could use your 5960X, but then my i7 guy only has a 970, so that can't be used in NV. Poo. lol


----------



## Tex1954

You know, I been in the TC for some time now... months? And you know, no matter what I do, my 980 is stuck at the max overclock that is less than others...

And you know something? It never makes more points and the MLP team never wins in the category I fold in...

Soooo, I have to ask... what is the point of the teams?

LOL!










PS: I did try to bump it up another 25MHz and it ended up locking up and doing nothing for about 12 hours before I noticed...


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> You know, I been in the TC for some time now... months? And you know, no matter what I do, my 980 is stuck at the max overclock that is less than others...
> 
> And you know something? It never makes more points and the MLP team never wins in the category I fold in...
> 
> Soooo, I have to ask... what is the point of the teams?
> 
> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I did try to bump it up another 25MHz and it ended up locking up and doing nothing for about 12 hours before I noticed...


Hmmm - It is probably a little similar to Pro motorcycle/car race teams.....a little of what you learn when pushing the limits filters down to production vehicles. In the case of TC, what drivers/OS work best is passed along. As for the team itself, well all of you have to be on the same page to win







Also, a little friendly competition makes folding a little more fun









A good example will be the upcoming Pentathlon - We could say why bother with all the international teams, it is not like we are going to win (or will we







). It is the fun in participating, trying to push our hardware to its stable limits with the hope of a win, even if it is just one of the categories.

BTW - my clock speed on my 980 last month was about 1560 or so but I got beat out by @bigblock990 who is running at 1455 or so. So you never know


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> A good example will be the upcoming Pentathlon - We could say why bother with all the international teams, it is not like we are going to win (or will we
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). It is the fun in participating, trying to push our hardware to its stable limits with the hope of a win, even if it is just one of the categories.


Umm, Pentathlon is once per year... not like TC at all...

We have monthly TC AND monthly Foldathons... Granted, they are two different things... but unless someone donates a nice 1800MHz 980 to me for the cause, there is no way I can get close. And HOW in the heck is 1455 980 going to beat 1500? I sure would like to know!

Quote:


> BTW - my clock speed on my 980 last month was about 1560 or so but I got beat out by @bigblock990
> who is running at 1455 or so. So you never know


I can't get either of my boards stable at 1500... anything above 1470MHz makes them do stupid things long term like get to 99.99% done then barf...

Oh well, maybe mod the firmware one of these days....

LOL!


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Umm, Pentathlon is once per year... not like TC at all...
> 
> We have monthly TC AND monthly Foldathons... Granted, they are two different things... but unless someone donates a nice 1800MHz 980 to me for the cause, there is no way I can get close. And HOW in the heck is 1455 980 going to beat 1500? I sure would like to know!
> I can't get either of my boards stable at 1500... anything above 1470MHz makes them do stupid things long term like get to 99.99% done then barf...
> 
> Oh well, maybe mod the firmware one of these days....
> 
> LOL!


A few dropped WUs can erase all the benefit of maxing out a card vs running at safe speeds. The one time I won GPU-O with a 980Ti I was running at over 100mhz less than someone else's 980Ti but was using a better driver in Linux.


----------



## bigblock990

Yea I'm only clocked at 1455, any more and I start getting errors. Clearly I am just much more efficient than @lanofsong


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Umm, Pentathlon is once per year... not like TC at all...
> 
> We have monthly TC AND monthly Foldathons... Granted, they are two different things... but unless someone donates a nice 1800MHz 980 to me for the cause, there is no way I can get close. And HOW in the heck is 1455 980 going to beat 1500? I sure would like to know!
> I can't get either of my boards stable at 1500... anything above 1470MHz makes them do stupid things long term like get to 99.99% done then barf...
> 
> Oh well, maybe mod the firmware one of these days....
> 
> LOL!


I am not sure why your 980 borks at 1470 and above







.

I have 3 x 980's and each is capable of 1500Mhz and above depending on ambient temps. If the basement is cold, then I can hit these speeds, when the rigs are in my dining room (66F, then one of the GPU's is only good for about 1480/1490, the other 980 still can run @1510Mhz. TC rig is always in my basement.

I only run 1 GPU per rig and no folding on the CPU.

OS is Ubuntu 14.04/14.10 and running 346.xx and 349.xx drivers

My TC rig is in my basement where temps are 57F at the moment. TC 980 has a full block and is in a 360/240 loop (temp of GPU is around 27C to 30C at which point I notice some throttling). Core speed at the moment is 1570Mhz and Mem is about 7050Mhz.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> A few dropped WUs can erase all the benefit of maxing out a card vs running at safe speeds. The one time I won GPU-O with a 980Ti I was running at over 100mhz less than someone else's 980Ti but was using a better driver in Linux.


^ This is what happened last month


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> I am not sure why your 980 borks at 1470 and above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I have 3 x 980's and each is capable of 1500Mhz and above depending on ambient temps. If the basement is cold, then I can hit these speeds, when the rigs are in my dining room (66F, then one of the GPU's is only good for about 1480/1490, the other 980 still can run @1510Mhz. TC rig is always in my basement.
> 
> I only run 1 GPU per rig and no folding on the CPU.
> OS is Ubuntu 14.04/14.10 and running 346.xx and 349.xx drivers
> 
> *My TC rig is in my basement where temps are 57F at the moment. TC 980 has a full block and is in a 360/240 loop (temp of GPU is around 27C to 30C at which point I notice some throttling). Core speed at the moment is 1570Mhz and Mem is about 7050Mhz.*


Besides silicon lottery, temps are the #1 factor for maxwell OC potential. The air cooler on my msi 980 is definitely holding me back, hitting 60c @ 100% fan.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Besides silicon lottery, temps are the #1 factor for maxwell OC potential. The air cooler on my msi 980 is definitely holding me back, hitting 60c @ 100% fan.


I can definitely agree with that. My ambients are fairly toasty in my room, and I am running my 980 on air. My OC tends to be garbage.


----------



## navjack27

Keep your house around 65f and you'll be dandy. That's where I like it.


----------



## Simmons572

That's not my decision to make, I live with my parents


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> A good example will be the upcoming Pentathlon - We could say why bother with all the international teams, it is not like we are going to win (or will we
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). It is the fun in participating, trying to push our hardware to its stable limits with the hope of a win, even if it is just one of the categories.
> 
> 
> 
> Umm, Pentathlon is once per year... not like TC at all...
> 
> We have monthly TC AND monthly Foldathons... Granted, they are two different things... but unless someone donates a nice 1800MHz 980 to me for the cause, there is no way I can get close. And HOW in the heck is 1455 980 going to beat 1500? I sure would like to know!
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - my clock speed on my 980 last month was about 1560 or so but I got beat out by @bigblock990
> who is running at 1455 or so. So you never know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't get either of my boards stable at 1500... anything above 1470MHz makes them do stupid things long term like get to 99.99% done then barf...
> 
> Oh well, maybe mod the firmware one of these days....
> 
> LOL!
Click to expand...

_"Oh well, maybe mod the firmware one of these days...."_


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> _"Oh well, maybe mod the firmware one of these days...."_


LOL!

I just discovered something, there are no rules about cheating... !!!!

Sooo, I could run 2 980's until I got ahead, then turn off one and nobody could prove a thing... in fact, maybe folks do that now!

LOL!


----------



## Simmons572

Ehhh... they will reset your points in the TC you're suspected of cheating.

Also, we tryhards diehards check the points regularly, so we'll know that somethings up.


----------



## hertz9753

http://tc.axihub.ca/#team.php?team=MLP+Folding+is+Magic&interval=updates&year=&month=&history=

You click on a team and just switch to updates instead of daily.









Do you think chimps put the stats together and monkeys monitor it?


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> http://tc.axihub.ca/#team.php?team=MLP+Folding+is+Magic&interval=updates&year=&month=&history=
> 
> You click on a team and just switch to updates instead of daily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Do you think chimps put the stats together and monkeys monitor it?*


They didn't call it the Chimp Challenge for nothing, right?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> http://tc.axihub.ca/#team.php?team=MLP+Folding+is+Magic&interval=updates&year=&month=&history=
> 
> You click on a team and just switch to updates instead of daily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Do you think chimps put the stats together and monkeys monitor it?*
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't call it the Chimp Challenge for nothing, right?
Click to expand...

http://www.overclock.net/t/702408/official-chimp-challenge-2010/0_20

That was my first one and I was folding for TPU. It took TPU almost a month to get to 20 million in May 2010.


----------



## BWG

Explosm has vacancies in everything but GPU-O.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

FULL AUTO NEEDS YER POINTS! OM NOM NOM. yummy points.


----------



## Simmons572

The Royal Navy is looking for a big GPU! 1080, 1070ti and 1070 all welcome here


----------



## lanofsong

The PPD Police are looking for a CPU folder (6Cores/12Threads) - Come join the winning team


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> That's not my decision to make, I live with my parents


Yeah, same here currently. No central air either. Just a little window A/C. Can't really complain, they don't charge rent so I just do odds and ends around the house to help out.


----------



## navjack27

Pro tip for room cooling if you have Windows that open on the bottom and top. Push the screen up and open the top of one window. Insert window fan as an exhaust. If you have another window, open bottom, insert window fan as intake.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> Pro tip for room cooling if you have Windows that open on the bottom and top. Push the screen up and open the top of one window. Insert window fan as an exhaust. If you have another window, open bottom, insert window fan as intake.


Major reason I don't open windows: it currently cotton and peanut harvest time out here. I rather not deal with the extra dust.


----------



## navjack27

Treat your house like a computer case. Use dust filters.


----------



## Ithanul

I would have to find big dust filters then. Then again, I rather keep the Windows closed. Temperatures outside keep breaking past 75-80F during the day. Though, maybe this year an actually Winter will show up (last year only had two weeks that required the heater on).


----------



## navjack27

looks like my 8700k is finally chugging right back on pace. ALL I WANT IS TO WIN THE CPU CATEGORY. the first 8700k in the TC and a win would be cool


----------



## CptAsian

While it may no appear to be the case, Still in Beta is looking for an AMD folder! An R9 390, 390X, Fury, Fury X, Fury Nano, RX 480 or 580 would all be great!

I am currently occupying the slot, but both of my Furys are folding in my main rig, so they are only putting out maybe 60-70% of the output they should be, and it's hard to fold 24/7 on them conveniently.


----------



## BWG

I need them more danggit.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> looks like my 8700k is finally chugging right back on pace. ALL I WANT IS TO WIN THE CPU CATEGORY. the first 8700k in the TC and a win would be cool


Come on over to Full Auto - I got a slot for you!


----------



## navjack27

U don't want me, I'm quite a handful.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

can you beat my i7 PPD?


----------



## navjack27

Do you see the team competition? I'm in first


----------



## navjack27

might as well answer your question with a screen shot though.


----------



## Simmons572

He's mine u3b3r, back off


----------



## navjack27

Uber can get 6 cores and Simmons can get the other 6. I'm fair


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> Uber can get 6 cores and Simmons can get the other 6. I'm fair


----------



## navjack27

Well, see ya. I'm out for a month at least in terms of 24/7 folding. As long as my passkeys are still plugged in to the competition, when I remember to and am away from the computer I'll fold, I just won't make it a crazy priority like I've been doing.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> Well, see ya. I'm out for a month at least in terms of 24/7 folding. As long as my passkeys are still plugged in to the competition, when I remember to and am away from the computer I'll fold, I just won't make it a crazy priority like I've been doing.


Sounds good mate.


----------



## tictoc

Infinty is looking for a GPU-O folder or an NVIDIA folder. Preferably someone for GPU-O, but I can keep my 1070 cranking in that slot if someone wants to join the best TC team with a GPU for the NVIDIA slot.


----------



## LED Guy

Looking for some help/suggestions for a folding rig.

I upgraded my system and seem to have a spare i7-5960X on my hands. I upgraded my mobo as well and have a surplus ASUS X99 Deluxe as well.

I have been thinking about a small format (micro ATX or mini ITX) build that I could largely dedicate to folding. Suggestions for a mobo and small format case are welcome. I'm looking to spend <$2k + whatever I sell my X99 Deluxe for. This will be air cooled or AIO.

If a team is looking for a new cpu folder or maybe GPU folder, please HELP!


----------



## LED Guy

*Need help designing a folding rig!!!*

Suggestions welcome


----------



## Simmons572

LED Guy said:


> Looking for some help/suggestions for a folding rig.
> 
> I upgraded my system and seem to have a spare i7-5960X on my hands. I upgraded my mobo as well and have a surplus ASUS X99 Deluxe as well.
> 
> I have been thinking about a small format (micro ATX or mini ITX) build that I could largely dedicate to folding. Suggestions for a mobo and small format case are welcome. I'm looking to spend <$2k + whatever I sell my X99 Deluxe for. This will be air cooled or AIO.
> 
> If a team is looking for a new cpu folder or maybe GPU folder, please HELP!


Good morning!

What GPU are you planning on bringing to the fold? 
Do you have any size constraints? (Some mATX cases get really big, IE- TT Core v21, Corsair Air 240) 
Are you planning on doing some water cooling for the GPU or are you just sticking to air? (I am rocking the double delta fan ghetto mod on my 780 atm  )


My go to mATX mobo for x99 is the EVGA Micro 2. It appears that it may be sold out in a lot of locations, but I bought both of mine from ebay, and they have been running 24/7 since day 1. I can't speak for their overclocking stability, but the power delivery appears to be solid. The biggest perk for me with that board is that electrically, the x16 slots are wired for x16 on all 3 slots, allowing for whatever multi GPU config you want. 

If you are interested in seeing my 2 builds, here are links to my Ia (AMD) and One (Nvidia) folding rigs' part lists. The AMD rig has a Fury X and RX 480 in it. 

The HX 850i is a pretty interesting PSU, as it has live monitoring capabilities using the Corsair Link software.


----------



## DarthBaggins

So far the x99 Micro 2 I have is pretty solid for OC'ing my 5930k, also this was my first EVGA mobo and would definitely buy another (would love to try out a Classy or FTW K). I've been debating on trading in my Micro 2 to get store credit at MC (love their replacement plans :thumb: ) and moving to the ASRock x99 mITX since the 5930k is being push aside to be used as a Plex server (why I bought my x99 Deluxe and 6900k), also I would need to buy the Narrow ILM bracket for my waterblock or go w/ a mono-block solution (BitsPower makes one - which last BP block I used left a bad taste in my mouth/wallet (the RVE Floor Tile mono)


----------



## LED Guy

Simmons572 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> What GPU are you planning on bringing to the fold?
> Do you have any size constraints? (Some mATX cases get really big, IE- TT Core v21, Corsair Air 240)
> Are you planning on doing some water cooling for the GPU or are you just sticking to air? (I am rocking the double delta fan ghetto mod on my 780 atm  )
> 
> 
> My go to mATX mobo for x99 is the EVGA Micro 2. It appears that it may be sold out in a lot of locations, but I bought both of mine from ebay, and they have been running 24/7 since day 1. I can't speak for their overclocking stability, but the power delivery appears to be solid. The biggest perk for me with that board is that electrically, the x16 slots are wired for x16 on all 3 slots, allowing for whatever multi GPU config you want.
> 
> If you are interested in seeing my 2 builds, here are links to my Ia (AMD) and One (Nvidia) folding rigs' part lists. The AMD rig has a Fury X and RX 480 in it.
> 
> The HX 850i is a pretty interesting PSU, as it has live monitoring capabilities using the Corsair Link software.


I'm considering upgrading my main rig to a pair of 1080 Ti's or Titan Xp's. If I do that then I have a pair of 980 Ti HOFs for the build. They aren't exactly small cards though. I had hoped for a pair of 1080 Ti HOFs, but I don't know if they will ever be available again. I missed the opening surge of product.

I really would like to keep the case small. If I go with liquid cooling then it will be an AIO. I am not ready to dedicate the time for a custom loop on a back up system.

Thanks for the suggestions on the mobo - that's one of my major questions. I don't really need to OC the 5960X - though I might do it again. It was rock solid at 4.4 GHz before I upgraded.


----------



## mmonnin

Automatic 300mhz downclock with AVX (core a7 WUs) with the EVGA board. 
https://www.anandtech.com/show/12092/the-evga-x299-ftw-k-motherboard-review/7


----------



## Simmons572

LED Guy said:


> I'm considering upgrading my main rig to a pair of 1080 Ti's or Titan Xp's. If I do that then I have a pair of 980 Ti HOFs for the build. They aren't exactly small cards though. I had hoped for a pair of 1080 Ti HOFs, but I don't know if they will ever be available again. I missed the opening surge of product.
> 
> I really would like to keep the case small. If I go with liquid cooling then it will be an AIO. I am not ready to dedicate the time for a custom loop on a back up system.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions on the mobo - that's one of my major questions. I don't really need to OC the 5960X - though I might do it again. It was rock solid at 4.4 GHz before I upgraded.


https://pcpartpicker.com/list/KqF2QV

This is along the lines of something I would build for a dedicated folding rig. 

*CPU Cooler:* Corsair - H100i v2 70.7 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($99.99 @ Newegg) 
*Motherboard:* EVGA Micro 2 X99 ($150.00)
*Memory:* Crucial - Sport LT 8GB (1 x 8GB) DDR4-2400 Memory ($84.49 @ B&H) 
*Storage:* SanDisk - SSD PLUS 120GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($59.99 @ Amazon) 
*Case:* Corsair - 350D Window MicroATX Mid Tower Case ($84.17 @ Newegg Marketplace) 
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic - FOCUS Plus Gold 850W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($99.99 @ Newegg) 

*Total:* $578.63
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2018-02-01 09:17 EST-0500_


----------


When you look at the parts list on PCPart, ignore the GPUs. I picked out 2 of the widest GPUs I could think of to ensure best compatibility. 
You don't need a hole lot of RAM for folding, so I just threw in the cheapest 8 GB kit I trusted.
You also don't need an SSD per chance, but it doesn't hurt to have a fast boot drive.

The case may be a tad big, but this gives you 5 expansion slots without GPU height limitations.
You can fit 240mm rads on the top and front of the case, according to Newegg.

Also, speaking from experience, with the Micro 2 mobo, if you have a second GPU installed, and you still want to use the front panel USB 3, you will need a Low Profile USB Extension.


I look forward to hearing your thoughts on this!


----------



## LED Guy

Simmons572 said:


> https://pcpartpicker.com/list/KqF2QV
> 
> This is along the lines of something I would build for a dedicated folding rig.
> 
> *CPU Cooler:* Corsair - H100i v2 70.7 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($99.99 @ Newegg)
> *Motherboard:* EVGA Micro 2 X99 ($150.00)
> *Memory:* Crucial - Sport LT 8GB (1 x 8GB) DDR4-2400 Memory ($84.49 @ B&H)
> *Storage:* SanDisk - SSD PLUS 120GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($59.99 @ Amazon)
> *Case:* Corsair - 350D Window MicroATX Mid Tower Case ($84.17 @ Newegg Marketplace)
> *Power Supply:* SeaSonic - FOCUS Plus Gold 850W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($99.99 @ Newegg)
> 
> *Total:* $578.63
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2018-02-01 09:17 EST-0500_
> 
> 
> ----------
> 
> 
> When you look at the parts list on PCPart, ignore the GPUs. I picked out 2 of the widest GPUs I could think of to ensure best compatibility.
> You don't need a hole lot of RAM for folding, so I just threw in the cheapest 8 GB kit I trusted.
> You also don't need an SSD per chance, but it doesn't hurt to have a fast boot drive.
> 
> The case may be a tad big, but this gives you 5 expansion slots without GPU height limitations.
> You can fit 240mm rads on the top and front of the case, according to Newegg.
> 
> Also, speaking from experience, with the Micro 2 mobo, if you have a second GPU installed, and you still want to use the front panel USB 3, you will need a Low Profile USB Extension.
> 
> 
> I look forward to hearing your thoughts on this!


Thanks for the input!

I have a fondness for InWin cases - they were kind enough to give me a one off prototype. I also love the look and feel of a tempered glass window, so I might end up with an InWin 301C. It will hold a pair of decent sized GPU cards - which I may very well need.

I had already considered the H100i, so you have gone a long way to confirming that selection.

The whole mining craze is really getting to me. The prices for what I would consider a respectable GPU are outrageous! A Titan Xp direct from nVidia is about the same shelf price as a 1080 Ti - IF YOU CAN FIND ONE.

I am almost at the point of buying a Titan Xp since nVidia now gives Titan users access to GPU optimized software. I don't need the deep learning, but I might be able to repurpose it for some of my work (that means an Xp or two would be a business expense)


----------



## utparatrooper

*Revived my 780ti for continuous folding*

Any teams looking for a 24/7 folder with a 780ti? Brought it out of retirement. Don't know if it matters in terms of qualification, but it's a kinpin edition.


----------



## WonderMutt

Hey @utparatrooper, Full Auto has an opening in our GPU-O slot. You'd be up against 1080's and the like, but we'd rather have someone folding in the slot than no one. Or, we could slot you into the GPU-L position and I'll bump up to the GPU-O. I'd be willing to do either if you wanted to join up and contribute to the cause? I'll send you a PM and we can talk.


----------



## Simmons572

Hey folks, updated OP to reflect the new hardware changes as well as current vacancies. 

As of right now, the signup sheet is unavailable, so please post a message in this thread if you are interested in joining a team :thumb:


----------

